# Super Special 5K



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay, just because I wanted to.

A little 5K old-school style thread, that means no double posting every post must contain a word with at least three letters, a picture will suffice as an acceptable post.

The winner will get a $25 gift card to a restaurant of my choosing

Let it go let it go let it go.....


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2014)

What what WHAT!?!??!?!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Hooters??


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2014)

Boomers


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Boomers


In Marietta with the food bar?? Did you eat there??


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2014)

I have only had the buffet there once


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Could not afford buffet. We spent all our money in the champaign room.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 11, 2014)

that restaurant better exist here in AK.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

^^^McDonald's?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Big Mac


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

akwooly said:


> that restaurant better exist here in AK.


It is a strip club with a buffet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hot dog with mayo on it???


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Never eat the food at a strip club


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

What about the desert?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Just the champagne


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

^^^^What did you do with your tree juggernaut buddy??


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Who Matt?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes Matty. Can he come out and play?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

I have no clue where he is. Probably humping a tree


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Wood on wood is not allowed.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

^^Did you fix your broken tree??


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Says the dude who likes to sword fight


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


>


Is this Matty


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah right


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

I guess this means no one is getting in the tank tonight...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

I can't. I'm on sick kid duty. She's laying right next to me now. No booze for me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

I am gonna win an all expenses paid dinner at boomers.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice, Wooly's right, we ain't traveling to get food


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm already in bed.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

You guys are old


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I'm already in bed.


Waiting to get a BBC


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Nice, Wooly's right, we ain't traveling to get food


Captain Hook's for you...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

matt267 said:


> What was this thread about again?


Free lunch at club.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Free is for me


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Hopefully some twp


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

abc


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 11, 2014)

envirotex said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, Wooly's right, we ain't traveling to get food
> ...


If it's seafood, I'll go down to the docks instead. Much fresher


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

123


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 11, 2014)

456


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

it's as easy as


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

ABC 123


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Some tree hugger is double posting


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

quick, someone get the sequined glove


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

envirotex said:


> it's as easy as


...pie


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Some tree hugger is double posting


Good eye. 
:banhim:


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

nah. just delete all of his posts...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

envirotex said:


> nah.  just delete all of his posts...


I dig your style Tex


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

He get no fresh seafood at Boomers


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Don't delete mike's posts. He worked hard for them.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

I didn't double post you ass.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

What posts are you referring to


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I didn't double post you ass.


It's U. S.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Don't know


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

envirotex said:


> I guess this means no one is getting in the tank tonight...


eh....I'll probably be there with EG


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Where is AK


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Really kfox? Even you didn't get that line?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

What you talkin bout


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Mike, does your daughter have a fever? Or just the pukes?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Posty


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Mike, does your daughter have a fever? Or just the pukes?


She did have a fever earlier.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

SW don't use up all your good material this early in the game


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Battery at 8%


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

I think kids are vomit machines.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Just wait til ms jumps in with his "inn" posts


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

And my hands are apparently vommit magnets


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Hookers at Boomers


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Just wait til ms jumps in with his "inn" posts


Haha


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

I duck and cover when the vomit starts flying.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Bacon on the buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Double post^^^


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Bacon on the buffet


At hooters?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Thyme for some apple pi


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Have I ever mentioned that I love pie?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon on the buffet
> ...


At boomers. Did you read rules?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

post


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Apple pi


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Free lunch


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Hookers


----------



## akwooly (Jul 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Apple pi


Is it square?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2014)

Is it like warm apple pie?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 11, 2014)

Out


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Pineapple upside down cake instead


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Apple pi


With whip topping


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

no. with cheddar cheese


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

I never understood that combo


----------



## akwooly (Jul 11, 2014)

Me neither


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

you have to use granny smith apples.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Really kfox? Even you didn't get that line?


Did I miss something?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Really kfox? Even you didn't get that line?
> ...


From "The Toy"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

What was the quote again?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't double post you ass.
> ...


See above. The first part isn't all from the movie, but it set up the second.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2014)

envirotex said:


> I guess this means no one is getting in the tank tonight...




why not?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Bacon butt


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

winning


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2014)

i like bacon


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

and money?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

i thought you loved bacon...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2014)

we should hang out sometime


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2014)

Pool waitress.....


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2014)

sometimes when an image of a pretty woman is upside down, she ain't so purty


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Would that be christie brinkley?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Pool waitress.....


I was watching that too


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a pool but I don't look like that, nor would I want to be you waitress... I think it's time for bed


----------



## envirotex (Jul 11, 2014)

i'm out. back in tomorrow. this 5k might finally take me to 5k...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2014)

Or to the old ball game!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 12, 2014)

My 40 yr old saw keeps having carb issues


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Matt,

NO DOUBLE POSTING!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Who's winning??


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Not Matt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Do you still have tree bugs


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 12, 2014)

Holy carp


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

I must go clean gutters


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Was going to do yard work, but it's raining. Which means video games instead. LOL

Actually probably more my 2nd and 3rd jobs instead.... ;(


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Doing a little work this morning. Probably playing video games with the boy after lunch.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Almost done with gutters


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Doing a little work this morning. Probably playing video games with the boy after lunch.


Ooh, which one(s)?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Time for lunch


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Doing a little work this morning. Probably playing video games with the boy after lunch.
> ...


I think it'll be a Lego game. I need to get the next project ordered. He's interested in RC and I think the next build will be a car. I want him to get some practice in 2D before I graduate him to RC flight.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

I can almost taste Boomers buffet.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2014)

And the hair in the potato salad.......


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Its raining off and on here too. Time to go play with the saw some more and if it cooperates, go drop 7 or 8 trees...

The fence line isnt gonna clear itself!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 12, 2014)

Deck demo and concrete work today.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice! Sounds better than tree removal


----------



## akwooly (Jul 12, 2014)

Dropping trees is fun the hard part is clean up. I'm gonna use my saw to tear up the deck.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah those trees somehow get bigger once they get on the ground.....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Almost finished with gutters. Have to trim trees now. Gas saw wont crank so I will have to use electric limb saw.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 12, 2014)

Thinking about renting a skid steer. Not feeling to chipper about moving 10 yards of fill by wheel barrow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Thinking about renting a skid steer. Not feeling to chipper about moving 10 yards of fill by wheel barrow.


Get a cat D9 it will be quicker.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Got the saw running. Needed a needle valve cleaning. 4 trees down n cleaned. 5 or so to go.

May need to rent a chipper to get rid of da limbs.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Gutters are spic and span. Got Trees trimmed in front yard without incident. Tomorrow I will clean up 3 or 4 truckloads of limbs.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 12, 2014)

One tree is gonna b a bear to drop. Leaning towards neighbors roof. Its 15' away, tree is 40-50' tall. Gonna try to pull it against lean. May be begging fer trouble though. Its gonna want to twist


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Do you have a good helper^^


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Nope. Just me, a winch, 2 saws and the truck now that I can get close enough.

The winds r pickin up, it'll wait till things calm down. Not cutting in windy conditions


----------



## akwooly (Jul 12, 2014)

Instead of a skid steer I now need a mini excavator. Ugh. Sink hole under the deck.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

That makes it a little tougher by yourself. I use to help a friend cut down trees. He would climb some of them and top them. Sometimes we would borrow a bucket truck and that made things a lot easier. If you can get the rope high enough, pulling a tree is pretty exciting.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Yep. Have a tension plan figured out. Need to drop 4 surrounding trees i was hoping to keep; but its the only safe way to drop the leaning tree without hiring it out. The extra wood will be put to use in the sauna when I get it built. Plus its extra light in the greenhouse, so the other half is happy.

In any case, works on hold due to gusty winds. Better safe than dealing with insurance companies...

Edit, I have a hotstick, so can get a rope or cable at least 30' off the ground without climbing. It'll be put to good use!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Instead of a skid steer I now need a mini excavator. Ugh. Sink hole under the deck.


How big is sinkhole?? Do you have pics??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of a skid steer I now need a mini excavator. Ugh. Sink hole under the deck.
> ...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

Damn that's a big hole under your deck.

You must have had a really big deck??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2014)

SW, I thought u drove the Andrea Gail? No talking for u


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a baby boat. No Andrea Gail. She sounds like a hooker??


----------



## envirotex (Jul 12, 2014)

posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 12, 2014)

AK must have been swallowed up by giant deck hole??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Covering fire.....need the nearest AWAC


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 12, 2014)

Count me in for periodic posts!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Do I have to start banning fools?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 12, 2014)

Drainage, drainage, drainage!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 12, 2014)

akwooly said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1405223649.492744.jpg
> 
> Drainage, drainage, drainage!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 13, 2014)

A whisker of shrews lived under my deck. They were digging holes too. Not quite like in tremors.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice hole! Looks like my yard in fbx from all the runoff


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 13, 2014)

akwooly said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1405223649.492744.jpg
> 
> Drainage, drainage, drainage!


You should have cleaned the gutters..


----------



## akwooly (Jul 13, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Covering fire.....need the nearest AWAC


I think a spectre gunship would be more appropriate.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

akwooly said:


> {style_image_url}/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByTapatalk1405223649.492744.jpg
> 
> Drainage, drainage, drainage!


Call the Duke of Drainage down there in Orlando for some consultation. Tell him EB.com sent you


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 13, 2014)

Post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 13, 2014)

Toasties


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

Where's matt


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 13, 2014)

What a great day!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

I feel like I was hit by a truck today.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 13, 2014)

You sick nj? I had to help haul about 1/4 yard of concrete in a 4' crawl space yesterday. My back hurts.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 13, 2014)

About to head into the crawlspace to extend the network cable into the garage. Need to beefup the wifi range to the workshop with a wired bridge.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 13, 2014)

I have to wait until next weekend for a mini excavator. I am stuck in a holding pattern now. I am not digging by hand.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 13, 2014)

Airport rental on Old Steese usually has decent rates, but their hours are usually a little odd. Independant rental might have a unit too, don't recall, only rented a laser level and some 12ton jacks (before I scored 20 ton's at Shucks for $20).

I miss Coldspot rentals, they had a good selection.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 13, 2014)

I got one reserved from rental zone(airport equip). $350 for Saturday-Monday 8 hours on ticker. Going to call nc store and Craig Taylor on Monday. I miss coldspot to.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

I just finished drilling/hammering out a rock so I can pour the final footing for my fence. Gotta love hammer drills


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 13, 2014)

Craig taylor has their prices online, iirc. Usually higher than everyone but NC.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

schweinsteiger!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 13, 2014)

Lunch


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2014)

Tired....


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

Ditto RG. Worked yesterday and today. I'm beat. I'm feel old.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 13, 2014)

True Detective on HBOGo...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 13, 2014)

Don't have HBO


----------



## akwooly (Jul 13, 2014)

Been watching a lot of hbo shows on amazon instant video.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## akwooly (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 13, 2014)

Post


----------



## akwooly (Jul 13, 2014)

Busy week ahead. Must enjoy this Sunday evening.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 13, 2014)

Coconut shrimp fer dinner


----------



## akwooly (Jul 14, 2014)

Moose burger. Must harvest a moose this fall, down to my last couple of packages.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

another work week... with travel mixed in.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

And that kid is BACK on the escalator again!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2014)

saw that dex got roped into an Ikea trip this weekend... 

I got roped into a patio furniture trip- wife (who usually is cheap as hell) had her heart set on a $2K patio set. The new house has a really huge and nice back deck and I guess she thought the furniture needed to fit the room ..

luckily my gut instinct kicked in and "over ruled' her and got a $500 set that was on clearance (looks just as good but doesnt look "really expensive" like the other one. F'n chairs were $220 / EACH!!

later the mrs confided that was the smart decision, purchase still meets the "need and purpose" of the patio... i.e. place to sit and drink while grilling...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

Ikea can suck a bag of dicks.

Mrs Dex wanted to stop by and get some candles. They have a few there she really likes otherwise we would have gone to Target. Was supposed to be a quick in and out. 3 hours later I found myself in the paint department of Home Depot picking out colors to go with the new office furniture. Spent yesterday tearing down everything in the office, painting, then assembling furniture. Crappy part: we only bought about half of the set. The rest is back ordered for a couple of weeks, so I'll have to go back to Ikea to get the rest of the $hit.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

no thank you. I am quite happy that Ikea is a 45 minute drive from our house, and ultimately out of the question.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 14, 2014)

I hate Mondays, but I can look forward to the 24 finale.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2014)

sucky way to spend a Sunday man!

we did our basement bar / kitchen from ikea, people couldnt ever beleive me that our bar came delivered in around 300 boxes.....

we really came to hate them, they delivered some wrong stuff and I had to go to store to replace it. no amount of bitching I did got me any "discounts" for my pain and suffering..


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Don't have HBO


And that's a problem how exactly? 



Dexman PE said:


> And that kid is BACK on the escalator again!


LOL...yes!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have HBO
> ...


teach me your ways master fox


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 14, 2014)

First things first, you have to be a certified TOR user. 

EDIT: ToP!!! :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

and with this post, SW is now in 2nd place

Who posted in: Super Special 5K Member name Posts NJmike PE 43 Ship Wreck PE 43 akwooly 18 knight1fox3 17 blybrook PE 17 matt267 16 envirotex 16 Road Guy 12 engineergurl 6 Dark Knight 4 Lumber Jim 3 Flyer_PE 2 Dexman PE 2 Master slacker 1 MetsFan 1

:th_rockon:


----------



## envirotex (Jul 14, 2014)

This thread may get me to 5K. Finally.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

keep up the good work Tex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

but better than working


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Its monday. Whos actually working today?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 14, 2014)

me. ugh. need to write a report.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 14, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Its monday. Whos actually working today?


Is this a weekday?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 14, 2014)

it's monday. this sucks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

envirotex said:


> it's monday. this sucks.




this


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

Work? What's that?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2014)

oh yeah if you double post in here you get a 1 day ban! cant have reward without risk!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 14, 2014)

wow. that should make spamfests fun.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

Some how I need to work my way up to around 5th place like all the rest of the Ks that I've participated in...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

Post.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Post


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> oh yeah if you double post in here you get a 1 day ban! cant have reward without risk!


Is that the reason for Matt's sudden disappearance? being that he went on so kind of a spam-a-thon early Saturday morning.


----------



## Supe (Jul 14, 2014)

Taco bake + two XL iced coffees = gastrointestinal fail.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

/\ I would agree to that


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

post


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 14, 2014)

i will not win this. i'm here for the shenanigans.


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

^ban Hammer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

wow, that just happened...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> ^ban Hammer!!!!!!!!


x2


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

Quite funny!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

meh


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

It's a great rule as long as the admins don't delete posts to make it look like double posting....


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 14, 2014)

all in good fun :leghump:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

awesome! now you put the thought in their heads.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

BWAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm falling asleep over here. I keep forgetting I can't stay up past midnight on a school night.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

we were all thinking it...


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 14, 2014)

Still not as bad as my coworker though. He was snoring this morning.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

so as long as you show that you are tired less that your coworker, you're good then?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> so as long as you show that you are tired less that your coworker, you're good then?


it's like outrunning a bear. You don't need to be faster than the bear, just the guy you are running with.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 14, 2014)

Must finish plan set this week.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

boss goes on vaca on wednesday. everything must go out by end of business tomorrow


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 14, 2014)

Pretty much that and meeting deadlines. You wouldn't believe how many deadlines get stretched out. He's on the verge of retirement though and is a wealth of information, so he's not going anywhere until he retires.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

NJ, I think you get the ban hammer now too?

I may move up the ranks faster than I thought....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

Post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't like this game Dex!!!

There's no way to unplace the idea of removing post from your head, is there?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

I may have to start saving screen shots as evidence that I didn't double post?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

dex isn't playing nicely


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> dex isn't playing nicely


This!!!

It's not like we called him a name or anything...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Let's see, Porter, NJ, and LJ won't be joining us for dinner this evening....







Enjoy the time off guys....


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

^ not funny.

But I like the picture...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, one more before I'm sent packing


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

Does this still work?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Let's see, Porter, NJ, and LJ won't be joining us for dinner this evening....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this game!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

^ I almost just called you a name but I managed to keep my composure.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2014)

okay dickheads, what about just an hour time out? i can see where it can be confusing--- i can track what the mods are doing so if they play unfair well deal with them...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Porter_ (Jul 14, 2014)

sheesh thought a little humor in a 'spam to XX posts' thread was ok. figured i was just forfeiting my eligibility for the gift card, not stepping on toes or offending sensibilities.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 14, 2014)

lol- sorry my use of the word _dickheads_ was meant to be funny (inside joke I guess) sorry folks!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> lol- sorry my use of the word _dickheads_ was meant to be funny (inside joke I guess) sorry folks!


I wasn't offended. I felt honored.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

I go away for a couple days and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 14, 2014)

:rotflmao: i thought i stirred up a calculator-wielding hornets nest.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I go away for a couple days and all hell breaks lose.


Oh it was self imposed disappearance? I had hoped admin finally booted your ass


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > lol- sorry my use of the word _dickheads_ was meant to be funny (inside joke I guess) sorry folks!
> ...


Me Too!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> okay dickheads, what about just an hour time out?  i can see where it can be confusing--- i can track what the mods are doing so if they play unfair well deal with them...


Does this mean that we'll be seeing guest_Dexman again?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I go away for a couple days and all hell breaks lose.
> ...


Not yet.

And for the record, i'm not bold enough to call RG's bluff.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

as long as its guest_Dexman and not guest_Lumber Jim, I'm good with it...

Although now I kinda feel like a tattle-tail. I hate that when my kids do this.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

I kinda like the sound of guret_Matt267


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

Agreed, if someone should get banned, it's him...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I kinda like the sound of guret_Matt267


No! I worked hard for matt267's post count.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Post whore


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I kinda like the sound of guret_Matt267
> ...


I heard you wrote a macro to get there....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Agreed, if someone should get banned, it's him...


I see that mike has been a bad influence on you.


NJmike PE said:


> Post whore


You were a bad influence on me.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

when one apple in the pile goes bad....

Not really, I think I'm just vengeful on Mondays...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Now I feel like I've really contributed around here. It's about thyme


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Lies!


----------



## Guest_matt267 (Jul 14, 2014)

hey guys what happened????


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Guest_matt267 said:


> hey guys what happened????


Finally!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

Guest_matt267 said:


> hey guys what happened????


Ha Ha Ha!

Awesome!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Mid afternoon post.

Shop drawing review SUCKS


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 14, 2014)

Found one of my old posts:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=9108&amp;p=6720490


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 14, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Mid afternoon post.
> 
> Shop drawing review SUCKS




i'm reading Eurocode structural design standards. UK national annex clause A.1.2.point.nobody.point.cares..zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Guest_matt267 said:


> hey guys what happened????


What kind of shenanigans is this?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 14, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> One tree is gonna b a bear to drop. Leaning towards neighbors roof. Its 15' away, tree is 40-50' tall. Gonna try to pull it against lean. May be begging fer trouble though. Its gonna want to twist




Any one talented can smash a watermelon... or hit a pin flag in the woods... it's the ones with rot you gotta worry about...

on a side note- I have officially determined, some sports bras work just ask good inside out as right side in...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 14, 2014)

^ I know what you mean EG, there are dream drops and then there are oh craps! I don't want the oh crap.

I dropped three on Saturday between our greenhouse, the neighbors satellite dish (5' off properly line), other trees I want to keep, the fresh rhubarb and an active electric fence. Those were cakewalk compared to the one with the lean. Thankfully it's not rotted, but I've got a few more trees to drop around it so I can get the safety lines properly positioned.

After I showed the other half where it was and how it was leaning, I was given the OK to drop it on the greenhouse since she wants a new one anyway. That would be the easiest route though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

"I" love science on jeopardy


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Something is killing my cucumber plants.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Something is killing my cucumber plants.


BWUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Something is killing my cucumber plants.
> ...


It's you isn't it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

I brought some on my Beetle friends


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I brought some on my Beetle friends


Bastard


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Jul 14, 2014)

greetings, 5k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Greetings Dleg


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

All hail Dleg


----------



## envirotex (Jul 14, 2014)

post in here


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Tex


----------



## envirotex (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello Mike.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 14, 2014)

and another, near setup time


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > One tree is gonna b a bear to drop. Leaning towards neighbors roof. Its 15' away, tree is 40-50' tall. Gonna try to pull it against lean. May be begging fer trouble though. Its gonna want to twist
> ...








blybrook PE said:


> ^ I know what you mean EG, there are dream drops and then there are oh craps! I don't want the oh crap.
> 
> I dropped three on Saturday between our greenhouse, the neighbors satellite dish (5' off properly line), other trees I want to keep, the fresh rhubarb and an active electric fence. Those were cakewalk compared to the one with the lean. Thankfully it's not rotted, but I've got a few more trees to drop around it so I can get the safety lines properly positioned.
> 
> After I showed the other half where it was and how it was leaning, I was given the OK to drop it on the greenhouse since she wants a new one anyway. That would be the easiest route though.




I could be such a mean person.... but since we are talking trees I won't point out that he said he knew what I meant pointing to a statement about sports bras...

I will say, the safety lines are why I will NEVER ever practice residential or cut anything near a structure. I am perfectly capable of climbing but have no desire to smash someones bathroom window (etc), I would rather deal with potential rot, 12 set backs and a stump jumper, and 3 plunge cuts in one day in the woods than fire up a saw for anything other than firewood that is already on the ground or baby trees near a house.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Top


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 14, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


Yeah, I would deserve it too... I ignored the whole sports bra thing. It's Monday.

Dropping trees in a residential neighborhood without climbing, bucket trucks, ladders or scaffolding is a real pain in the arse. Just getting the right clearances for a safety line / anchor can be tricky.

I'm going to look at the lean again tonight and see if there's a way to shimmy up the tree, drop the top, then bring down the rest without causing problems. I've always preferred to drop the whole tree in one shot with both feet firmly on the ground; especially when there's no one else around as a backup / observer.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah- but at least you are taking the whole thing down and can climb with spikes... a little bit more stability and support there, and faster so you won't be dead ass tired when you get to the top... personally, I would much rather just use a feller buncher if I was going to be alone 

Please just tell me you will wear chaps... and yes that goes for all of you with your home light farm bosses... go google chainsaw to the face to see what happens if someone stuck a nail in that tree 50 years ago and you get a kickback that the brake don't stop the chain fast enough...

on that note- I'm off to bed! Sweet Dreams everyone and KF- go eat a burrito,,,,


----------



## akwooly (Jul 14, 2014)

Soccer


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

I have saw chaps and wear a hardhat with a shield. As for a chain brake, what the hell is that nonsense?

My primary saw (Stihl) is nearly 40 years old, it didn't come with no chain brake. The last two shops that worked on the saw wanted to buy it since it out cut their newer model (same tech specs).

The trim saw (Husqvarna) has one, never use it though.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 15, 2014)

plus


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Been seriously reading Lone Survivor tonight. I can't put it down. Gonna have to though. It's getting late.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Been seriously reading Lone Survivor tonight. I can't put it down. Gonna have to though. It's getting late.


Maybe that's why you couldn't sleep?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

It's exactly why. That and #3 up crying


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> It's exactly why. That and #3 up crying


How is #1 feeling? Are you still catching her vomit?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

She's better. Mrs NJ is still fighting it but says today is better so far


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> She's better. Mrs NJ is still fighting it but says today is better so far


Good to hear. The only thing worse then sick kids is a sick wife and sick kids.

Stay strong my friend.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

mernin all!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

Time to go to our jerbs!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

wurk sux


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

What if they take er jerbs?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

then society can pay for me


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

I need a "fun in the sun" job working at EB.com


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought working for EB.com was more like:






But RG comes back "for the love of the game..."


----------



## akwooly (Jul 15, 2014)

I love my job.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pUSIjdvTIY


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

mornin'


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

well then...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Its 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 15, 2014)

i'm about to reach my ultimate limit state of coffee consumption, gastrointestinally speaking.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> on that note- I'm off to bed! Sweet Dreams everyone and KF- go eat a burrito,,,,


LOL! Nah, I made a shrimp stir fry with my own kung pao sauce. Turned out pretty good. Nice level of spicy too.



blybrook PE said:


> Its 5 o'clock somewhere!


Yup! Time to head to Margaritaville!

F this #$%&amp;, I'm out! Actually it's only Tue., I still need these _&lt;picks papers up off the floor&gt;_


----------



## envirotex (Jul 15, 2014)

I need the return of the three day work week. Where's my useless holiday? Why do I have to wait til September, now?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

Coffee isn't going to cut it today. Need to go straight for the hookers and blow...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 15, 2014)

10:00 meeting changed to 1:00...Now everything is bunched up in the afternoon.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

11:00 pre-meeting for the 1:00 meeting...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

My next meeting isn't until tomorrow at 10.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

my meeting is scheduled from 1:00 to a tentative 5:00 (these meeting typically run long...)

happy happy joy joy


----------



## envirotex (Jul 15, 2014)

i got nothing.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 15, 2014)

Ha no meeting for me today. But now to fight the plotter...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

I got a post while the postin is good...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Ha no meeting for me today. But now to fight the plotter...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

It's not even fighting back...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have 3 floating holidays to burn....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

One of my favorite Windows wallpapers:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

gotta love office space!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

PC Load Letter?!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Porter_ (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

one to keep it moving


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

it's cold in here


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

RG wins!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Colder than a witches tit


----------



## cement (Jul 15, 2014)

zoom


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

cement


----------



## envirotex (Jul 15, 2014)

post


----------



## cement (Jul 15, 2014)

foundation


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

plus


----------



## akwooly (Jul 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> it's cold in here


 put your pants back on


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

&lt;smh&gt;

BTW, RG just won the internet.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Thats why RG is the owner!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 15, 2014)

does that post violate the 3 character rule?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

3 characters (or a picture) pay attention to detail!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

post


----------



## akwooly (Jul 15, 2014)

Rain


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Sun


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

f-wind


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

369 the goose drank wine, the monkey chew tobacco on the freight car line, the line broke, the monkey got smoked, and they all went to heaven in a little row boat


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

^ RG the poet


----------



## iwire (Jul 15, 2014)

I am TerryWrist


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Nothing to see here


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Spam


----------



## cement (Jul 15, 2014)

this 5k is flying!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

^ like pigs


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

Squeal like a pig boy!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

No thanks. I'm all set.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

You sure do got a purty mouth


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Bacon sandwich


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ2ucr74YNk

banjo


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

And another


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Posting post posts


----------



## cement (Jul 15, 2014)

beams


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Girders


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

what else is there to do tonight?


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Watching the All-Star game


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Watching the All-Star game


I thought soccer was over.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

it was over before it started...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 15, 2014)

Soccer practice in rain


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 15, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH6qCYAnX-I

these guys have a short life expectancy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm making french toast like this tomorrow morning. Anyone want any?

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y1EC4B8ntU


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol. Would have 10x better if you went all Gallagher on it with the ban hammer


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Perhaps you would prefer spaghetti then? :dunno:

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6761138/how-to-make-spaghetti-the-correct-way


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Well played my friend


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Makin a bird feeder


----------



## envirotex (Jul 15, 2014)

purple martin house?

wait that would be a bird condo not a restaurant


----------



## akwooly (Jul 15, 2014)

Swole


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Swale


----------



## akwooly (Jul 15, 2014)

Drainage


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

Hydro-voodoo


----------



## akwooly (Jul 16, 2014)

Hoodoo


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Brewery


----------



## akwooly (Jul 16, 2014)

I have some empty growlers that need to be filled!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH6qCYAnX-I
> 
> these guys have a short life expectancy.


these "pranksters" must be new in town.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

Morons would have been just fine if they were selling super soakers instead of those Walmart pieces of crap...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 16, 2014)

wow. talk about dumb asses


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

I like that this started with Cowboy Mouth.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

I need more coffee


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 16, 2014)

spike it with some booze


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

Need something stronger. Where's my stash?


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

Under your nose?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

ha ha


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

FWIW, he's super hot without the pornstache


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

was there a pic?


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes- Pablo Screhiber from OITNB


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 16, 2014)

Oingo Boingo?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

Pornstache!!


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

Until I drove through Nevada, I never realized how many correctional facilities it houses. Good gosh.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2014)

gotta put the deadbeat gamblers somewhere


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

I love that show. It's funny, well written, and well, it has bewbs...


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

and lots of lesbian action!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

That's just icing on the cake.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > that restaurant better exist here in AK.
> ...


Why would anyone want to eat at a buffet at a strip club?

That just sounds nasty.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

Only two things go with hookers: blow and bacon. And neither should be served buffet style.


----------



## Supe (Jul 16, 2014)

Clams casino?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > akwooly said:
> ...


Haven't you been to Vegas? That's what there is if you eat while on the strip.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 16, 2014)

meh


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 16, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Ken 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...


Can't say that I have, but strippers in Cleveland leave a LOT to be desired. :true:


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

There's a taco bar at the local strip club.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll have a taco. No cheese...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 16, 2014)

In Vegas go to the spearmint rhino.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 16, 2014)

csb said:


> There's a taco bar at the local strip club.


bearded taco


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Be sure to avoid the pink flamingo


----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2014)

It's an actual taco bar!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, don't want to get caught up with a non-strip version


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I have only had the buffet there once


RG went there


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2014)

to the pig palace?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

Porky's?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Bunny Ranch


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

La Grange


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 16, 2014)

East Colfax.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 16, 2014)

The naval base


----------



## akwooly (Jul 16, 2014)

I love it when politicians dictate my project.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 16, 2014)

my dogs ate my bento box, my favorite shaker bottle and completely destroyed the broiler pan, and nearly chewed the wooden handle off one of our knives...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds familiar.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 16, 2014)

My dog ate my hard drive


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 16, 2014)

my do is eating anything but his own food.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

akwooly said:


> I love it when politicians dictate my project.


that sucks


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

And the fact that you've got "Replica" written on the side of your guns. And the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle .50" written on the side of mine...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 16, 2014)

envirotex said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when politicians dictate my project.
> ...


 throw engineering principles and safety data out the window.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

seven red perpendicular lines all drawn with green ink. one in the shape of a kitten.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## akwooly (Jul 16, 2014)

Exactly.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

))))


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Never let an AIT do a steel shop review.

Enough said.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Never let an AIA or an AIT or an A anything do anything.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 16, 2014)

Sky hooks are now prevalent in my job... Damnit, gonna be a LONG week to get this fixed.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

sorry.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 16, 2014)

spam to 5K


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

MORE Spam!


----------



## cement (Jul 17, 2014)

123


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

one more


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 17, 2014)

West coast goodnight


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

West coast best coast.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

East coast in the house


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 17, 2014)

There is seriously a book called everybody poops. Lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Yup


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

post


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2014)

Went to visit my boys at scout camp last night got home late, one of these days I need to try and get more than four hours of sleep a night


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

4 hours of sleep blows, yet somehow I have been running on that for the last few years. damn needy kids...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## csb (Jul 17, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

csb said:


> Good morning!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 17, 2014)

It is not quite 10 am... my thoughts just now-

- good gosh, why are they making this so complicated

- I need a drink

-I do have a bottle of listerine here, ha ha ha

-don't alcoholics drink stuff like that when they can't get their booze

- I'm glad I was just joking because that's actually pretty sad

yes- I just had a conversation with myself, in my head


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Member name

Posts

NJmike PE

101

Ship Wreck PE

53

blybrook PE

44

envirotex

41

matt267

41

akwooly

34

Lumber Jim

33

Dexman PE

27

Road Guy

23

knight1fox3

23

Porter_

12

engineergurl

12

Dark Knight

10

csb

9

cement

5

MetsFan

4

Supe

2

Ken 2.0

2

Flyer_PE

2

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1

iwire

1

Master slacker

1


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

post again


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

In. Again.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Member name Posts NJmike PE 101 Ship Wreck PE 53 blybrook PE 44 envirotex 41 matt267 41 akwooly 34 Lumber Jim 33 Dexman PE 27 Road Guy 23 knight1fox3 23 Porter_ 12 engineergurl 12 Dark Knight 10 csb 9 cement 5 MetsFan 4 Supe 2 Ken 2.0 2 Flyer_PE 2 Guest_matt267 1 Dleg 1 iwire 1 Master slacker 1


That doesn't add up to 483 posts.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

^ stop being an engineer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Member name Posts NJmike PE 101 Ship Wreck PE 53 blybrook PE 44 envirotex 41 matt267 41 akwooly 34 Lumber Jim 33 Dexman PE 27 Road Guy 23 knight1fox3 23 Porter_ 12 engineergurl 12 Dark Knight 10 csb 9 cement 5 MetsFan 4 Supe 2 Ken 2.0 2 Flyer_PE 2 Guest_matt267 1 Dleg 1 iwire 1 Master slacker 1
> ...


The first post is never included in that report even though in the thread it begins at #1


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

MS has only been "in" once?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

take the green pill.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Member name Posts NJmike PE 101 Ship Wreck PE 53 blybrook PE 44 envirotex 41 matt267 41 akwooly 34 Lumber Jim 33 Dexman PE 27 Road Guy 23 knight1fox3 23 Porter_ 12 engineergurl 12 Dark Knight 10 csb 9 cement 5 MetsFan 4 Supe 2 Ken 2.0 2 Flyer_PE 2 Guest_matt267 1 Dleg 1 iwire 1 Master slacker 1


Looks like your going to the buffet!!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

Bacon


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## csb (Jul 17, 2014)

^ GROAN-ER


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Bacon


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Engineering - another name for common sense.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


>


move like where they make shit up


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

^ you just don't get it, that's all.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

not everyone can be an environmental engineer...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Just like everyone can play architect


----------



## csb (Jul 17, 2014)

Dear America,

We're all fat. Let's finally make elastic waistband pants okay.

Sincerely,

csb


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a CAD program. I downloaded for free from the internets.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 17, 2014)

envirotex said:


> not everyone can be an environmental engineer...




very true- for some reason they don't realize that you really can make $#1+ flow up hill....


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

EG, meet






and now $h!t can flow uphill.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

^or the fire department. $hit always flows uphill there.


----------



## csb (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, really a _hyrdraulics _engineer could do that, too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

You still need civil engineers to build said hills...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> You still need civil engineers to build said hills...


and to cut down all the trees.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > You still need civil engineers to build said hills...
> ...


no. just an idiot with a chain saw and a beer


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


'cause that's how they role in NJ.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

hold my beer and watch this...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Sounds like an audition for Tosh.0

opcorn:


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> You still need civil engineers to build said hills...


Unless you take advantage of the prevailing topography, which would have the least impact on the environment...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > You still need civil engineers to build said hills...
> ...


Civil engineer's motto: Pave the world.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > You still need civil engineers to build said hills...
> ...


according to you folks, that's temporary disturbance


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

but then again...if you did it that way it wouldn't be flowing uphill...

prior planning...`


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 17, 2014)

A woman is having a drink with her friend and the conversation was like this:

Woman: I am dating a guy that works for the electric company. He is an electrical engineer

Friend: Really? What does he do there?

Woman: He is a relay engineer.

Friend: Good luck. Those are the worst lovers on the planet

Woman: Why is that?

Friend: Their times of operation is always measured in cycles


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

envirotex said:


> but then again...if you did it that way it wouldn't be flowing uphill...
> 
> prior planning...`


flow under pressurized conditions is still flow


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > not everyone can be an environmental engineer...
> ...








NJmike PE said:


> EG, meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i said you COULD, I have been involved in building plenty of these...

Also, it doesn't matter what the engineers (environmental or otherwise) want to do... the power is all in the hands the environmental regulators...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...


very true.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> the power is all in the hands the environmental regulators...


Damn straight...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

/\ Matt?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Some things I've heard in the labs over the years:

_"If it's not broke, it doesn't have enough features yet." _(referring to elec eng)

_"If you can't fix it with a hammer, you've got an electrical problem."_


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


>








NJmike PE said:


> /\ Matt Mike?


fixt


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


is this the result if you two had a baby together?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

akwooly said:


> is this the result if you two had a baby together?




um, biology doesn't work that way.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

What this biology you speak of?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

magic and hocus pocus


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

Dang i am hungry. Must be getting close to lunch time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

lunch??? It's damn near quittin' thyme


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

I wish!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

damn west coasters


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Quoted a server machine that has 24 slots for memory. Capable of addressing 768GB of RAM. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

Done with lunch. Should probably work now...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

about to take a lunch. Don't know where I'm gonna head to yet...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

Campobello Bistro


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

^LOL, that place is right around the corner from my office. I've driven by a couple times. Never stopped though.

I miss taco del mar for days where I don't have a lunch with me


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 17, 2014)

Where did all the pink come from. What did I miss?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

^Monday


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

It was good the last time I was there but that was over a year ago.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

I didn't eat lunch today. Not even PB&amp;J.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

chips, salsa and margaritas


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

4947


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

envirotex said:


> 4947


+1


----------



## csb (Jul 17, 2014)

No, really. Sweatpants for everyone.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

csb said:


> No, really. Sweatpants for everyone.


yoga pants for some


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Go to a walmart, you'll get yer fill of sweat &amp; yoga pants.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

Really, that's pretty much the dress code in this city "athletic leisurewear."


----------



## csb (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm starting to think I take pants to seriously. Leggings it is, tomorrow. Maybe even with a crop top to let all my glory shine.


----------



## Supe (Jul 17, 2014)

CSB + stirrup pants FTW.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> CSB + stirrup pants FTW.


If CSB=RG; then CSB + stirrup pants may not be cool.


----------



## Supe (Jul 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > CSB + stirrup pants FTW.
> ...




CSB=RG, but he hires actors for the real-life appearances, as detailed in the other thread. At a minimum, I'd anticipate a stirrup-equipped CSB hologram.


----------



## cement (Jul 17, 2014)

wait, is the actor CSB or is it RG?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2014)

damn guess ill have to shave again..


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

RG hired great actors for the vegas gathering


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Where did all the pink come from. What did I miss?


Just roll with it.


----------



## iwire (Jul 17, 2014)

Petrol Transfer Engineer


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Pink is the new blue


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> RG hired great actors for the vegas gathering


Very convincing


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

The g-string safety clips at the Rio was just icing on the cake


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2014)

its easy to find female actors in vegas

(also note the phone number)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> The g-string safety clips at the Rio was just icing on the cake


OSHA approved :thumbs:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > The g-string safety clips at the Rio was just icing on the cake
> ...


&amp; JR inspected

:JR-WOULD:


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

4952


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

17,231


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Toasties


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

office


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Slow


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2014)

Fuck it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Tomorrow is holiday. Everybody take tomorrow off.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm down for that!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Tomorrow is holiday. Everybody take tomorrow off.


so you're saying today is like Friday?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow is holiday. Everybody take tomorrow off.
> ...


Yes just show boss this ticket.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll tell him Ship Wreck said it was ok.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2014)

My boss(es) are never in town but still I stay till 5:00 :-(


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 17, 2014)

I am going to attempt to clean leaves out of valleys adjacent to three dormers without getting on roof this weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> My boss(es) are never in town but still I stay *spam* till 5:00 :-(


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Fixing to get fucked up tonight. Drinking a dull glasses of vodka on the rocks. Skipped dinner


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Fixing to get fucked up tonight. Drinking a dull glasses of vodka on the rocks. Skipped dinner


Good luck with that. At least you'll kinda sleep tonight.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## iwire (Jul 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Fixing to get fucked up tonight. Drinking a dull glasses of vodka on the rocks. Skipped dinner


Use protection..don't make another shortie! lol


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> 17,231


4953


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

iwire said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fixing to get fucked up tonight. Drinking a dull glasses of vodka on the rocks. Skipped dinner
> ...


get some


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 17, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > 17,231
> ...


17,232


----------



## envirotex (Jul 17, 2014)

4956...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 17, 2014)

lies! I drove the last two miles like this.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

something's wrong


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Mine said 2 miles left; there was 3 gallons remaining in the tank when I filled it up. I coulda made it home!

They don't call it a lie-o-meter for nothing!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

iwire said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fixing to get fucked up tonight. Drinking a dull glasses of vodka on the rocks. Skipped dinner
> ...


The young patawn is learning. 

PS no NJ #4 coming in 9 months nor was I able to make good on woolys advice because I just passed out :facepalm:


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> its easy to find female actors in vegas
> 
> (also note the phone number)




Are you saying I look like a stripper?

I suppose if I'm fake ALL of me should be fake.

Where'd I leave my thigh high boots?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

if you can find them, krak has a boot you can borrow


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

In it for a minute. Meetings today.


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

Krak and I have matching boots.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

csb said:


> Krak and I have matching boots.


that's hott


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)

I've seen it. It was awesome.


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

They came from Twisted Taco.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

csb said:


> Where'd I leave my thigh high *alcoholic *boots?


Fixt.


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

Excellent


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

That guy looks a little old to be taking the train to Pleasure Beach with that many people.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2014)

They have pill to help out with that.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 18, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Mine said 2 miles left; there was 3 gallons remaining in the tank when I filled it up. I coulda made it home!
> 
> They don't call it a lie-o-meter for nothing!


 had four gallons left in the tank.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Who from AK is going to get me a full growler?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Who from AK is going to get me a full growler?


That post can be taken in several different directions...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm only interested in the ones filled with some type of Ale... :beerchug:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Who from AK is going to get me a full growler?


Be careful what you wish for... Especially when you don't specify what the growler is to be filled with :17:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm only interested in the ones filled with some type of Ale... :beerchug:


You're an engineer, so you know the importance of specifications when making purchase orders...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Exactly.

KF will have to figure out who's traveling up to, or out of, AK in the near future to get the order. It will be critical for those flying to go through Anchorage and fill up at the Silver Gulch kiosk as it'll be the only way to have it as a carry-on. I wouldn't trust it in a checked bag.

We recently had a growler explode in our office. Was filled cold, then as it warmed up, the whole top popped clear off. Sure made a mess and our office smelled like raspberry ale for a few days.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

please let this day be over


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

_KF's management response: MAKE IT HAPPEN_


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 18, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> ^Monday




What happened Monday? I've been so busy this week, haven't had a chance to catch up.

I'm glad it's Friday though. I'm going to be picking up a used basketball hoop this weekend to get some quick workouts in.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 18, 2014)

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Mine said 2 miles left; there was 3 gallons remaining in the tank when I filled it up. I coulda made it home!
> ...


My lie-o-meter was telling the truth one time. It said my F250 had 5 miles left and me, wife and boat went 6 miles before she shuttered and left us on the side of the road. It also only held about 3 or 4 gallons less than tank size. I actually found out that the tank has baffles and keeps the fuel pump submerged in a few gallons of fuel that cannot get to intake. It is to keep pump cool.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

one more to move it along


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

yep


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2014)

Where am I!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

sea world, LOL

car wash


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Where am I!


The worst possible location for the preservation of the exterior of a vehicle.


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

Not all of us have time for the hand rub. Sometimes you gotta let technology get it done fast.


----------



## iwire (Jul 18, 2014)

csb said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > its easy to find female actors in vegas
> ...


I have a lot of dollar bills!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^Monday
> ...


I'm just messing with you. Most of the changes happened over this past weekend. I noticed it on Monday, but it is what it is.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2014)

iwire said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


You'll have to do better then that!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

will there be bacon &amp; blow?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

csb said:


> Not all of us have time for the hand rub. Sometimes you gotta let technology get it done fast.






and then there's how Matt gets things done


----------



## akwooly (Jul 18, 2014)

Soon as I get this plan set printed I am gonna bail. But I am guessing it will be in about two hours though.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

yep


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

envirotex said:


> yep


that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

yep


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

34 to go Tex


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)

csb said:


> Not all of us have time for the hand rub. Sometimes you gotta let technology get it done fast.


There is always time for a hand rub. You just need to work on your technique.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Glad you're feeling better mike.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Keep up the good work Tex! You'll hit 5k soon enough


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

almost time to go. more vodka on the menu for tonight


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> almost time to go. more vodka on the menu for tonight


I bet if you picked up dinner on the way home, your wife MIGHT let you sleep in a bed tonight.


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

SING


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

csb said:


> SING


Stomach Instep Nose Groin


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh=oh


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

and on that note, peace out bitches. see you in the tank


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Didn't know you knew Krak that well


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)

Taking a break from processing emails


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Didn't know you knew Krak that well




Oh, that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## iwire (Jul 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> almost time to go. more vodka on the menu for tonight


nice...I will be drinking Port wine! LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 18, 2014)

ToP?

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

^ LOL...well played


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

and another


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Another growler?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2014)

why am I not drunk?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Glass #2


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 18, 2014)

pace yourself...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Keep up the good work Tex!  You'll hit 5k soon enough


yep


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

MAKE ONE WRONG MOVE AND EVERYONE WILL KNOOOOOOWWWWW.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Vodka


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

jello shots?

Or Jello wrestling?

There better be hookers involved...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Ring the [email protected]&amp;$in bell you pansey


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Why ring the bell when you can pound on the door or the opponent?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

Rye and soda


----------



## iwire (Jul 18, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> jello shots?
> 
> Or Jello wrestling?
> 
> There better be hookers involved...


mr blue wrestling with 2 naked chicks

RIP-Blue.jpg


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you. Not sure whrw the fuck fox is but he should have gotten that too


----------



## akwooly (Jul 18, 2014)

Gatorade


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Water


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

I got the damn reference. Noobs...

Bring us a pitcher every 5 min. until someone passes out. Then bring one every 7 min.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes Mr. Mellon!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

yep

And it's actually small batch bourbon and soda with ice...cuz it's summer time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

^ pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Had an interesting day. Checked out the camper trailer we'll be using for Oshkosh this year.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Yes Mr. Mellon!


Touche douche


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mike, where are tjhose GD jelo shots?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Mike, where are tjhose GD jelo shots?


She sux. White the fuck is she whit them. Damn noob


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 18, 2014)

envirotex said:


>


WIN!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

yep


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, where are tjhose GD jelo shots?
> ...


Dats what happens when u ask EC to bring the jello shots to the party!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

In here again. Where am I at?


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

envirotex said:


>




I approve this message.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

Cowboy up!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gtEyXOSz7eE/U5bK6NsKHkI/AAAAAAAAJS4/P31lEOoKVa8/s1600/Testing+a+bulletproof+vest,+1923+(1).jpg

Bad a$$


----------



## csb (Jul 18, 2014)

There's no way.

Magpul has a booth set up at the event up the street. Anyone need a trucker hat?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2014)

Already got one. Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21385&amp;page=16#entry7208579


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2014)

still here.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 19, 2014)

Woo! Do they even know how to make whiskey in WY? I know they don't here in AK. I tried some and it tasted like @zz


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2014)

it's pretty good. a little citrusy. i'm thinking a pretty good old fashioned...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2014)

We need air support and we need it now, roll in strike package BRAVO

My marine friends say it wouldn't have went down like this


----------



## akwooly (Jul 19, 2014)

So how would it have went down?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Air support would NOT have been the first called...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, against space robots that's how I would have done it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Ouch


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2014)

11 more


----------



## akwooly (Jul 19, 2014)

Feeling feisty this morning NJ?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

I feel great now. Chopped down the dead tree, sorry Matt, cleaned the pool, brought old couches to SA and picked up the new ones. Now I'm gonna finish fracturing the rock and put the fence up.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice. Get it.


----------



## Supe (Jul 19, 2014)

I feel like crap, courtesy of a single Heineken and a bunch of NyQuil to get me to sleep last night thanks to this damned cough/chest infection.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 19, 2014)

NyQuil always F's me up. Hope you feel better supe.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2014)

take it easy today.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Feel better Supe!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2014)

floating floors upstairs today...that should be a distraction


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2014)

Post


----------



## akwooly (Jul 19, 2014)

Competitive exercise today.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 19, 2014)

P90X


----------



## cement (Jul 19, 2014)

WD40


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Getting inside work done since its rainin out. Keepin me from cutting da damn lawn


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Mrs NJ nagged me on Thursday to cut it.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 19, 2014)

I started on Wednesday evening; got 1/3 of it done after work. Had other "chores" to get done after work since then, so now it sits waiting to be finished.

I should go out and weed whip under the electric fence at a minimum; I'm hearing it snapping to the grass growing up under the bottom wire


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Steak-umms for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I'm picking up dinner tonight.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 19, 2014)

Post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 19, 2014)

Fun in the sun


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yeah! Suns tryin to break thru the clouds right now


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 19, 2014)

Gonna go see if the boat motor runs.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Motor boating is fun


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Motor boating is fun


But a lot more work and money than fun.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Not that kind of motor boating


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Motor boating is fun
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Not that kind of motor boating


After working all week and doing honey-dos all weekend. You think your motor boating is free and easy??


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 19, 2014)

Lost ambition and watched a movie with the kids instead.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Just watched rio2. Bleh


----------



## Supe (Jul 19, 2014)

Got the seat back mounted in the race car. Just need a side support now, and to figure out how to brace the shoulder support to the head rest.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Saturday night bleh


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 19, 2014)

Watched Legos with the kids. Couple funny parts. The kids loved it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 19, 2014)

my daughter loves the Lego movie.


----------



## Supe (Jul 19, 2014)

Still haven't seen it, waiting for RedBox.


----------



## iwire (Jul 19, 2014)

matt267 said:


> my daughter loves the Lego movie.


everything is awesome!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StTqXEQ2l-Y


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 19, 2014)

Sometimes I'm lord business...

I can't help it. I'm an engineer...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Get the mico-managers out!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 19, 2014)

Up way too late tonight post

Yeah I know it's only 10:30...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 19, 2014)

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > is this the result if you two had a baby together?
> ...






Technically and biologically speaking, if the world could only have one of the sexes survive a massive thermonuclear war- in order to procreate in a lab- it would have to be a male (a smart one in order to mix things up right)... but the male human carries both X and Y chromosomes, the female human does not. While you would have to work on a few science schematics and figure out a way to incubate the non-egg hybrid... biology could feasibly work that way....

... just saying


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sat Post


----------



## akwooly (Jul 20, 2014)

I am broken


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 20, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > akwooly said:
> ...


Yeah, but we're not that smart.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 20, 2014)

Midafternoon post


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 20, 2014)

Almost time for dinner


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 20, 2014)

still wasting time.


----------



## csb (Jul 20, 2014)

Paging The Dude...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 20, 2014)

Pulled pork. Came out Damn good


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 20, 2014)

Still haven't had lunch n yer talkin about dinner???


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 20, 2014)

Damn West coasters


----------



## csb (Jul 20, 2014)

I think you mean "Best Coasters."

EDIT: TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 20, 2014)

The best coasters are at Cedar Point.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 20, 2014)

:shakesfists:


----------



## akwooly (Jul 20, 2014)

I want pulled pork.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 20, 2014)

Then go to Big Daddy's BBQ. Harold will fill u up!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 20, 2014)

You been to bad2 da bone? It's in the gas line and I think it's better than big Daddy's. But b2b is closed Sundays. I'll have to check to see if big daddy's is open!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 20, 2014)

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Well I guess we are doomed then


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 20, 2014)

csb said:


> Paging The Dude...




ah?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 20, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


Yup


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 20, 2014)

akwooly said:


> You been to bad2 da bone? It's in the gas line and I think it's better than big Daddy's. But b2b is closed Sundays. I'll have to check to see if big daddy's is open!


Driven by enough times to know where they're at; but never swung in. Maybe when I'm in town the first weekend of August


----------



## akwooly (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Geeze, is it really Monday?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Geeze, is it really Monday?


you're up a little early...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

It's Monday. Everything is awesome.

&lt;_&lt;


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

Did Matt post a blank post? I think that's against the rules.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

csb said:


> Did Matt post a blank post? I think that's against the rules.


why you tryin' to get me banned?

I posted a pic that seems to be taking it's time to load.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

what flavor are the clear gummy bears?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

pineapple


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Did Matt post a blank post? I think that's against the rules.
> ...


:banhim: :17:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

Aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

not really.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Geeze, is it really Monday?
> ...


Yep. Had to run the other half to the airport. Now in the office. Gonna be leaving early since I'm likely to be a walking zombie by 1500


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

just a few more...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

Okay- I'm dragging butt today- between the lack of sleep over the weekend and the fact that NO ONE is here at work and then toss in the fact that my project got delayed and will not kick off today- I'm finding it difficult to keep my eyes open.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

^ don't you have some quotes to review?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Okay- I'm dragging butt today- between the lack of sleep over the weekend and the fact that NO ONE is here at work and then toss in the fact that my project got delayed and will not kick off today- I'm finding it difficult to keep my eyes open.


everybody is on vacation.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

I need a vacation


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

Pineapple


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

mmmm pineapple....


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

All this talk of pineapple made me think of cocaphragia.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ don't you have some quotes to review?




lol- I have already forwarded them to the next person in line with my summary- which means I'll hear back from them in two to twelve weeks depending on how adamant I am about getting an answer. Can't bug them today anyway since they aren't here.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

2 - 12 weeks? :blink:

LOL


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> 2 - 12 weeks? :blink:
> 
> LOL


NCEES must be reviewing the document for her.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> 2 - 12 weeks? :blink:
> 
> LOL




yeah- I may be exaggerating... but only a little- I swear higher education moves just as slow as the government.


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

Whoa, whoa, whoa. We move as fast as our consultants move.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

time for a sandwich


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

I have fruit and oat granola for lunch, lol it sounds like I'm a hippy


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2014)

its subway i think for lunch today


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

post...it's only 9:49, so I'm not thinking about lunch yet.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

csb said:


> post...it's only 9:49, so I'm not thinking about lunch yet.


you clock is broken. It's 1153


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2014)

10:59 here


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Wait, I thought it was 5 o'clock somewhere?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait, I thought it was 5 o'clock somewhere?


always


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2014)

first day back in the office after a vacation sucks!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Its ALWAYS 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

nice cupcake snick


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Had homemade sangria by the bonfire this weekend. Good stuff


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

:bananalama:

top


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

this is the one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

When will then be now?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

envirotex said:


> this is the one.


Congrats Tex



knight1fox3 said:


> When will then be now?


Now


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats on the 5k Tex


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

congrats tex!

okay now- everybody do burpees


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

and on that note....

Member name

Posts

NJmike PE

157

blybrook PE

85

envirotex

79

matt267

77

Ship Wreck PE

63

akwooly

59

knight1fox3

48

Dexman PE

45

Lumber Jim

41

csb

34

Road Guy

30

engineergurl

22

Dark Knight

13

Porter_

12

Supe

7

cement

7

iwire

7

MetsFan

6

Flyer_PE

4

Ken 2.0

4

snickerd3

3

Master slacker

1

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> congrats tex!
> 
> okay now- everybody do burpees


5000 burpees for everyone!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2014)

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > congrats tex!
> ...


unless those are burpee cucumbers... no thanks.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > congrats tex!
> ...




I think the most I've ever done in one workout is 200... 5000 may be pushing it... lol


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm confused.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

^Nothing new there


----------



## akwooly (Jul 21, 2014)

Burpees are dumb


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> ^Nothing new there


what does that mean?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^Nothing new there
> ...


that you're a dumber than a bag of bricks tree hugger


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

LOL! Yer bark getting rubbed the wrong way Matt?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Na. Don't listen to Mike. He's too sleep deprived and hungry to think clearly.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

^ well, that I understand.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Burpees are dumb




ummmmm... no, my friend, burpees are probably the most effective form of body weight training that was invented (exageration I'm sure but they are quite effective by combining your cardio with your weight training and allowing a person to achieve a very high peak of calories burned per minute)



NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...




talk about the pot calling the kettle black.



blybrook PE said:


> LOL! Yer bark getting rubbed the wrong way Matt?




Is there a euphemism here or am I searching too hard?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

something about rhubarb?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2014)

lunch cost me 75 cents today thanks to a gift card i got for answering a survey subway sent out


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> lunch cost me 75 cents today thanks to a gift card i got for answering a survey subway sent out


good point, I'm almost due for a free sub, based on my club points


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

EG, yer searching too hard


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

I probably fartee more than I burpee.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> EG, yer searching too hard




Guess I'll give up looking than


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

and another


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

people are so selfish sometimes


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

not me!


----------



## Supe (Jul 21, 2014)

Heh. Fartees.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

one more


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> ummmmm... no, my friend, burpees are probably the most effective form of body weight training that was invented (exageration I'm sure but they are quite effective by combining your cardio with your weight training and allowing a person to achieve a very high peak of calories burned per minute)


lusone: They throw these in quite a bit in P90X3 and they work very well at getting your target heart rate up. I like them.


----------



## Supe (Jul 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > ummmmm... no, my friend, burpees are probably the most effective form of body weight training that was invented (exageration I'm sure but they are quite effective by combining your cardio with your weight training and allowing a person to achieve a very high peak of calories burned per minute)
> ...




Hell, just walking to the refrigerator gets my target heart rate up.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > ummmmm... no, my friend, burpees are probably the most effective form of body weight training that was invented (exageration I'm sure but they are quite effective by combining your cardio with your weight training and allowing a person to achieve a very high peak of calories burned per minute)
> ...




I like them more...


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, no basketball hoop for me last weekend. Thing was a piece of crap. I'm just going to buy a new one at walmart for $100.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

burpees and bacon


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


Nuh uh!!!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...




besides tony (my least fav bb trainer) doesn't do them the right way


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr. Horton thinks YOU don't do them the right way...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Mr. Horton thinks YOU don't do them the right way...




considering he doesn't know who I am, I doubt he thinks anything about how I do my burpees


----------



## akwooly (Jul 21, 2014)

Burpees may be effective but they are still dumb.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> lunch cost me 75 cents today thanks to a gift card i got for answering a survey subway sent out


I got free lunch today because the taco place was having intermittent electrical outages.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

I believe EG and I have had debates over the proper way to do a burpee. IIRC, I was more in line with Tony, whereas EG just did them wrong.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Horton thinks YOU don't do them the right way...
> ...


do you add the jump at the end?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

with a name like "burpees" it must be effective at something.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...




yes, where as the gentleman of this board do not (you would think they would RATHER me jump at the end)


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

It'll burp something


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

please tell us more...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


I thought the debate was whether you do the pushup. I agree the jump is part of it.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...




I thought that we agreed the push-up was in and the jump was what we were debating... geeze, you are so confused you don't even know what way was your way (he he he)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

&lt;--- doesn't do burpees at all.

&lt;--- likes to argue


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

/ \

I

I

&lt;------------------- I Like to watch Dex argue

opcorn:


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

I like CrossFit burpees, because you can lie down on the ground in the middle.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

like I've ever need a workout procedure to tell me to lie down in the middle of it...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

csb said:


> I like CrossFit burpees, because you can lie down on the ground in the middle.


We call that the splat portion of the burpee.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

I never know what to say after "toasties"


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm just trying to get MS back in here to rant how it's his calling card (IIRC)


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

cheers!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

agreed


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

Bleh


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure we had post toasties before we had MS.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok, well then someone else started it. Thanks CSB


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

need to go home. today has not been fun.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 21, 2014)

Fish passage pipe arch


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Studying for the pe sucks. I don't know what references to use when solving problems.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 21, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

^ exactamundo!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> need to go home. today has not been fun.


Agreed. I feel like grilling something tonight...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

sounds good. what time should i get there?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

k1f3 will only permit entry if you bring a growler of ale from your local brewhouse


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Leftover pulled pork. Yes please and thank you


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

a case of lone star could be arranged.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 21, 2014)

Burnt flesh. I'm game.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

burnt flesh and bacon?

who's gonna grab your butt and buy you bacon...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

We burnt steaks for dinner last night. I'll probably end up with fast food tonight due to sporting events for Mrs Dex and I.


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

We had bacon wrapped steak last night.

Elk the night before.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

okay that reminded me... I haven't used the food dehydrator in like a year, what's the best way to make jerky with it?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks EG, now I wanna make jerky!

Best way is to marinate the meat strips then dry until they're done (~8 hours for 1/4" thick pieces for most newer dehydrators)


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

any suggestions on marinade for a good one? and the dehydrator I have is only two years old so I'm assuming it's newer


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

What do you use to marinate? I need to burn up some venison roast before season starts again.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

I use a handed down mixture from the family. It has Worcestershire, soy sauce, misc spices &amp; water. I don't have a copy of the proportions handy; but its always turned out good in the past.

I've tried a few others that I've found online with decent results.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

Now I'm more interested in the family version... Those are always the best recipes!

An Alaskan recipe would entitle me to bragging rights


----------



## akwooly (Jul 21, 2014)

Worcestershire , soy sauce, onion powder garlic powder, honey and red pepper flakes. I always mess with proportions.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, I'll bet the honey makes it really good! Thanks


----------



## csb (Jul 21, 2014)

Pretty much exactly what they've said.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 21, 2014)

What do we say to the god of death?


----------



## envirotex (Jul 21, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Worcestershire , soy sauce, onion powder garlic powder, honey and red pepper flakes. I always mess with proportions.


no black pepper?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

honey- huh?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> What do we say to the god of death?


Got Bacon?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 21, 2014)

there is no god of death... only St Peter and the devil to welcome you... and i bet they both love bacon


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll bet the bacon in heaven has 0 calories!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 22, 2014)

envirotex said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > Worcestershire , soy sauce, onion powder garlic powder, honey and red pepper flakes. I always mess with proportions.
> ...


 whoa I forgot, black pepper. Thanks et!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Gonna make jerky later this week now. Geeze, thanks everyone


----------



## akwooly (Jul 22, 2014)

I need to get some fish.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

akwooly said:


> I need to get some fish.


Give Candy a call.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > I need to get some fish.
> ...


The hooker??


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Bacon thong??


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

You know it.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 22, 2014)

Crotchless bacon?


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2014)

Most on this board would probably prefer crotched bacon.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Got Pics?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

so here we are, once again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2014)

morning


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 22, 2014)

The boat I really wanted...


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 22, 2014)

I bought a basketball hoop yesterday on CL, but now I have to find somebody with a truck to help me move it. I could try to disassemble it, but I think that will be a pain with the rusted bolts.


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

That boat would not get the same pictures.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 22, 2014)

Morning!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2014)

wood


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2014)

Chuck


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 22, 2014)

Chuck


----------



## akwooly (Jul 22, 2014)

Jinx


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2014)

tired this morning...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 22, 2014)

on my second big cup of coffee.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

schlitz malt liquor


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

IF YOU WANT TO BE WITH ME


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2014)

Baby?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> I bought a basketball hoop yesterday on CL, but now I have to find somebody with a truck to help me move it. I could try to disassemble it, but I think that will be a pain with the rusted bolts.


Do you have a Home Depot near you? Last time I needed a truck to move something, I rented the H.D. truck which was $20 (+tax) for like the first 90 min. And I think I only had the truck for 1/2 that. Not a bad deal if you ask me.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 22, 2014)

That's not a bad idea. I have several close by. I'll go that route if my friend can't do it, thanks!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> That's not a bad idea. I have several close by. I'll go that route if my friend can't do it, thanks!


Uhaul rents trucks too. When I went to Ikea a couple weeks ago the parking lot was had a dozen or so people with the smaller $20 local box trucks.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

This is a good time to purchase a new truck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

ikea sucks ass


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

csb said:


> IF YOU WANT TO BE WITH ME








Supe said:


> Baby?




There's a price to pay


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

don't I know it


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

csb said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > IF YOU WANT TO BE WITH ME
> ...




I'm a genie in a bottle


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Too much rubbing can cause chafing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ikea sucks ass


Tell me about it. We went for candles (Mrs Dex likes the ones they have), but ended up furnishing and repainting the office. The carpet installers will be out on Thursday as well...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't imagine a life without my pick up.


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

attempting to synergize


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I miss my pick up truck.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't think I've ever owned a truck. I've had a few SUV's, but never a truck.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Stop by Truck dealer on the way home today and surprise wife with your new truck!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll pass. tuff to fit 5 bodies in a p/u. esp when 3 of them require car seats


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'll pass. tuff to fit 5 bodies in a p/u. esp when 3 of them require car seats


Crew cab. Problem solved.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

The backseats for the new Dodge Megacab's are huge.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'll pass. tuff to fit 5 bodies in a p/u. esp when 3 of them require car seats
> ...


excellent. when can you finance it for me...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


When your boss sees your new 4 X 4 crew cab truck, he will ask you how much raise you need to pay for this new truck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

good plan. force his hand. Sounds legit


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> good plan. force his hand. Sounds legit


Worked for me


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

gash dang it I want my project to stop being delayed... these parts need to come in... ugh


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

And what about those gash dang quotes?! LOL


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Geeze, get a good nights sleep and the thread goes to hell!

Congrats, I wouldn't expect anything less!!!


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

The truck bed has tie down hooks...that solves your car seat problem.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

csb said:


> The truck bed has tie down hooks...that solves your car seat problem.


see, that's engineering.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

And they get plenty of fresh air!

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2014)

semi uncluttered from the stack of stuff that arrived while I was out.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> And what about those gash dang quotes?! LOL




everyone is on vacation this week, and i don't need it if I don't get the freaking equipment installed first... lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

^ what other equipment would that be out of curiosity?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

the copier fleet

Edit- excuse me- the "multi-functional device" fleet

Edit -Edit---- actually I have 27 B/W machines and 4 color machines all brand new sitting in a room but I have no finishers for them... which means they are useless apparently so everyone was against the roll out


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> the copier fleet
> 
> Edit- excuse me- the "multi-functional device" fleet
> 
> Edit -Edit---- actually I have 27 B/W machines and 4 color machines all brand new sitting in a room but I have no finishers for them... which means they are useless apparently so everyone was against the roll out


\

"Finisher"?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > the copier fleet
> ...




It's the piece on the side that sorts, staples and then keeps everything neat for you when it comes out of the machine


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Bah, thats junk that jams regularly. Just get the darn printers out...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

^^^


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Bah, thats junk that jams regularly. Just get the darn printers out...




trust me, I would like to, the decision was made later friday evening, when I wasn't at work. I saw the texts but I concluded "I'm not going to argue with these people via text message while I'm standing in the front row of a concert having a beer."


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

Those are the best times to argue with people!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

lol, perhaps but I probably wouldn't have won...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

Arguing is not about winning. Sometimes it's just fun to piss someone else off.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

one never wins in a text argument

Back to the marinade question from yesterday:

I use a little canning salt, black pepper, chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder, cayenne pepper, water, lemon juice, hot sauce, worchestershire, soy sauce and brown sugar with the quantities of each variable for the quantity of meet utilized. Soak strips fully submerged for at least 24 hours then dehydrate until the consistancy you prefer (or a 150 degree oven for 6-8 hours with some liquid smoke)


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Arguing is not about winning. Sometimes it's just fun to piss someone else off.


and that constitutes as a win


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I can see EG trying to text from a concert; getting pissed and throwing the phone onto the stage or into the crowd


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

I once entered into a work argument while standing in a communications trailer while on a weeklong bike ride. It was dumb to have even checked that e-mail.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I try NOT to check work emails while on vacation; but sometimes it happens


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

From then on, I've sworn not to check. My life is better for it.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I can see EG trying to text from a concert; getting pissed and throwing the phone onto the stage or into the crowd




honestly- I was more annoyed because I took an "unpaid leave" day since I have only been a perm employee since June and can't start cashing out vacation until september... if I'm salary, and expected to deal with items like that popping up, then they shouldn't expect me to take unpaid leave. (one of my pet peeves)


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

^ I can see that too EG. I've been in that situation many times in the past. The worst is when your traveling and the office calls to get information that was provided to them prior to your departure (they didn't bother to read the email or look in the appropriate file).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

If you're not being paid, you're not at work. I'm paid for 40 hours. No more, no less.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

at least e-mails you can ignore, they did this as one of those group txt messages so every time anyone responded my phone was going off... I sent them one message saying that I had suspected there was going to be a delay and planned accordingly so there was a week buffer in there for contingincey and then ended up putting it in airplane mode for the rest of the night


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm exempt salaried, but expected to work OT (unpaid at the time) with the christmas bonus adjusted based on the amount of OT put in.

A paid vacation is still a vacation, one _SHOULD_ not have to do office work; having them sending emails and calling to get clarification on a minor project detail they could figure out for themselves shouldn't happen.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

yeah- I'm supposed to work until 7pm tonight but not going to, boss cleared it that I don't have to go to the "retention phone-a-thon"


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I'm exempt salaried, but expected to work OT (unpaid at the time) with the christmas bonus adjusted based on the amount of OT put in.
> 
> A paid vacation is still a vacation, one _SHOULD_ not have to do office work; having them sending emails and calling to get clarification on a minor project detail they could figure out for themselves shouldn't happen.


this


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I usually get a little OT every week cause I'll continue to work while traffic clears out. Not much (hour here &amp; there), but it'll balance out the times where I have to leave a little early to deal with piss ant contractors, surveyors or other chores around the house.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

982


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

985


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

I want to play another zombie game...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2014)

frozen grapes are yummy!!!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

they also serve as a way to keep your wine chilled without watering it down...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I want to play another zombie game...


Maybe when the 5k is done.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > I want to play another zombie game...
> ...




only maybe?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I want to play another zombie game...


Try Left 4 Dead 2.....wait.....internet connection speed fail.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


It's like I tell my kids, "We'll see"


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

EG, yer a mod, get it started!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

squirrel!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> EG, yer a mod, get it started!




no I gave up my admin privileges


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

ok, then just get the thread started to see who will sign up. Don't need to be a mod or admin to get that done


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

boom baba boom baba boom


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

vacation planning makes me happy


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I prefer staycations

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I prefer staycations
> 
> EDIT: ToP
> 
> :bananalama:






I do too, but always feel like I never accomplished anything. Usually because I haven't.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a staycation.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

About a month away from the next Comicon already.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

what will be the costume theme this time kf


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2014)

I vote holograms.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I prefer staycations
> 
> EDIT: ToP
> 
> :bananalama:


the vacation travel bug is hard to get rid of...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Nothing wrong with a staycation.




After 10 years of staycations and using any trips to visit family I can agree, but this is going to be worth it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't afford more than a staycation right now. little day trips here and there. next year we will be heading to the theme of YME's avs


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

I got the binary post 1010


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I can't afford more than a staycation right now. little day trips here and there. next year we will be heading to the theme of YME's avs






Sesame Place Rocks... (I am assuming that is where you are talking about since your already from new jersey- the trash pile of the north east)


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I can't afford more than a staycation right now. little day trips here and there. next year we will be heading to the theme of YME's avs
> ...


fixt

oh, and yes, that is what I'm referring to.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...




you going to do Philly too or no?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

probably not. kiddos are still too young


----------



## akwooly (Jul 22, 2014)

You will go crazy here if you don't leave every now and then. We try to go someplace warm every winter for two weeks. Breaks up the winter and keeps my sanity.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

you mean you don't just hibernate the entire winter up there?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

winter in AK = cabin fever

REDRUM, REDRUM


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

cabin fever = more babies


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> ok, then just get the thread started to see who will sign up. Don't need to be a mod or admin to get that done


That game is the reason I have mod privileges...


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

Mountain bike racing this evening. I'm going to try to be more daring. Here's hoping that doesn't equal more broken.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Winter in AK isn't all that bad; but Wooly is right, you do want to escape for a little while.

*And yes, I mean that 40 below is not that bad!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 22, 2014)

before going home post..


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

I think I am ready for bed... last 5 days catching up to me


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

it's amazing what 10 hours of good sleep will do for a person!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2014)

how much you and AK charge for a fishing trip next summer?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

How many people, what do you want to fish for and what is your tentative schedule?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2014)

It would just be my family the wife ,three teenagers.

We were talking about early summer maybe in July, we have no preference we just want to catch a lot of fish to bring home And eat!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

Okay the dogs are just going to have to blast an extra 45 min tonight... no sense dozing on the couch... I'm out


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> It would just be my family the wife ,three teenagers.
> 
> We were talking about early summer maybe in July, we have no preference we just want to catch a lot of fish to bring home And eat!


Sounds like you'll nearly fill a 6 pack by yourself. I'd recommend going out of Seward or Valdez for ocean fishing.

My July &amp; August are already shot (Family coming up to visit) and if I can wrangle enough people into it, we're going out with Seward Fishing Club as they can fit upto 30 people on their boat. Otherwise we'll split into smaller groups and go out with The Fish House (6 people per boat and usually more expensive).

For Kenai river salmon, you can go from the shore and enjoy combat fishing or get with one of the charters that usually do a great job. Homer is another nice spot to get to the open water, but I'm not familar with anyone running out of there (yet).


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> how much you and AK charge for a fishing trip next summer?


If you guys are ever in Florida, my boat holds 8,

and I would be glad to take your crew on a 1/2 day trip.

Can't guarantee that you will catch a lot, but it won't cost you anything.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

If I had my own boat, I'd take ya out too; right now I'm either chartering or bartering access to one. I'm owed a trip, but the boat doesn't hold more than 5 comfortably (including crew)


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a one man pontoon boat, but that won't help

EDIT:


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 22, 2014)

Those are nice, but I hear you need a dry suit to use one in AK


----------



## akwooly (Jul 22, 2014)

If you go with me just split the gas! But my boat only holds 5 but hopefully will have a bigger boat next year. And I can only run rivers in my boat. But I can get you into some good bank fishing for sockeye.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2014)

I was under the impression we just walk to the river and stand there ( next to the bears) and just hold out arms out and the salmon just jump in your arms?

SW- we hope to get back to FL next year we may take u up on that, but we Would have to pitch in gas , owned a boat before and know how they suck petrol--


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

^ IF it's salmon er after; can get you hooked up with a Kenai shore fishing adventure; or Bird Creek, or Ship Creek, or dipnetting at the mouth. That'll be better than a charter trip.

I'll have to look at the regs to see if you can do a Chitna trip or not.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 22, 2014)

Resident only on dip netting.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 22, 2014)

Halibut fishing...I would like to do that again. We left from Seward. We were on a pretty big boat, but the watermaker was broken...

I only got to fish in the evenings though because I was working.


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2014)

Taps just played.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Wooly; what I was thinking


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

Will gladly take some guide recommendations... It's funny all my kids want to go to Alaska and fish... (Shore / river fishing). No complaints from me!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

I think you can get salmon at stop and shop.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Matt's not the outdoorsman


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Sure I am. I have to go outside to get to the market.

But I am glad that I don't have to hunt for my food. I don't even know where sandwiches live.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 23, 2014)

^ this X2...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

can we ban him for this thread just for that beyond st00pid joke?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 23, 2014)

what's Halibut fishing like? the fish are delicious, are they fun to catch?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

The rules never said anything about "no stupid jokes."


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 23, 2014)

It's implied!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

I think kfox needs to get out the hammer...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Then ban me, it'll give me more time to study.

And if I get board, I'll create an account using TOR. They'll never find me.


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2014)

As a long time member of this board, I will rule that bad jokes are encouraged. There will be no banning today.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

that's too bad, especially since Matt challenged them to ban him


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2014)

It'll take a lot more than that to get banned. We're not some participation ribbon, he hurt my feelings so ban him sissy board.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 23, 2014)

let the good times roll!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

csb said:


> It'll take a lot more than that to get banned. We're not some participation ribbon, he hurt my feelings so ban him sissy board.


unless of course you start name-calling the boss, right Guest_Dexman


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 23, 2014)

when was the last time someone was banned? the LOSER guy?

everyone would relax if there was another banning.

(but don't ban me...)


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd recommend against ever calling the owner of the website names. That's just good life advice.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

It's 9:45 am. Good Morning.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

csb said:


> I'd recommend against ever calling the owner of the website names. That's just good life advice.


csb is like the "big brothers and big sisters" group of EB. Full of helpful advice.


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2014)

JR was my big brother when I started here. I'm passing along the favor.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't usually drink Iced Coffee....

... but when I do, I turn into what is comparable to a spider monkey hopped up on mountain dew and crack...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

I like csb. She's nice to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

there will be a banning today but no one you know..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

I like RG too. (just in case)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 23, 2014)

And......here......we.......GO


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> there will be a banning today but no one you know..


regardless, can we make a public spectacle of it?

opcorn:


----------



## akwooly (Jul 23, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> what's Halibut fishing like? the fish are delicious, are they fun to catch?


 halibut is delicious, it's white meat and really mild. Fishing for halibut is fun and hard work because often you are fishing in 100-200 feet of water. Those fish can reach 400# but ones that old taste bad. Reeling in a big halibut over 100# is like reeling up a sheet of plywood off the ocean floor.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > It'll take a lot more than that to get banned. We're not some participation ribbon, he hurt my feelings so ban him sissy board.
> ...


I didn't call him names. I simply challenged his intellect on a day he didn't get his coffee...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

And now you're a mod.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

And yet stranger things have happened!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

HA HA HA HA- a diet dr pepper is what I packed for lunch! MORE CAFFEINE!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> HA HA HA HA- a diet dr pepper is what I packed for lunch! MORE CAFFEINE!!!!!


I can't wait to read your hyperactive post lunch posts. Before the sugar/caffeine crash that is.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > HA HA HA HA- a diet dr pepper is what I packed for lunch! MORE CAFFEINE!!!!!
> ...




Dude- I'm still flying from the coffee (EG normally limits caffeine intake to 12 oz soda or under for most days... unless alcohol is added to counteract said caffeine)


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

drunk EG is always fun


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)

Spider monkey on crack, that would be funny.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

It ain't easy bein cheesy!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

there is a police dude here where I work who's name I always miss pronounce and call him hamburger, so that has now gotten twisted to officer cheeseburger...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

occifer cheesburger


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)

Not to be confused with the Hamburgler


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Better than "bug eyes" on the cop that has one pointed east and the other west. I've heard that he's no longer an officer, but the chief!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

^ Pretty close!


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2014)

mmm...webinar


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

deadlines, meh


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Elevator shop drawings


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone watching The Last Ship?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

no. How is it?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes I'm really enjoying it, however I haven't seen the last two episodes but I have them taped


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

every have the feeling you are about to make a really bad decision but had no good reason not to go with the choice?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

A good decision today is better than the perfect decision tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> every have the feeling you are about to make a really bad decision but had no good reason not to go with the choice?


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> every have the feeling you are about to make a really bad decision but had no good reason not to go with the choice?


Yep. Been there, done that (more than I'd like to admit too)


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

how about a somewhat okay decision that puts one in the hand and ignores the two in the bush... but the one in the hand is somehow deficient than those in the bush...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

^ hmm, yeah, I can say that I've done that one before too. Try to avoid that situation these days when I can.

And a post count update:

NJmike PE

198

blybrook PE

129

matt267

101

envirotex

87

akwooly

73

Ship Wreck PE

72

Dexman PE

67

engineergurl

64

Lumber Jim

62

knight1fox3

60

csb

57

Road Guy

37

Dark Knight

18

Supe

14

Porter_

12

snickerd3

11

MetsFan

9

cement

7

iwire

7

Ken 2.0

4

Flyer_PE

4

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1

Wolverine

1

PeeWee

1

Master slacker

1


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

I have the most annoying song stuck in my head


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

There is no points for second-place goose, I mean post counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm fine with that. Unless it's a banhammer blow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I have the most annoying song stuck in my head


please don't share the title then so it doesn't get stuck in the rest of our heads too.....thanks


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

^ Hampster Dance!

Your welcome...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)

Just Let it Go


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Just Let it Go




you are slowly climbing high and higher on the list today Dex- that's twice now


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

one more for the cause


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

not liking having to fix suppliers mistakes on shop drawings


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

gotta keep up, Bly is coming for me


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Mike wants a free dinner. Well, I guess we all do.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2014)

good golly it is getting a tad bit chilly in here this afternoon


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> gotta keep up, Bly is coming for me




Like hell I am.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> good golly it is getting a tad bit chilly in here this afternoon






HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

one more.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

no one is getting my jokes today


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> good golly it is getting a tad bit chilly in here this afternoon


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

EG, we're engineers, we're expected to be half a bubble off


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

afternoon cup of coffee


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

okay- well no wonder why the world is crooked if y'all are designing it from your skewed view


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

alcohol fixes everything


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Something's needed to balance things out


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

but what if it pushes the bubble even further off?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

have another beer


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > good golly it is getting a tad bit chilly in here this afternoon


padded bras are a great invention!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


they have multiple bonuses for women


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> but what if it pushes the bubble even further off?


Thats when we're playing architect!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

I'll grab your butt and buy you bacon


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

bacon good


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

mmm, bacon


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2014)

Todays chicken salad wrap had soggy, rubbery bacon in it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm hungry for dinner. Still have to weight 2.5 hours mohr


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 23, 2014)

you've got plenty of thyme


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Mike, look up "Weird Al - Word Crimes"

Same for you PeeWee


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

SPIDER MONKEY!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

SQUIRREL


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 23, 2014)

Back to The Last Ship Question...Wifey and I enjoy the show. It is a different more "realistic" apocalyptic view... and wifey already has a crush on the ship commander :bag:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

no reason not to watch then if it makes "them" happy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2014)

I saw a preview for that last ship show this spring it looked too far fetched to me... i'd have logistical issues like with walking dead


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

A FLYING SPIDER MONKEY

anyone know why this is the image i posted??? eh eh? lol


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 23, 2014)

The action scene in the Arctic was good (by my standards), specially the two Russians jumping from a helicopter.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> A FLYING SPIDER MONKEY
> 
> anyone know why this is the image i posted??? eh eh? lol


507th


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

another for the count


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

^ what he said


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

post toasties, moving it along


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Yup


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

MS is MIA


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Slacker


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > A FLYING SPIDER MONKEY
> ...




you googled it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

only for the specific unit. BC I know Mr. Armyman jumps, I knew it was airborne


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> only for the specific unit. BC I know Mr. Armyman jumps, I knew it was airborne




yeah- he's not with the 507th anymore- but I did love the spider monkey more than the leaning $#!+ house

TOP


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

They actually made a patch with a leaning outhouse?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> They actually made a patch with a leaning outhouse?




CosCom's patch is like an arrow thing but that's what it looks like...






EDIT- WAS cause didn't they get rid of coscom and now they are all 82nd at bragg?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Just Let it Go
> ...


Would you say you're Simply having a wonderful Christmastime?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 23, 2014)

I always liked the angry vagina.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 23, 2014)

almost time to go home!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-TxZiVi5Is


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

EG, yeah the ol' patch does look like a leaning crapper


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 23, 2014)

right here


----------



## Supe (Jul 23, 2014)

Contemplating work poop.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

any poop during the day is a good one; better when yer getting paid for it though


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 23, 2014)

Word


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2014)

active duty I was in the:






24th ID

Here is the joke our Ranger BN friends 45 miles north of us would say "Why is it called the 24th Infantry Division"?


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 23, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Word




BIRD

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZThquH5t0ow


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> active duty I was in the:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




considering who it is coming from I'm not sure I want to know...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like a green pepper


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Or a messed up lizard eye..


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

The eye of Sauron


----------



## envirotex (Jul 23, 2014)

this spot


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Mixed with hookers &amp; blow to have the ultimate party!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

I need to find a new book now


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

What, you finished the Sears &amp; Robuck Catalog?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Funny


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2014)

OVER the local rodeo.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

flavored vodka is the devil's kiss spit


----------



## envirotex (Jul 23, 2014)

had to have halibut for dinner tonight. yum.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

I just decided that the #NatGeo90s is propaganda


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jul 23, 2014)

that's a boat....

soooooo- remember when I was spastic about caffeine? yup, here I am now


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 23, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I need to find a new book now


Or a video game


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 23, 2014)

It is starting to rain if anyone cares.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 23, 2014)

Just got home. Traffic nightmare. Some idiot didn't use safety chains and lost his trailer on the highway. Caused a decent pileup; saw 6 cars crunched. At a spot where there was no bypass, so had to wait.

The other morning it was 2 cars vs a grizz.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)

matt267 said:


> It is starting to rain if anyone cares.


i care brah.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > It is starting to rain if anyone cares.
> ...


Yup. Not me


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 24, 2014)

Dear dogs of my household... you suck, I am going back yo bed.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Even less fun when you replace the one dogs with babies in that last statement


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 24, 2014)

I should have showered then.... no power, no water...lol apparently everything I touch right now gets broke


----------



## Supe (Jul 24, 2014)

No sleep lately. About 8 hours over three days. I'm dragging serious ass.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


wasn't really talking to you anyway.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Supe said:


> No sleep lately.  About 8 hours over three days.  I'm dragging serious ass.


#3 was up practically every 90 minutes last night. Equally dragging ass today. Need a caffeine IV line


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Mike, how old is #3 now?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

just over 6 mos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> just over 6 mos


It's time to start working on #4


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

I see. Yeah, sleeping through the night isn't her priority yet. Too much eating, pooping, and crying to do. No time for sleep.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

actually shes been doing ok, but last night was NFG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Does this mean you're going to be cranky today?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

no, it means Mrs NJ is going to be cranky

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

^ top



NJmike PE said:


> no, it means Mrs NJ is going to be cranky


which mean you'll be getting in trouble for something at some point today.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

surprised that I haven't yet


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 24, 2014)

Going to go put my phone in the car to charge...


----------



## cement (Jul 24, 2014)

Frak, I think I dropped my phone at the pet store last night.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 24, 2014)

Cereal?


----------



## cement (Jul 24, 2014)

Rats


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm not even supposed to be here today!


----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2014)

New phone! New phone! Now I can text again!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

csb said:


> New phone! New phone! Now I can text again!


I did get a text yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

mohr coffee


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Is it truly mornin?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

prob not for you


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Is it truly mornin?


Don't you have like 20 hours of daylight this time of the year in AK?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah, its weird flying elsewhere n seein stars during the summer or it getting dark by 2200


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

My kids start acting weird if it's still light after 9pm (usual bedtime during school)...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

lock them in the basement.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)

It got dark last night from heavy cloud cover it was strange, the street lights were on.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Thats happened a few times down here too. Still not like a starry night dark though


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

It's no wonder you guys are eating breakfast when the rest of the world is eating dinner.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2014)

just got back from the dealership, oil change and tire rotation...$58...damn synthetic oil. Although that is still cheaper than using a jiffy lube sort of place...they are over $60 just for the oil change


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

I can't buy the supplies to do an oil change for that cheap, let alone the labor too. My last oil change cost me Over $100, and they can't rotate my tires (different sizes, directional tread).


----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > New phone! New phone! Now I can text again!
> ...




It's only 8:55. I'm not that drunk yet.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


IDK, it's 1100, not 0900... Check ur watch


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Damn east coasters can't tell time! Its 0730!

Edit - besides, its 1700 somewhere!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

I think your sundial is broke.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

You guys are focusing on the wrong part of CSB's comment. It's not the time that's important, its the fact she is drunk but not "that" drunk yet...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2014)

is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, you know


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

time for cake


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

Blerch


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

^WTF?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> time for cake


dammit...I want cake now...and we don't have eggs at home so I have now make a trip to the grocery store on my way home


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I should have showered then.... no power, no water...lol apparently everything I touch right now gets broke


Sticking to my original comment. I never want to live in VA.



Supe said:


> No sleep lately. About 8 hours over three days. I'm dragging serious ass.


Keep hitting P90X3. That will wake your @ss up! 



cement said:


> Frak, I think I dropped my phone at the pet store last night.


Use Google locator to find out for sure. :thumbs:



csb said:


> New phone! New phone! Now I can text again!


What did you end up getting?



snickerd3 said:


> just got back from the dealership, oil change and tire rotation...$58...damn synthetic oil. Although that is still cheaper than using a jiffy lube sort of place...they are over $60 just for the oil change


That would be a great day to have an oil change that cheap. As Dex mentioned, mine are usually in the 90's or just above. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

it was nice the other day when I got home and cookies were made.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

You should demand cookies everyday!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

I could but there are other things that would probably be on the list before cookies


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

I guess your priorities are set.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Oil changes for my truck run around $100 for synthetic if I buy it myself. Most of the cost is the filter, usually ~$60. When I add in the fuel filter, add 70


----------



## envirotex (Jul 24, 2014)

post


----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2014)

I keep dry eggs in the house for emergency cake making.

I went with the S5. It's so shiny!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 24, 2014)

post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

I like my S4.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

another


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll have one more too.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

why not, posts are ON THE HOUSE!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2014)

csb said:


> I keep dry eggs in the house for emergency cake making.
> 
> I went with the S5. It's so shiny!


+1000000 Excellent choice! Very shiny indeed. Just let me know if you need help with tips, tricks, and tweaks. And don't forget you can use that as your TV Guide/Remote now. One of my favorite features.



Dexman PE said:


> I like my S4.


Yup!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)

I take my yota and my wife's Denali to the dealership for oil changes. I change the great white beast (cummins) myself. But I only do that once a year in the spring.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> And don't forget you can use that as your TV Guide/Remote now. One of my favorite features.




I love this. I screw with my FIL all the time.

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

^ top (again)


----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2014)

Does my TV need to be connected to wifi? What app do you use?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

csb said:


> Does my TV need to be connected to wifi? What app do you use?


WatchON


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

Only issue I have with the watchon app is that it doesn't agree with local digital channels. I can go to channel 7-1 by entering 7, but I can't go to 7-4...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

advantage of NOT having cable or satellite TV service, you don't have to try to flip through channels


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

i was referring to local service. I haven't had cable/sat TV for almost a year.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 24, 2014)

still can't cut the cord


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Does my TV need to be connected to wifi? What app do you use?
> ...


Yep that's the app. TV doesn't need WiFi but the app will work best if you have your phone connected to WiFi.



Dexman PE said:


> Only issue I have with the watchon app is that it doesn't agree with local digital channels. I can go to channel 7-1 by entering 7, but I can't go to 7-4...


Ya. I've seen others post comments on this issue. It's not a huge deal but hopefully they can find a fix for it.



blybrook PE said:


> advantage of NOT having cable or satellite TV service, you don't have to try to flip through channels


Same as Dex. Haven't had cable for probably 3 years now. But I do get close to 25 digital HD channels with my amplified antenna. So I still get to somewhat flip through channels. LOL


----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)

Modeling corridor.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 24, 2014)

we keep going back and forth about cutting but its only $50/month.......what would take discipline is axing the cell phones, jesus that bill is getting fucking crazy.......


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Local service, geeze, ya city slickers! Usually have to pay for any sort of TV service in these parts if you don't want RAT net...

Glad I'm getting the trees cleared, after the fence goes in, I'm putting in two towers. Maybe I can try a TV antenna up there and grab a few channels from Anchorage.

Actually, the hell with that, I'm happy not having TV service. Don't have to think about what I "missed" in the showings.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 24, 2014)

That's why I don't think we'd miss it...we don't really have any shows that we watch except a few home improvement and car shows that I'm pretty sure we could get via download. But if they weren't just on all the time when we turned the tv on, I doubt that we would go look them up...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Sometimes its really nice to not have TV service. Can actually get work done around the house and there's no worry to get things done by a certain time to catch a particular show.

The only downside is when the office is having a discussion concerning a show; I'm the odd duck. Guess I'm just inept that way, I'm sure my review will reflect it too, LOL...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

Only thing I really miss about having cable was the DVR and sports. I used to DVR most sporting events I wanted to watch and would start watching about an hour or so after the initial start. That way I could fast-forward through commercials/boring stuff and be caught-up by the actual end so I wouldn't worry about "spoilers".


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

^ That makes sense and could be worth it if there was something worth watching.

I catch a few shows on netflix or amazon where I can watch a whole season nearly at the same time instead of waiting a week or so to catch the next one. Works well enough for me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

Only real issue I have with Netflix is that Mrs Dex is a horrible "binge watcher". She cannot/will not do ANYTHING until she has seen every episode. She will take her Nook up to the bedroom for hours straight and do nothing but watch one show. Getting through Dr Who was horrible. And of course, just as she finishes one show Netflix recommends another that piques her interest.


----------



## csb (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm a binge watcher. I've learned to not do it obsessively. Well, mostly.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Sometimes I binge with a specific show, really depends on what it is and what the weather is like outside. Usually I'm good with one or two at a time, not whole f'n marathons


----------



## envirotex (Jul 24, 2014)

we watched true detective that way, but I don't know if we would watch a show that had multiple seasons with cliff hangers at the end.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

It's not so bad when it's a show I like because we'll sit down for a couple episodes, then shut it off to do something else. If it's just her show, kiss her goodbye until the series is over...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

^ I hear you there, the other half does the same darn thing sometimes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Local service, geeze, ya city slickers! Usually have to pay for any sort of TV service in these parts if you don't want RAT net...


So you don't even get the local news? Like those are the channels I'm talking about. It's not a local service. It's broadcast TV. LOL



Dexman PE said:


> Only real issue I have with Netflix is that Mrs Dex is a horrible "binge watcher". She cannot/will not do ANYTHING until she has seen every episode. She will take her Nook up to the bedroom for hours straight and do nothing but watch one show. Getting through Dr Who was horrible. And of course, just as she finishes one show Netflix recommends another that piques her interest.


Good lord, Dr. Who? That show was pretty long. LadyFox started watching it but only sparingly. Got to like season 4 or whatever and got bored with. Seen a few of the "doctors" though at various Comicons.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)

It is raining here Matt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

still waiting for that text csb...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Local service, geeze, ya city slickers! Usually have to pay for any sort of TV service in these parts if you don't want RAT net...
> ...


She owns the box-set for Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Once in a while she'll bust that out to completely kill a weekend.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

akwooly said:


> It is raining here Matt.


No one will care if it is.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

go study matt


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Studying sucks


----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > It is raining here Matt.
> ...


f-everyone else. actually bly might care.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

In that case, there is no rain in southern new england at this time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

I guess now's a good time to head home for the day


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 24, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Studying sucks


Studying is your friend.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

I thought mike was my friend.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)

Mike ain't got time fo dat.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 24, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I thought mike was my friend.


What gave you that impression


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 24, 2014)

Not the first time I've been wrong.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)

Ship Wreck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 24, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Ship Wreck


I got a bird


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 24, 2014)

http://youtu.be/yuuMPtDAnNM


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > akwooly said:
> ...






DAMN IT... Not more f'n rain in those parts. Already got a call from my realtor that the front yard nearly washed away from the last storm. That place ain't gonna sell now if more washes out!



knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Local service, geeze, ya city slickers! Usually have to pay for any sort of TV service in these parts if you don't want RAT net...
> ...


Nope! I'd have to put up an external antenna, run the cables to the house and through the walls and get a convertor box. So NOT worth the effort!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

1295


----------



## akwooly (Jul 24, 2014)

Numbers and such


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been working on my artistic side....


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 25, 2014)

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > It is raining here Matt.
> ...


dude you were wrong again. Bly did care. You better start getting things right before exam day.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

awake.

In


----------



## akwooly (Jul 25, 2014)

You should go to the office.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought about it, but I have field work to do first thing. So I'm stuck


----------



## akwooly (Jul 25, 2014)

I went in once when I woke up that early. Was nice to leave at noon that day but already put in a full day.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm leaving early today any way since I worked from 8 to 730 yesterday


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

akwooly said:


> You should go to the office.





NJmike PE said:


> I thought about it, but I have field work to do first thing. So I'm stuck


You should have done your field work at 3am. Just get it over with.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 25, 2014)

workin...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

another day.


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm leaving early today any way since I worked from 8 to 730 yesterday




We call that a half day around here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I've been working on my artistic side....


Otherwise known as "attended a crap load of meetings today"


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Meetings when covering fer someone else and yer not familiar with the project suck!


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2014)

Easy peasy. Just mumble synergy a few times, throw in an "execute the project plan" here and there, and walk out a champ. And even if you can't, when someone says "will we make this deadline", you say "we are on target."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

Stupid meetings.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

in

field work done. back in the office. leaving by 3 today

out


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

To Supes post: Hahaha. Wouldn't have worked fer the meeting I was in! Woulda been nice though.

On another note, its now raining here. At least its watered the garden and cooled off the overheated laptop...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> To Supes post: Hahaha. Wouldn't have worked fer the meeting I was in! Woulda been nice though. On another note, its now raining here. At least its watered the garden and cooled off the overheated laptop...


I don't think KF would recommend using rain to cool off any electronics...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

it is 11:28 and so far I have found out

-the warehouse manager on one of my projects passed away (I didn't know him)

-my programmer with another company and his son (who was my sales rep for that company) are no longer with the company (unexpectedly)

I do believe I can toss any and all deadlines out the window at this point in time...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > To Supes post: Hahaha. Wouldn't have worked fer the meeting I was in! Woulda been nice though. On another note, its now raining here. At least its watered the garden and cooled off the overheated laptop...
> ...


See the electronics help thread. I believe that even KF would have recommended water in this situation!


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I've been working on my artistic side....




Not what I had in mind when I asked for a strapping young buck, RG.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

lunch


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

At the office


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


Noted.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeeeah, it got a "little" warm


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


Actually he probably would have gone for a gaseous fire suppression system... but it doesn't appear that you had a sealed room or a supply of Halon (or whatever they are using these days)


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


aren;t there water cooled hard drives out there....so water can be a viable option in some cases


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

EG Wrote: "Actually he probably would have gone for a gaseous fire suppression system... but it doesn't appear that you had a sealed room or a supply of Halon (or whatever they are using these days)"

True, but I was able to get it outside. I wasn't going to waste a perfectly good extinguisher for it. Halon was the craze for a few years, I believe they started going away from it since people weren't taking the proper precautions when utilizing it. I know the power plant I was working in during college was switching it out for another system.


snickerd3 said:


> aren;t there water cooled hard drives out there....so water can be a viable option in some cases


Yeah, but I really don't think it woulda helped in this situation. Usually that's found on higher end gaming and work desktops, not home laptops.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

KF runs full refrigerant systems. Even on his cell phone. Forget water.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

That definately explains things


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

what a morning. I don't think I'm going to be able to get anything done today.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

work day over. work week over. thyme fer cervezas in the sun. peace out


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

^SLACKER


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

one more b4 I gho


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

well, if you ain't on the bus by now...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

waitin on a reimbursement check


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

Grrrr...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

always time to wait for a check


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

beer here


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2014)

Can I take vacation time and nap under my desk?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Careful that someone doesn't think yer a hobo and call the cops!


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2014)

Our office is full of hobos!

Wait. No, it's full of nerds. I think I'm okay.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Then by all means, nap away!


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2014)

Alternative music on Sirius is starting to get really, really gay. Alt rock is quickly turning into a resurgence of shitty 80's music and keytars.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

Free downloaded MP3's FTW.


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Free downloaded MP3's FTW.




Using?

Amazon Prime's app has been pretty good.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

shhh. that never happened. who is that Sean Parker guy anyway?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

my last downloaded MP3's have bad static every minute; someone screwed up somewhere.

EDIT - It was from amazon too


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't downloaded a "free" MP3 since Kazaa turned to crap shortly after the fall of Napster.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Free downloaded MP3's FTW.
> ...


This.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

www.dvdvideosoft.com

They have free software that allows you to rip the audio off of any video on youtube. If it's on youtube, I have access to it...

The quality of the MP3 is obviously dependent on the quality of the video, but I've found most of the "lyrics" versions have the best quality without extra stuff.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I've used total recorder in the past. Works well enough.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

I think it's time to go home. No one is even here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

The Vevo "official" videos are somehow blocked from recording, but almost everything is uploaded multiple times.

Edit: this is the official ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Then go home Tex! Enjoy the long weekend

Edit - TOP 

edit 2: Mods, can snipe at will


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

I can work on this report from my couch, with a cocktail.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2014)

storm is playing wicked games with my head/sinuses


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh. Need to check the weather for this weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

Snicks sinuses have two settings:

Bad, worse.

Hope they feel better soon.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

^^^Same. Feel better snick.

Just mostly clear and hot...seriously need that boat.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't bought any music in a long time either. I just find I get bored of music pretty quick. Grooveshark is pretty good since I can just listen to what I want, when I want.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> www.dvdvideosoft.com
> 
> They have free software that allows you to rip the audio off of any video on youtube. If it's on youtube, I have access to it...
> 
> The quality of the MP3 is obviously dependent on the quality of the video, but I've found most of the "lyrics" versions have the best quality without extra stuff.






realplayer still lets you do that too....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

I've had trouble tracking down some of the remixes I hear on the radio, but it's usually not a big deal.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Beer and pool, in that order


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2014)

glad I went to the Hallmark store's tent sale yesterday...the radar is all red and yellow. Super nasty winds and pouring.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

the rain has finally stopped at the office. Will see if it picks up again before I head home or not. At least the garden got a good soaking.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

it's 5:00 somewhere which means I have worked 30 min overtime today


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

That's a good way to think about it!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 25, 2014)

gonna start raining here...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm ready for a cold beer. or 6


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

Almond Nut-Thins are the bomb


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

Someone else was saying those are good. Now, I'm going to have to get some...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Someone else was saying those are good. Now, I'm going to have to get some...






they are like a cracker... but like a chip...

the plain ones are good for tunafish, but today I had the cheddar cheese ones with some pulled pork bbq on top...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

gonna make white trash mac &amp; cheese tonight for dinner (leftovers will last through the weekend)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2014)

&lt;takes deep breath&gt; Here I go...



engineergurl said:


> it is 11:28 and so far I have found out
> 
> I do believe I can toss any and all deadlines out the window at this point in time...


No quote review. 



Dexman PE said:


> KF runs full refrigerant systems. Even on his cell phone. Forget water.


The Peltier system is my cooling method of choice.



Dexman PE said:


> Free downloaded MP3's FTW.


People still pay for MP3s? :huh:



Dexman PE said:


> www.dvdvideosoft.com
> 
> They have free software that allows you to rip the audio off of any video on youtube. If it's on youtube, I have access to it...
> 
> The quality of the MP3 is obviously dependent on the quality of the video, but I've found most of the "lyrics" versions have the best quality without extra stuff.


Software? LOL www.youtube-mp3.org/



engineergurl said:


> Almond Nut-Thins are the bomb


I also enjoy these. Very tasty with hummus.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 25, 2014)

Dis plotter is takin fo eva.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

K1F3 is playing catchup.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> &lt;takes deep breath&gt; Here I go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We met and made recommendations to the VP so I'll follow up on Monday and should know the final decision... 4 reviewers all had different opinions so I can't even guess at this point in time honestly (didn't expect THAT to happen)


----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I've used total recorder in the past. Works well enough.




I played recorder in elementary school.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2014)

csb said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > I've used total recorder in the past. Works well enough.
> ...


And that's basically Supe's instrument of choice.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

almost time


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

yep, time to go heat up lunch


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

but if you follow my rules since it's 4 here you are almost done with the workday


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

yep, I could leave at 4, get stuck in "rush hour" traffic and it'd take nearly 3 hours to get home OR leave on time, follow behind the rush and still get home at the same time


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

but 4 is right now... so wouldn't you beat the rush?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > www.dvdvideosoft.com
> ...


I will have to check this out.

Only advantage of the software is it does the full download, you can adjust the file bit rate &amp; size, and dumps it into the folder of your choice.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

lipton peach iced tea

(has the most annoying jingle if it's stuck in my head after no tv for this long)


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> but 4 is right now... so wouldn't you beat the rush?


Nope; the friday rush starts at 4 and goes till 6 (est). More people trying to go out of town for camping, etc...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

Friday afternoon rush hour starts mid-day Thursday...

Stupid f-tourists.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

oh, I'm not counting the tourists at all; they just slackjaw and rubberneck at everything.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > but 4 is right now... so wouldn't you beat the rush?
> ...




you did that on purpose... not funny


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Friday afternoon rush hour starts mid-day Thursday...
> 
> Stupid f-tourists.


Touring what? It's summer...LOL


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


Yeah, so?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

One advantage of everyone fleeing to the mountains on the weekend is that I get the suburbs all to myself.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

its raining again.. forecast is calling for it to continue through midnight. Hmm, cutting trees tonight is out; guess I'm working on recovering the laptop


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

We're getting one of those nasty rainstorms where it could switch to hail at any minute...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd take a hail storm right about now


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

yep


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

blah... it's too hot for the window units to keep up right now and all the rain made the pool turn green thursday and apparently I'm out of shock...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

what's wrong with swimming in green water?

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

nuthin like swamp diving


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I bet it's good for the immune system.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

agreed


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

and another for the count


----------



## akwooly (Jul 25, 2014)

I get to go play in the dirt.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

How about wastewater


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Mohr beer


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

What are you drinking tonight?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

buttery nipples


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Sex on the beach


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Sex on the beach




I have two of those pre-made sex on the beach shots in the fridge leftover from last weekend.... hmmmmm....


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I might also make a naughty leprechaun or two


----------



## akwooly (Jul 25, 2014)

Scotch. After some beers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

I was only kidding with the SOTB. I'm drinking beer


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

who knows what I'll actually drink tonight. It's still a ways off before I get home. Traffic looks backed up too. JOY! Think I'll swing by the store and get some groceries before heading home


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> who knows what I'll actually drink tonight.  It's still a ways off before I get home.  Traffic looks backed up too.  JOY!  Think I'll swing by the store and get some groceries before heading home


Isn't it like just past breakfast time in AK?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Yep. You can't get drunk unless you start before noon (old firehouse rules)


----------



## akwooly (Jul 25, 2014)

Breakfast beer


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds good, because there ain't nothing else going on in Alaska.


----------



## iwire (Jul 25, 2014)

matt267 said:


> what's wrong with swimming in green water?
> 
> :bananalama:


going green...

it's sexy when a naked chick come out of green water


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

ummm... where is everyone


----------



## akwooly (Jul 25, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Sounds good, because there ain't nothing else going on in Alaska.


drink, make babies, kill stuff.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Theres always something goin on in AK


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good, because there ain't nothing else going on in Alaska.
> ...






usually same here, but the sirens are sounding in Po-dunk VA tonight... very odd


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

R u from Paaduka?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2014)

while my dad worked for a shoe company as I grew up, I can honestly say no I am not


----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> ummm...  where is everyone


everyone only likes to be in here on company time.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Kicked back listenin to da rain n watchin a movie


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Post


----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2014)

Drankin shandys. Now for a grown up drink. Johnnie walker black.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Enjoyd sum capt morg blak. Gud stuf


----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2014)

Been a while since I had rum.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Morning post.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Mornin. Ready to get to work. Time to sharpen the saws


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 26, 2014)

why would you have someone fly from ft hood, to dallas to Chicago, to atlanta, to get to richmond?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

just for fun.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Or to get the best travel deal. Airlines know you'll pay more to get someplace quicker


----------



## maryannette (Jul 26, 2014)

wasted saturday morning.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2014)

Waiting on excavator delivery.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 26, 2014)

Waiting on motivation. It might take some time.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

^Procrastination at its finest!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Watching Gravity on HBO.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Many of us grew up not getting along with gravity. Some still don't


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Keep your feet on the ground and it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Who said anything about feet leaving the ground?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2014)

Pig roast later today. See how much work I get done first.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Mmm, roast bacon


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Pouring concrete


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

you at work?

Or is this for your fence?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Morning work is done. I finished resetting a brick walkway. Now I'm working on the fence.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

nice


----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2014)

Mike come help me now.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

I keep finding errors in my water resources book from college.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I keep finding errors in my water resources book from college.


The book is write. You r wrong


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Mike didn't show to help drop trees. He must b enroute to wooly's instead.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep finding errors in my water resources book from college.
> ...


not this thyme my friend.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Mike didn't show to help drop trees. He must b enroute to wooly's instead.


Just cut em all my friend. Then burn em.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

They'll get burned eventually. Goin in the firewood racks.

Gotta make room for towers n antennas!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2014)

Running equipment is fun but glad I don't do it for a living.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2014)

whatcu doin meng?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Last tree dropped exactly where i didnt want it. Just topped the neighbors tree and missed the satellite by 3 feet.

Wind kicked up as I made the back cut. Couldn't stop it.

At least I didnt do any major damage. F'n wind


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

that'll get your neighbor's attention.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah. It did. They're just happy i missed their dish and house. Not to shabby


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Gonna take #1 &amp; #2 to go see planes fire and rescue tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Have you taken the kids to the movies before?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Just #1. This will be #2's first time


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Should be fun


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Just lost the muffler on my saw. Really explains why it seemed louder. Currently installing the muffler off the parts saw. Time to look on ebay fer another parts machine...

Edit - 22 min later; back up n running! Love these old saws. Sure dont make em like this anymore (they'd go outta business on new saws cause nuthin would break, they'd just have to provide parts)


----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2014)

Still playin In the dirt


----------



## envirotex (Jul 26, 2014)

9:44. 91 degrees. Aaaah. July.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2014)

That's too hot!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 26, 2014)

Way too hot fer me too!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 26, 2014)

you guys work too hard on the weekend


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

One of 2 slash piles. The other is growing quickly too.







Edt- scle issue: whte psts r 4'


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 27, 2014)

BLy! I found a growler tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 27, 2014)

I am not an operator but the house was Undamaged. Small moves.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice pool!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 27, 2014)

Making that the deep end.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

What is that clay?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 27, 2014)

Wind blown silt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

By the looks of the way the bucket cut thru it looked clayey


----------



## akwooly (Jul 27, 2014)

It does look clayey. Actually there is some clay but it's almost all silt. The consolidated silt acted like clay when I scooped it once I scooped it out it fluffed up.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Lots of that stuff here in NJ. North NJ silty, clayey loams. South NJ sandy. Amazing the stark differences.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Late night?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Nah. Woked up waaaaaay too early


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

How was the movie?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Goin this afternoon.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh ok.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Hard to believe its mornin already


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 27, 2014)

^^ this


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

At this point for me, it's hard to believe it's not later than it actually is.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

About to wake up the rest of the neighborhood. Legal quiet hours r over, time to make some noise!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 27, 2014)

Breakfast then more playin in the dirt.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Neighbors getting slight reprieve; dinner ain't gonna prep itself (crock pot roast)


----------



## akwooly (Jul 27, 2014)

Thinking about the next dirt project. I'm thinking concrete pad in front of my garage.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 27, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Nice pool!


What do you do with a pool when it's 40 below? Do you empty it out in the winter?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

No, you heat it with a wood stove and it becomes a hot tub. Gotta keep the fire well stoked though


----------



## envirotex (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Yep, makes it a 4 season lawn item


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

in

out


----------



## akwooly (Jul 27, 2014)

Burger


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Roast


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

beaf


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Not the horse is to stable thread


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

yup


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Not the horse is to stable thread


Yer point is?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Not the horse is to stable thread
> ...


what ever his point is, I bet it's dull.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Lets all go study for PE


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

^ thumbs down


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Nothing like studying to break thru too much booze!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

matt267 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


No point.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets all go study for PE


I agree. He should get cracking on the studying


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

procrastinate now, study later.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Slacker. Get cracking


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2014)

That's it. Time to read.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Good. Stay outta Malibu. Deadbeat.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Or get into the malibu rum like there was no other


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Bly makes a valid point. I on the other hand, was quoting TBL


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 27, 2014)

Gotta start somewhere


----------



## envirotex (Jul 28, 2014)

so how do you get from the pool to house when it's 40 below? well, without freezing off anything important...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

^ One step at a time. You need to go visit Chena Hot Springs during the winter months. My favorite time is between -25 &amp; -5. Can see the northern lights well during that time too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Holy thunderstorms


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I miss a good thunderstorm


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Ever been to the hutlinana hot spring Bly?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Not yet. Its on my list of places to go.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Morning already


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Here


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Out


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 28, 2014)

post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

toast


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

-ies


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Monday....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Almost lunch time!!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Up and at them


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

^ breakfast time?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Bathroom break


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm on my like third meal of the day already... why don't we have names for the in between meals?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Thanks for sharing


the family that shares together, stays together. Or something like that.



engineergurl said:


> I'm on my like third meal of the day already... why don't we have names for the in between meals?





7:00am – Breakfast
9:00am – Second Breakfast

11:00am – Elevenses
1:00pm – Luncheon
4:00pm – Afternoon Tea
6:00pm – Dinner
8:00pm – Supper 
LOTR


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

TMI


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

a lil sodium bicarbonate fixed everything in the pool


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't finish my tunafish


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

almost time for Elevenses


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Or third breakfast


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll settle for more coffee


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

...and bacon. We're going to need more bacon.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

agreed. thick cut applewood please


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

my husband just messaged me and said he's off work for the rest of the day... I want to go home now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> my husband just messaged me and said he's off work for the rest of the day... I want to go home now


giggity.

:eyebrows:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > my husband just messaged me and said he's off work for the rest of the day... I want to go home now
> ...


:leghump: :dance:


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

lol...I wish, if I headed home, we would probably be doing yard work


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Way to ruin it for everyone EG


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> lol...I wish, if I headed home, we would probably be doing yard work


naked yard work. works for me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

&lt;smh&gt;


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

holy heart burn


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2014)

there's bagels in the break room! come on everybody!


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > lol...I wish, if I headed home, we would probably be doing yard work
> ...




With lots of hoes?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

and bacon and blow


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2014)

so tired this morning...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

so tired this afternoon


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2014)

mondays suck!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

someone's got a case of the mondays


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

one of the tires on the car is leaking air so I had a virtually flat tire this morning... and my blender was all jacked up and not wanting to cooperate...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> one of the tires on the car is leaking air so I had a virtually flat tire this morning... and my blender was all jacked up and not wanting to cooperate...


the world was trying to tell you to go back to bed!!!!!



> someone's got a case of the mondays


you betcha!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

^ double poster

EDIT: that's better. Wouldn't want you to get banned


----------



## envirotex (Jul 28, 2014)

meh.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > one of the tires on the car is leaking air so I had a virtually flat tire this morning... and my blender was all jacked up and not wanting to cooperate...
> ...






I didn't close my door during "lunch"- perhaps I might do so now and take a nap..


----------



## envirotex (Jul 28, 2014)

maybe you're coming down with something. I think you should go home...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

it's tempting... lol


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

everything is awesome


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

I have squiggly lines painted on my fingernails...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

^ and I don't


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL, nice LOTR reference from before. Regarding meal names.



engineergurl said:


> one of the tires on the car is leaking air so I had a virtually flat tire this morning... and my blender was all jacked up and not wanting to cooperate...


Did you clean your coffee maker?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't get over how much $$ I spent this weekend on groceries and diapers. Thinking of having Mrs NJ begin wringing out diapers and letting the dry. Maybe try to double up on the usage.


----------



## csb (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys were busy in here this weekend.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

thanks for noticing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

We're still not even 1/3 of the way done though...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Can't let a good thread die just because its the weekend


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

one for the cause


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

keep moving forward


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

and another


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

more


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

BACON


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

gonna require mohr thyme


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

wasting company time because they are fixin' the plotter.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

wasting company time because I just don't give a damn write now


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

stick it to the man.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 28, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I have squiggly lines painted on my fingernails...


I need a manicure.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I need a pedi


----------



## csb (Jul 28, 2014)

That's what my great-grandma's feet looked like.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> wasting company time because I just don't give a damn write now


don't you mean: write *meow*


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

so youre sayin I got old ppls feet?

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

i am glad that image is blocked.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2014)

caught up and waiting here...


----------



## Supe (Jul 28, 2014)

My sister's boyfriend got a small cut on his foot, and after visiting a water park, ended up with a massive staph infection in his leg. He put off the pain for a few days, and the doctor's said if he had waited a few more hours, they would have had to amputate the leg from the thigh down.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

akwooly said:


> i am glad that image is blocked.


yes, yes you are.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, nice LOTR reference from before. Regarding meal names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My husband DID come home this weekend...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

BOOM! Confetti...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

fireworks


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

None of this puny crap:







I'm talking FIREWORKS!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

BOOM


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2014)

cold in the office again today...bundled in a hoodie and a blanket


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> BOOM! Confetti...




That commercial cracks me up


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

This day is dragging. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 28, 2014)

have so much to do at home today...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd go for it being friday.

It's almost 5!


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 28, 2014)

I picked up the basketball hoop with my buddy yesterday. We managed to fit it in the cab, but it was still loose so I sat on the bed with it for 4 miles to get the thing to my house. Last time I did that was in 1997 in Peru when we drove for an hour to go to the beach.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

pick ups should be equipped with tie-downs and bungees... by the owner of course


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

&lt;cricket, cricket&gt;


----------



## csb (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm glad I go on the road tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

afternoon coffee


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

afternoon whiskey


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

almost lunch. time to squat.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

On Mike's front yard?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

I swear


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

akwooly said:


> almost lunch. time to squat.





Dexman PE said:


> On Mike's front yard?


this wood explain a lot



knight1fox3 said:


> afternoon whiskey


KF FTW


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

_"You've been pinching loafs on the lawn?! Man I play croquet out there!!"_


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

afternoon delight


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

I would be delighted if the afternoon were over.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sleepy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

One more meeting


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

one more post


----------



## csb (Jul 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> _"You've been pinching loafs on the lawn?! Man I play croquet out there!!"_




That's one of my favorite movie quotes!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > _"You've been pinching loafs on the lawn?! Man I play croquet out there!!"_
> ...


Excellent movie. Lots of good one-liners.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I just got screamed at by a contractor because a municipal engineer is asking that he regrade a slope within an infiltration basin from a 3:1 slope to a 5:1 as it was originally designed. The screaming was as a result of this being the third time that he has been asked to this. The first time was after he constructed a wall where one was never proposed in the first place and then even after we staked out the basin grades for him, he still screwed it up. Not to mention the first time he also didn't have adequate volume in the basin, yet it's my fault. He couldn't read a cut sheet and that's my fault.

I need a still [email protected] drink right now.

EDIT: I did my absolute best to refrain from laying into this guy and telling him how completely FUBAR his jobs are.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

^ how about a vodka tonic?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I was thinking a state regulator might be able to help you out. But fox's vodka wins.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL, FTW!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Vodka FTW. see ya'll in the tank


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Better start early, cause we all know that the contractors begin as soon as their feet hit the ground in the morning. It really does explain why they do some crazy as things.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL, atta boy Mike! I might even join you. Helluva monday....


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Gotta start sometime. It's after 5 on the east coast


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Gotta start sometime. It's after 5 on the east coast


you are correct.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep, that's correct. It's a funny hat.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

That my friends almost the bottom of my second screwdriver (light on oj and HEAVY on the vodka).


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

contractors don't read plans.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

or when they do, they'll always find something to complain about


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

Plans are more like guidelines anyways


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

This guy's complaint is that his copy of the plans were in his house that burned down. Really.!? Asshole


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

Jackass


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

dick


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

well geez NJ show a little compassion. His house burned down and the only set of plans in existence were in that house, what else was he supposed to do?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Now that's the excuse of the century!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

So glad my neighbor had a bobcat I could borrow yesterday.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

wooly, did you finish your project?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Where the hell is JR?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm fuck f hammered hso


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Finished phase 1, the sink hole. Now it's on to phase 2, new patio. Tonight is setting grade and tomorrow is the crushed ag placement. Sand and pavers won't be placed until Saturday.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2014)

AK- what are you making? I am too lazy to go back and read through...

&amp; why is this thread taking so fucking long? Why isnt Frazil helping?

................................


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

I am correcting deficient grading around my house. The back deck was a low point in my yard and a sink hole developed under it. I ripped off the deck, fixed the grades filled the sink hole and now instead of a wooden deck I'm installing a paver patio.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Make sure you check with mike on the correct grading. If you screw it up, it's his fault.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

NJ can you come stake the grades? My plans burned up at some dumbass contractors house.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2014)

cool.. where did you steal the excavator from? that had to be a huge help?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

There's plenty of places to pilfer one in Fairbanks


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

I had to rent the excavator but it was only $400 for the weekend plus they double booked the jd 35 so I got the bigger jd50 for the 35 rate. I would have spent days digging to the bottom of that hole the ex made quick work of that. I borrowed my neighbors skid steer and shuttled loads of fill from the front to the back of the house. 20 yards by wheel barrow would suck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Make sure you check with mike on the correct grading. If you screw it up, it's his fault.


Matt fuck you


akwooly said:


> NJ can you come stake the grades? My plans burned up at some dumbass contractors house.


Wooly fuck you harder


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

NJ I thought you needed some field time. don't worry, if you set the grades i'll install it correctly.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike, take a deep breath and calm the f*ck down.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

hammered mike is angry mike.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

No wonder he ends up on the couch so often!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Piss off. I'm playing candyland d


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Angry drunk


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

WOO, Candyland!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Tonight = fuck yeah


----------



## cement (Jul 28, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> AK- what are you making? I am too lazy to go back and read through...
> 
> &amp; why is this thread taking so fucking long? Why isnt Frazil helping?
> 
> ................................


Funny, I've never seen both of you online at the same time...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Way to go Mike! Better than monopoly


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Only cause #1"is requested it


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

nuttin wrong with some candyland with the kiddos


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Unless u hammrred


----------



## envirotex (Jul 28, 2014)

Tonight's weather--7:10, 98F. And the first day of football camp started at 6. Whoever invented the water cow is a genius...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

My daughter gets soo upset when she doesn't win at candy land. Chutes and ladders is worse especially If she is winning and then goes down a chute and gets behind everyone.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Drunk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> nuttin wrong with some candyland with the kiddos


Especially when you're drunk.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

head for the drunk tank there NJ, you'll be in good company if K1F3 kicks it up a notch or two


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

What's a water cow?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Got pics?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Pizza ocf


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Mmm pizza


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

prolly a water tank mounted to a trailer, what we'd likely call a water buffalo or water wagon in da banks


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I should make pizza this weekend


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Me too


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

now I want pizza. Will do that later this week, have left over roast for dinner tonight


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> prolly a water tank mounted to a trailer, what we'd likely call a water buffalo or water wagon in da banks


with a bunch of nipples attached?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Now I really do want pics


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

akwooly said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > prolly a water tank mounted to a trailer, what we'd likely call a water buffalo or water wagon in da banks
> ...


Sure, why not. Nipples for everyone



matt267 said:


> I should make pizza this weekend


You doing grilled pizza? Those turn out really well


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Never did try to grill pizza. I should try it.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Brick oven pizza. Actually mud oven pizza.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Now I really do want pics











matt267 said:


> Never did try to grill pizza. I should try it.


You should. It's really good!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

That cow does not look amused.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, that should get me through the night.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

It'll help

Edit - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Fuxk


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Now, that's not the proper acronym for the Alaskan Survey Meridians


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

What was that? You were slurring.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

NJ is having a good time


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

NJ is very entertaining when drunk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Drunk candyland = EPIC


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike had a bad day.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Will NJ make a real life candyland or chutes &amp; ladders?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Drunk anything=epic.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Growlers on the house


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Besides driving.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm filling my growlers at Silver Gulch on Friday night


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Ever stop at the 49th in Healy?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep, not too bad


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

They have a nice blonde there.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I win


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes you do


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Are you sleeping on the couch tonight?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I may stop at Healy during my drive North. Not sure yet if I'm taking the Parks up or not


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

It might be thee best option


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Trying to sober up now. Not easy


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

The couch or driving the parks?

Edit - NJ, you best delete a post to prevent the ban hammer from getting hurled your way


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

You'll get just one pass on a double post, if RG is ok with it.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

But does he really want to use that pass right now?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I tried. Fucking hard when hammered on tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Now I think Matt is drinking


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know. Maybe he'll get a time out.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

If I get banned so be it. Sorry RG.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Prolly, it's after 5 everywhere but here


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Now I think Matt is drinking


No, no drink for me tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Damn eskimos


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

who got banned the other day when RG was ready to throw the hammer around?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Misery lives company


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

^Exactly


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't know. I don't think it was anyone important.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Don't know. I don't think it was anyone important.


Guest_matt267


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Like I said, no one important


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

ah, gotcha


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

He's a dick


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Too bad RG didn't ban Guest_matt267 ip address.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Then you wouldn't be here


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Dick. I did create guest_matt267


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

I need a laundry chute


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Or a mattwaiter


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

akwooly said:


> I need a laundry chute


Isn't that what the kids are for?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Dick. I did create guest_matt267


I knew it was you.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

It was someone with a good sense of humor


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I didn't. Damn drunkness


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Right

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

blame the phone


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Blame the drunk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Fat fingers


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, gotta love auto complete


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 28, 2014)

Smh...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey dex, welcome to the party.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Geeze Dex, aren't you a ray of sunshine


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Are you drunk?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Nope, still gotta drive home...

Current counts (may be off a post or two for the top 4)

NJmike PE

326

blybrook PE

270

matt267

195

akwooly

140

engineergurl

120

Dexman PE

114

envirotex

113

knight1fox3

89

Ship Wreck PE

77

csb

72

Lumber Jim

64

Road Guy

46

snickerd3

28

Dark Knight

24

Supe

24

Porter_

12

MetsFan

11

cement

10

iwire

8

Ken 2.0

4

Flyer_PE

4

PeeWee

3

maryannette

2

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1

Wolverine

1

Master slacker

1


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it Friday


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

High dex


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Bly is slowly catching up to mike.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Bah, he's likely got it in the bag


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 28, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Bah, he's likely got it in the bag


His wife won't let him go to strip buffet


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, mike's half in the bag. What's your point?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Just that it's monday!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

It's almost Tuesday


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

then the weekend is here!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sure feels like a Friday in here...LMAO


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

We do what we can!

It's rainin pretty good right now, the building a 1/4 mile away is blurry


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Bad day that's all. Tomorrow is minday


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Who won candyland?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2014)

Surely I'm not judging anyone......and don't call me surely...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

#winning


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

NJ #1


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

5 O'clock 500


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

T minus nine minutes from quitting thyme for NJ


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

When I get home, I'm gonna punch yo m9mma right in da mout


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

WTF? where is everyone? Slackers


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Had to eat dinner. Family doesn't like it too much when there are phones at the table.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Same here


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Drunkenness has worn down to a slight buzz now


----------



## akwooly (Jul 28, 2014)

Now time fo shave ice!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

"Never out of the fight."


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Time fer dinner n a naughty leprechaun


----------



## envirotex (Jul 28, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJnPg2_Y_UI


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

^ saw something yesterday about a new mad max movie in the near future

Edit - tex posted the kickass trailer


----------



## envirotex (Jul 28, 2014)

Water cow with multiple nipples


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

I never saw the first mad max


----------



## envirotex (Jul 28, 2014)

What? Go watch it, now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Lil late for now but maybe this weekend


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 28, 2014)

Nj; you really need to watch all of 'em! They r required, just like office space!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2014)

Where is everyone?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

In

Out

Gone


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2014)

Good night Springton!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

not top


----------



## Supe (Jul 29, 2014)

Matt's a bottom.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, some bottoms are really nice.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

not your's


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't like spam.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> not your's




How do you know?

Stop stalking me!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 29, 2014)

This parrot has expired.

It is no more.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

J/O contractor already called me this morning. told him I was permitted to talk to him on the boss' orders. I proceeded to hang up on him. It's the little things


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> I don't like spam.




Then you've come to the right place. There is nothing but quality in here.



NJmike PE said:


> J/O contractor already called me this morning. told him I was permitted to talk to him on the boss' orders. I proceeded to hang up on him. It's the little things




Nice.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 29, 2014)

Well played sir, well played.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

phone call #2 already came in went to the boss. gonna eavesdrop


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I never saw the first mad max


:blink:



envirotex said:


> What? Go watch it, now.


Fail. :facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> phone call #2 already came in went to the boss. gonna eavesdrop


epic fail. never once advocated on my behalf. I thought for sure an employer would want to keep his clients in check and let them know they cannot treat his employees that way. Oh well. Lesson learned.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2014)

Your boss is definitely not a leader.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2014)

morning


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Your boss is definitely not a leader.


Agreed. At my last job, my boss was an old navy sub engineer. It was great when our group was challenged and he jumped in to defend no matter what.

Sorry to hear you didn't get similar treatment NJ. Time to accelerate the job search?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2014)

NJ there's plenty of work up here!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Nj, you'll enjoy the scenery! Great place to relocate to.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > Your boss is definitely not a leader.
> ...


It's just one more reason to bail out in January.

EDIT: I did call my boss out on it. sarcastically, I said "thanks for telling him never to talk to you employees like that". To which he replied that he didn't and I said "I know" and walked out of his office.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

If not sooner!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 29, 2014)

grrrr....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> grrrr....


As in....they're grrrrreat!?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 29, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > grrrr....
> ...




that was the first laugh of the day- thanks kf...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2014)

it has been forever since i had frosted flakes.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2014)

same here. bought fruit loops for the first time in a LONG time because minisnick had them on vacation and loved them and asked if that could be the next cereal we bought at the store.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 29, 2014)

cereal has always been a staple in our house... my husband can eat a box every two days


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Last time I had frosted flakes was a week before Vegas. It was either the flakes or some moldy fruit at the continental breakfast.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

envirotex said:


> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJnPg2_Y_UI


I see so many potential upgrades to Bee in this...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

When can't you find a reason to upgrade Bee?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> When can't you find a reason to upgrade Bee?


When I balance the checkbook. Or make a comment to Mrs Dex about doing something.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> cereal has always been a staple in our house... my husband can eat a box every two days


Same here. Though my cereal choices have changed considerably thanks to T. Horton.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > When can't you find a reason to upgrade Bee?
> ...


Bah, window dressings


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > cereal has always been a staple in our house... my husband can eat a box every two days
> ...


My first thought was, why does Dr Seus' Horton have an impact on your house. Your baby isn't that old yet...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 29, 2014)

also teach your kid to pour their own cereal as soon as they are old enough to get out of bed and wake you up on Satruday mornings....


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

They can enjoy cereal dry. Who needs milk


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

use the powdered milk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> also teach your kid to pour their own cereal as soon as they are old enough to get out of bed and wake you up on Satruday mornings....


This. Saturday mornings are so much less stressful now.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 29, 2014)

if your happy and you know it, sing along


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

But the cleanup can be a bear!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

meh


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

Just moving it along.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

and then some


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2014)

get some


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

BACON!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

HOOKERS &amp; BLOW


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> But the cleanup can be a bear!


just buy a dog, or a bear, and they'll clean up for you.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, but there's additional cleanup to be done from their cleanup. Just ask NJ about his recent present


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Just use a hose.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Yeah, but there's additional cleanup to be done from their cleanup. Just ask NJ about his recent present


BEAR SHIT


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but there's additional cleanup to be done from their cleanup. Just ask NJ about his recent present
> ...


You know you love it. Else you wouldn't have posted about it on LinkedIn

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

It wasn't bear crap. It looked more like Mrs NJ emptied the carpet steam cleaner tank...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

You got pictures? I just saw a description.

Damnit, that woulda made it easier to identify


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

careful what you ask for...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2014)

finally decent weather!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

meanwhile, in NJ:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> also teach your kid to pour their own cereal as soon as they are old enough to get out of bed and wake you up on Satruday mornings....


on the rare occassion minisnick wakes up before we do, he sits on his bed playing or reading until he hears one of us get up.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> meanwhile, in NJ:


"Don't put it out with your boots Ted!"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Was just out for lunch with co-workers. One of my colleagues said his brother lives in Fairbanks. I asked what he did there and he said he's basically drunk all the time. LMAO!! FTW!!!

Too [email protected] cold for anything else. Ha ha.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2014)

Very true!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

No motivation today. So tired.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

still feeling hung over myself


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I'm dealing with a contractor about as smart as the one NJ is dealing with. Keeps trying to get around doing what the drawings require him to do.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Tell him to leave said drawings in his house for the day in case it burns down.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

It wouldn't help! Got a brit tryin to build to US codes; new to the position and doesn't like the responses to his questions.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Tell him to leave said drawings in his house for the day in case it burns down.


phenomenal


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't look at me.

&lt;hides gas can &amp; matches behind back&gt;


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## akwooly (Jul 29, 2014)

Two years of hard work and I sealed the plan set today only to find out that the project construction funds have been reallocated to other projects. On to the next project!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

just start stampin'


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 29, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Two years of hard work and I sealed the plan set today only to find out that the project construction funds have been reallocated to other projects. On to the next project!




That's the perfect project! As long as you got paid for it, it's all good.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > Two years of hard work and I sealed the plan set today only to find out that the project construction funds have been reallocated to other projects. On to the next project!
> ...


It's the gift that keeps on giving Clark.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

^^LOL

Jelly of the month club?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Great scene.

Almost as good as "Shitters full"


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

where do you think your gonna put a tree that big


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out on this fun, old-fashioned family Christmas. No, no. We're all in this together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm holiday emergency here. We're gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Christmas since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny fucking Kaye. And when Santa squeezes his fat white ass down that chimney tonight, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of assholes this side of the nuthouse.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

^ my favorite Christmas time movie.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

It ain't christmas without that movie (&amp; Rudolph of course)


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

and rum


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

You'll shoot your eye out kid


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 29, 2014)

^ that's another good one.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

is the day over yet?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

I need it to be over. I've been dragging ass all day


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Thats what happens when u try to drink the problem away and that doesn't work properly


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

You got that right


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 29, 2014)

Yawn... cotton candy dreams everyone!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> where do you think your gonna put a tree that big


Bend over and I'll show ya!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

Been feeling dizzy for the last few hours. It really sucks because I haven't even had a drink...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 29, 2014)

Could be worse


----------



## envirotex (Jul 29, 2014)

yes. it could be worse.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

That pup doesn't look too happy; but he's got some slick wheels!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Good night super special 5k


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Peace out


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Mike, are you ever sleeping at 0330?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I wasn't thrilled about it myself


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

that sucks...

Is that why you're so cranky? 

I'm just bustin' I know you've had a shitty week.

You're half way to Friday though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

matt267 said:


> that sucks...
> 
> Is that why you're so cranky?
> 
> ...


no worries. they come in waves. today's a new day.

Never out of the fight


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

nice touch at the bottom

Matt's a dick


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

You always have to read the fine print.

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Always read the fine print!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2014)

hate that feeling when you have to sneeze and you can't!!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I hate sneezing and farting at the same time


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

And another


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

The kid on the left forgot where he was.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks like coast guard, that's why he is smiling.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

he's likely proud to be part of the coast guard family.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Post


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Gotta love the 1911


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2014)

It was only fitting.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Another lovely day.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lunch time yet?

It's national cheesecake day...

Who decides what food day it is?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2014)

I am going to go for a walk now... I need to remove myself from the office...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Lunch time yet?
> 
> It's national cheesecake day...
> 
> Who decides what food day it is?


stonecutters


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I am going to go for a walk now... I need to remove myself from the office...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

mmm, cheesecake


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gross food combinations.....GO! I'll start.

Oysters and raisins....


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2014)

shrimp and grits


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Corn and red velvet cake


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2014)

scotch and ramen


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

bologna &amp; ketchup


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

wendy's


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

toxic hell


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2014)

Orange Juice and toothpaste


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

sardines and anything


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2014)

I once made a bologna, lettuce,tomato, pb and j concoction and ate it


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Some people don't like liver &amp; onions too


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

the fools!


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Some people don't like liver &amp; onions too




I used to like cold liver leftovers but never ate the onions and never could eat it warm


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

McD's


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I once made a bologna, lettuce,tomato, pb and j concoction and ate it


I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I've enjoyed PB, honey &amp; banana sandwiches in the past. Those usually got strange looks from people


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> McD's




Which is probably liver and onions but just labeled as a Big Mac...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

one more


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2014)

wish the rest of the fam liked chili.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

Chili, fritos and cheese is the best!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> wish the rest of the fam liked chili.


agreed. my wife very much dislikes when I make firehouse chili. So I usually make enough to last a month during the winter


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2014)

velveeta came out with a cheesy chili mac mircrowave lunch that was actually really good.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > wish the rest of the fam liked chili.
> ...


I'm a wuss when it comes to spicy/hot chili. I think it's my upper mid-western upbringing... Slightly hotter than ketchup is my ideal range.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

another nasty food IMHO - velveeta


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2014)

Only velveeta I can eat are the shells &amp; cheese packs. 100x better than the powdered mac &amp; cheese mixes.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

velveeta and blueberry pie


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Only velveeta I can eat are the shells &amp; cheese packs. *100x better than the powdered mac &amp; cheese mixes.*


this


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

matt267 said:


> velveeta and blueberry pie


together?


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 30, 2014)

The PM on one of my jobs goes to an on-site meeting and doesn't take a set of drawings with him. So now he's calling me every hour to ask what the dimensions are on the print. What a waste of time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> The PM on one of my jobs goes to an on-site meeting and doesn't take a set of drawings with him. So now he's calling me every hour to ask what the dimensions are on the print. What a waste of time.


sounds like the dipshit contractor I've been dealing with


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > velveeta and blueberry pie
> ...


together would be gross.

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Thread is making me hungry.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...




hmmm... I eat cheese with pie so I could see me doing this drunk...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Cheddar and Apple Pie are made to go together!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

Why not just plain old apple pie?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with just apple pie, or ala' mode with some good ice cream


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > The PM on one of my jobs goes to an on-site meeting and doesn't take a set of drawings with him. So now he's calling me every hour to ask what the dimensions are on the print. What a waste of time.
> ...




Ha, yeah, but he didn't leave his drawings in his burning house.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> There's nothing wrong with just apple pie, or ala' mode with some good ice cream




&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCAOKR1jpp0


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 30, 2014)

I used to pour cherry kool-aid in my white rice when I was little and eat it like soup.

Or how about white rice with fried egg and ketchup? I actually still like this one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > wish the rest of the fam liked chili.
> ...


What the what? :huh:



snickerd3 said:


> velveeta came out with a cheesy chili mac mircrowave lunch that was actually really good.


Velveeta should never be consumed by humans.



blybrook PE said:


> another nasty food IMHO - velveeta


lusone:


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> I used to pour cherry kool-aid in my white rice when I was little and eat it like soup.
> 
> Or how about white rice with fried egg and ketchup?  I actually still like this one.


one of my favs is white rice, hot dogs or spam, egg and ketchup.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

time for leftover pot roast


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Moose jerky. Little too much smoke.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I didn't end up making jerky the other week; now I'm kicking myself about it since it's a great snack for road trips.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2014)

velveeta is a once a yr thing for me.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 30, 2014)

quick post.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 30, 2014)

akwooly said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > I used to pour cherry kool-aid in my white rice when I was little and eat it like soup.
> ...


I'm going to have to try this one.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

it's a decent mix. I usually have something like it when camping


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Made some jerky last weekend in between workin on the sink holes. Needed to make some to take dip netting tomorrow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 30, 2014)

so if I got here a half hr early...thinking I am going to leave a half hr early


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

^ That usually works well for all parties; providing you can miss traffic


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

donate your time to the company. they will appreciate the extra time you work.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

and another


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Quitting Time


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2014)

I haven't had jerkey in ages. Need to take a trip to the Beef Jerkey Warehouse.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2014)

Jerky is expensive. I really need to find my old dehydrator...


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Jerky is expensive. I really need to find my old dehydrator...




No kidding. The 5 lbs bag ends up costing nearly $70, but their smoked honey BBQ jerky is to die for. I may have blown through an entire bag in a single weekend before. BJW also sells deep fried peanuts. You eat them shell and all. They have one that is peanut brittle/cracker jack style. You can pound a bag of those things before you even finish driving home.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 30, 2014)

Dex, have you seen Age of Extinction? Thoughts? I've enjoyed the movies so far, but wondering if I should skip this one and go see GotG this weekend instead.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Jerky is expensive. I really need to find my old dehydrator...




you can always make it in the oven set to 150* instead...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 30, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Dex, have you seen Age of Extinction? Thoughts? I've enjoyed the movies so far, but wondering if I should skip this one and go see GotG this weekend instead.


I saw it at a drive-in. I liked it, but was disappointed with the limited use of the dynobots. There were a couple other disappointments, but I cant talk about it without giving away spoilers.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 30, 2014)

^That's too bad... I might just wait for the blu-ray then and go see GotG instead.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

is it Friday yet?


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

it's my Friday.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2014)

Okay I am suspending the rules until Friday at lunch Eastern standard time....


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

what? i am going to be in a canyon with no reception for the next three days!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess you have the night?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

No rules??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Where is everyone??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Where is everyone??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Top^^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

More spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Can spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I can taste the fresh buffet!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe the buffet is not so fresh??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe the buffet is not so fresh??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe the buffet is not so fresh??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe the buffet is not so fresh??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe the buffet is not so fresh??


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Will sneak some in!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2014)

It's probably fresher than the pussy........cat


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

cat


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Okay I am suspending the rules until Friday at lunch Eastern standard time....


I'm quoting this so it remains effective.

Even though a MOD / Admin can change it at will


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

time to blow this thing up


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

ship wreck


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

new yokos on the toyo


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

new yokos on the toyo


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

new yokos on the toyo

edit: top no llama


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

^nice top


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I know that Mike will catch up and really spam the hell outta this tonight


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

123


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

456


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

789


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

new yokos on the toyo


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

mike is king


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Okay I am suspending the rules until Friday at lunch Eastern standard time....


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

new yokos on the toyo


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

He's the spam hammer


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

paddin post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

paddin post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

paddin post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

akwooly said:


> paddin post


hell yeah


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

post paddin


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > paddin post
> ...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > akwooly said:
> ...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

post paddin


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

post paddin


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

post paddin


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

post paddin


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

time to punch out for a bit....


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Have a good trip to Chitna!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

If I wasn't goin to Fbx this weekend, I mighta ended up there


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

hookers, BACON &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

blybrook PE

376

NJmike PE

369

matt267

223

akwooly

192

Dexman PE

131

engineergurl

130

envirotex

117

Ship Wreck PE

109

knight1fox3

105

Lumber Jim

73

csb

72

Road Guy

53

snickerd3

37

Supe

27

Dark Knight

24

MetsFan

18

Porter_

12

cement

10

iwire

8

Ken 2.0

4

Wolverine

4

Flyer_PE

4

PeeWee

3

maryannette

2

Master slacker

1

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Hooters here I come


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

few more posts before I get left in the dust


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Eh RG! Welcome to the party


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

and another


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok one more


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

and RG checks out.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

another 20 posts and I'm done for a while


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

setup


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

spam

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

and another. Done for a while


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe the buffet is not so fresh??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe the buffet is not so fresh??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Alone again


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Spam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Candy works at buffet


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2014)

wait rules? we don't need no stinking rules...


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Ship wreck


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Matt and NJ are missing the spam. Classic


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nailed it!!

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, guys r missin out on da fun


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry had to eat dinner and shit..;/&amp;/&amp/$/&amp;/&amp;/@@/!.!$!/!/


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 30, 2014)

how much does the mid-week spa package cost at the Palazzo in vegas... why can't they put prices on these websites?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 30, 2014)

If you have to ask you can't afford it! 

The spa package at our hotel was like $399... I don't recall what it entailed just the sticker.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

What freaking night. Only me I swear. We took the kids for a little forced family fun at a family night out event. As we were leaving, I go to start up the car and it don't. Nothing at all. Turned out the battery terminal corroded completely in half. I was able to hold the two ends together while Mrs NJ turned the key. We made to the local auto parts store just before they closed and bought a replacement.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Ban him


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Rules have been suspended temporarily


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Rules have been suspended temporarily


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Matt and NJ are missing the spam.  Classic


Stranded on the side of the road with a screaming baby and the rules get pulled?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Bull shit


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Go back a couple pages


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Haha


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Nobody formally informed me


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the car.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I thought we were all a dysfunction family here


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Not fun to be stranded with the kids


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I fixed it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm a PE


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I thought we were all a dysfunction family here


We are.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

McGuyver style


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I fixed it


Duct tape?


NJmike PE said:


> I'm a PE


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Just do it


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Just do it


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Just do it


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Just do it


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Just do it


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Just do it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Made Mrs NJ sit inside the engine compartment and hold the broken piece on the battery stud while I drove.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Time for bed. You need to get first place back.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

This ain't Nike it's Mike


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Made Mrs NJ sit inside the engine compartment and hold the broken piece on the battery stud while I drove.


Haha


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Nah, they can have it. I'm just here for the view


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Made Mrs NJ sit inside the engine compartment and hold the broken piece on the battery stud while I drove.
> ...


Another night on the couch


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> This ain't Nike it's Mike


Right. Something about never surrendering


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh well


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Never out of the fight


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't stay up to late


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't stay up to late


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Thyme for bed


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't stay up to late


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't stay up to late


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't stay up to late

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Can't. Gotta be at work by 7.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Dame deadlines


----------



## akwooly (Jul 30, 2014)

Stay up till 7


----------



## envirotex (Jul 30, 2014)

in for one


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Or a dozen


----------



## envirotex (Jul 30, 2014)

nah...i have to get up early tomorrow, too.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Bah, theres no rules, spam away


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 30, 2014)

Off to change the oil in the truck


----------



## akwooly (Jul 31, 2014)

How come I can't find any of my gear?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Cause yer kids hid it while playing with the neighbor boy


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Oil + filter &amp; fuel filter changed. Also grabbed the cabin air filter while I was at it. Not that this one was required; figured what the hell.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Fuel filter slightly overdue


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

And another


----------



## akwooly (Jul 31, 2014)

I thinking you are right Bly.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 31, 2014)

Atleast I have my knives and net.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 31, 2014)

Everything else is just for comfort.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Those r the most important; followed closely by da cooler, ice n tent


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Truck is 1/2 loaded fer the trip. Will refill the rear tank in da mornin enroute to work. Looks like I'm gonna take Friday off instead of a partial day


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Can leave earlier to get to fbx sooner n hopefully scare my realtor


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Cause he ain't returning calls or emails. Time to go knocking on his door


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

It worked last time. Am sick of the excuses


----------



## akwooly (Jul 31, 2014)

Buddy has his tent. I'm too old to sleep in my truck anymore. Got my cooler and getting ice in the morning. Ice in chitina is $$$$$.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

5 am spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning stuff


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Another day


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Nothing important


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just testing the plumbing


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Thinking I might need a new car battery


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

It's been pretty corroded for a while


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Need a side mount battery


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Not a top mount


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Not enough to slack in the wires to really get the terminal onto the battery


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost thyme to get ready for work


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Gotta be in at 0700


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Fine


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ignore me


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Get that new battery before winter!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Prolly by September


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

It's two cold to be stranded in winter


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I need coffee


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Batteries don't like cold either


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn it I don't have the extra $100 for a friggin battery


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Coffee good


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe I could become a male stripper parttime


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

At least batteries is a diy job


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Fat magic mike


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Maybe I could become a male stripper parttime


uke:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, but gonna get it from sears this thyme


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

ToP

EDIT: not top


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just go down to the rest stop off 95

Top for real

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

You know place well I presume


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Tell the kids to pick up a paper root two


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Staying away from Walmart batteries


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

No more free lunch in the Mike house hold


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

About thyme they carried there own wait


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Staying away from Walmart batteries


Agreed. Buy a good one to last you.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

You could always rent out your couch


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like a shitty weather weekend


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I see fox is trying to help me out with that in another thread


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I hope the rules are still suspend


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I read until Friday


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I see fox is trying to help me out with that in another thread


I saw that. I'm not sure if the op understands you guys were joking


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

We'll be gone by lunch otherwise.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Prolly not. Trying to decide how to proceed


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Nah, I've got a pretty big deadline by next Friday


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Prolly not. Trying to decide how to proceed


If could take a few directions


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Too big sight plan drawing sets at 100%


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Plans for improvements to Unilever NAHQ


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't let them burn


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Got hit with accelerated schedule yesterday


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Got hit with accelerated schedule yesterday


You should ask for raise to get it done


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Prolly gonna put in 50 hrs this week and 60 next


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should get ready for work now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Got hit with accelerated schedule yesterday
> ...


I did tell em that I expect to get paid for all this ot


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Enjoy you Shitty ass long day


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Later dude


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Same. Spam it up for me


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

OT sounds like new battery!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Spam hammer out


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

See ya


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

12


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

11


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

10


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

9


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

8


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

7


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

6


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

5


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

4


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

3


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

2


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

1


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Tie breaker


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Gonna hang here for another 15 minutes


----------



## roscodog05 (Jul 31, 2014)

What's this?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

St00pid dog


----------



## roscodog05 (Jul 31, 2014)

That's not gneiss


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## roscodog05 (Jul 31, 2014)

So when did this thread start? I haven't been online in a while.

EDIT: yes

Top

My first ever top

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning post


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Yo SW


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Today is Friday!!

For me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Today is Friday!!

For me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought you were doing hard time??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I meant overtime


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I heard of this OT animal years ago but I thought the goberment outlawed it??


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

back to the grindstone


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

that's the sound of the man...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Friday


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

You silly shipwreck, it's not Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

School starts soon


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I think we should start summer homework next week.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

cliff notes


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

when is the exam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm planning on the April 2015 PE exam, although I'm not feeling too good about it right now.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

For my daughters first day of second grade, they sent home a summer packet that we need to start and finish.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> You silly shipwreck, it's not Friday.


I am off tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > You silly shipwreck, it's not Friday.
> ...


:banhim:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

The class I'm taking with PPI assigns homework from Six-minute Solutions. I'm finding these problems to be rather difficult. I'm having trouble finding the formulas in my references. I wish PPI assigned howework from the Water Resources Depth manual and did problems from SMS during class.

I am starting to build my index and notes for the exam though. I'm hoping that as I get more organized, I'll get more efficient at solving problems.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


i second this


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> The class I'm taking with PPI assigns homework from Six-minute Solutions. I'm finding these problems to be rather difficult. I'm having trouble finding the formulas in my references. I wish PPI assigned howework from the Water Resources Depth manual and did problems from SMS during class.
> 
> I am starting to build my index and notes for the exam though. I'm hoping that as I get more organized, I'll get more efficient at solving problems.


agreed. I found SMS to be excessive when it came to the exam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice PE questions


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Studying is fun fun


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

thyme for a beer


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

wear's my desk flask?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Almost lunch time


wear are you goin four lunch


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets do some practice PE questions








NJmike PE said:


> thyme for a beer




Hmmm, let's see. Which shall we do? PE problems or beer?

I say beer first then PE problems.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

What the hell do you guys care, you don't ever have to do PE practice problems again!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

slackers


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

talking about slackers. Where has Master Slacker been? I haven't seen him post in the NSFW thread in a while. Maybe his ISP banned him from the internet.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

:dunno:


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2014)

11:30 doctors appt. today. Lets get rid of this chest infection.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

A chest infection is better than a yeast infection.


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2014)

What if its a yeast infection in your chest?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lets do some practice PE questions
> ...


you could calculate the drain time for beer to exit a can/bottle


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

He WAS the TOR user


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...




Now we're talkin'. This will have to be determined with real world data and several trial runs.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Supe said:


> What if its a yeast infection in your chest?


then you'll have some explaining to do.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn TOR hackers.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


we can run a lab. prepare the experimental values and then run the experiment to compare the empirical values with the theo values. Might need to head out to milwaukee by KF for a proper lab site.


----------



## cement (Jul 31, 2014)

who opened the can of spam?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Almost lunch time
> ...


We are goi g to Hooters and then a quick stop at Harbor Freight to look at some Cheap tools.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

cement said:


> who opened the can of spam?




http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23838&amp;page=40#entry7211700


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2014)

My dog is sleep barking/running.


----------



## cement (Jul 31, 2014)

&lt;-- puts down the banhammer


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

cement said:


> who opened the can of spam?


----------



## cement (Jul 31, 2014)

the image button asks for a url, then when I try to post I get a permission message. wtf?


----------



## cement (Jul 31, 2014)

oh crap, now I get a lesson from KF


----------



## cement (Jul 31, 2014)

I think my kitchen computer needs a colon cleanse


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 31, 2014)

morning


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

morning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

^ban hammer!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2014)

howdy


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

doody


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2014)

Who does number 2 work for?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## akwooly (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> The class I'm taking with PPI assigns homework from Six-minute Solutions. I'm finding these problems to be rather difficult. I'm having trouble finding the formulas in my references. I wish PPI assigned howework from the Water Resources Depth manual and did problems from SMS during class.
> 
> I am starting to build my index and notes for the exam though. I'm hoping that as I get more organized, I'll get more efficient at solving problems.


 six minute solutions problems were way harder than any exam questions


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2014)

Taco Bell breakfast was perhaps not the best choice.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

akwooly said:


> six minute solutions problems were way harder than any exam questions




^ I hope so


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > six minute solutions problems were way harder than any exam questions
> ...


Me too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets start a study group


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets start a study group


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets start a study group


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets start a study group


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets start a study group


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets start a study group


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets start a study group


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

What shall we study??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Is mike working again?


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2014)

The female anatomy.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets start a study group


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That sounds like a plan


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Supe said:


> The female anatomy.


We might need a couple of female volunteers


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

works for me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > The female anatomy.
> ...


... for science.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

All in the name of Science


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is mike working again?


yessir


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Not fer long with all his spamming


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Who is joining the study group


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

nah, deadlines to work towards today


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who is joining the study group


depends on the test subjects.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

hookers bacon and blow


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> hookers bacon and blow


in


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Of course


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

EArly lunch


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2014)

when lunch time gets here it will be subway...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe firehouse or chickafil


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 31, 2014)

this week has not been healthy for me...but I'm going with a gluten packed jimmy johns sub for lunch because

1- they can deliver and I am sitting here waiting for people that were supposed to be here already

2-I have only had 1 1/2 cups of grapes today so far and I need sustenance

3- I already have heartburn, might as well enjoy something with out regard to if it will give me indigestion

4- did I mention they deliver it to me?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Or breakfast


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

what the big deal about gluten?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Supe said:


> Taco Bell breakfast was perhaps not the best choice.


I believe we covered this already. Humans should not consume Velveeta or Taco Bell. EVER. 



engineergurl said:


> this week has not been healthy for me...but I'm going with a gluten packed jimmy johns sub for lunch because
> 
> 1- they can deliver and I am sitting here waiting for people that were supposed to be here already
> 
> ...


So I know I'm instructing the instructor here, but you know when doing a high end exercise program that you MUST fuel up, right? If you don't (I learned the hard way) you end up doing more harm than good and start working away from your fitness goals. Just sayin'. 

I for one am quite familiar with being short on time. So if no time to make anything, grab a can of planters mixed nuts (low sodium) and some granola and make snack bags to go. You'd be surprised how much a protein boost will help you stay focused and keep you from "crashing".


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE 455

blybrook PE 438

matt267 299

akwooly 201

Ship Wreck PE 190

engineergurl 134

Dexman PE 131

envirotex 119

knight1fox3 109

Lumber Jim 77

csb 72

Road Guy 56

snickerd3 39

Supe 32

Dark Knight 24

MetsFan 18

cement 15

Porter_ 12

iwire 8

Flyer_PE 4

Ken 2.0 4

Wolverine 4

roscodog05 3

PeeWee 3

maryannette 2

Master slacker 1

Guest_matt267 1

Dleg 1


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

So have the double posting restrictions been turned off?

If they have then I have my extra buttons on my mouse set to "copy" on the left and "paste" on the right...


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > The class I'm taking with PPI assigns homework from Six-minute Solutions. I'm finding these problems to be rather difficult. I'm having trouble finding the formulas in my references. I wish PPI assigned howework from the Water Resources Depth manual and did problems from SMS during class.
> ...




Which SMS? I thought the HVAC version was pretty spot on with the exam.


----------



## MetsFan (Jul 31, 2014)

I was supposed to be off today, tomorrow,and next week, but my wife hasn't delivered yet. Could be another week and my head is not thinking about work.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> So have the double posting restrictions been turned off?
> 
> If they have then I have my extra buttons on my mouse set to "copy" on the left and "paste" on the right...


They have been off for days


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Almost lunch time


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

things are starting to really move around here. This thing will get finished off in no time


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


SMS for Civil/Water


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snipe


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snipe


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly half way there


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snipe


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snipe

:bananalama:


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

HALF WAY


----------



## PeeWee (Jul 31, 2014)

It's all downhill from here, hehe


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

stuff to day


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snipe


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snipe


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snipe


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snipe


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

snipe

:bananalama:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

no one even cares.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

you're right, I don't..


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

no one will read it anyway...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

damn, you're on a roll.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 31, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Taco Bell breakfast was perhaps not the best choice.
> ...




lol- how often have you ever heard me say i missed breakfast? this a freaky rare occasion... and I had food available... it just sat on my desk as I ran around ... I can't wait until this weekend when I will have time to get a new blender


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

keep things going


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

here is another.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

good quality


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

not all spam is bad


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

like bacon spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

mmmmm


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

here's a thought


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

ouch that hurt


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

another


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

couple more


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

few more


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

another


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

^ top


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

not original


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

got distracted and had to do some engineering....


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

got distracted and had to do some engineering....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

more useless thoughts.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

got distracted and had to do some engineering....


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

got distracted and had to do some engineering....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

boo work


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

back to work.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

now I feel cheap with all the multi-posts.

Oh well...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

back to work...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

in

lunch

out


----------



## envirotex (Jul 31, 2014)

who turned off the rules?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2014)

many pages back the rules were suspended


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

They're suspended till noon eastern friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lunch is over


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lunch is over


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lunch is over


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lunch is over


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lunch is over


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lunch is over


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lunch is over


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just gettin to the office


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Just gettin to the office


half day?


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 31, 2014)

post toasties as everyone here comes back from lunch and the fan starts blowing it again...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

of course. Specially with driving north in the morning.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

gotta have fun somehow


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

lunch is over already?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

need to find lunch some where...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

head down. keep working


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

OT is fun?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Only if its more than double time pay


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just a few more while the revit model loads


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just a few more while the revit model loads


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just a few more while the revit model loads


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just a few more while the revit model loads


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just a few more while the revit model loads


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just a few more while the revit model loads


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Just a few more while the revit model loads


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Snipe

Edit - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

And now its loaded. Time to get actual dimensions pulled


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Okay I am suspending the rules until Friday at lunch Eastern standard time....


Just bringing this back around. From page 40 for those that don't want to go searching for it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Snipe Edit - TOP :bananalama:


you can't self snipe, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Besides, Lumber Jim doesn't care.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > Snipe Edit - TOP :bananalama:
> ...


When yer the only one in here, sure you can


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I see 4 people in here (including myself) &amp; agreed, no one cares


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

^^ lies


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 31, 2014)

just when I thought I could go hide, I realized I have a conference call


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

a few more posts and I'm tied with NJ again


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

other one was lies not that one


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> just when I thought I could go hide, I realized I have a conference call


Gotta have the conference all bingo game going


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 31, 2014)

the I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Matt, you should be outspamming everyone


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> the what?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Matt, you should be outspamming everyone




No, I shouldn't be spamming at all, I should be studying during non work hours.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

that's only one version


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

spamming brings an end to the thread, then you can get back to the necessary studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

After the PE, are u going for a ham ticket upgrade?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I like your logic


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> After the PE, are u going for a ham ticket upgrade?


I'm already an extra.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Member name

Posts

blybrook PE

462

NJmike PE

458

matt267

335

Lumber Jim

222

Ship Wreck PE

210

akwooly

201

engineergurl

138

Dexman PE

131

envirotex

120

knight1fox3

110

csb

72

Road Guy

56

snickerd3

40

PeeWee

33

Supe

32

Dark Knight

24

MetsFan

20

cement

15

Porter_

12

iwire

8

Ken 2.0

4

Wolverine

4

Flyer_PE

4

roscodog05

3

maryannette

2

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1

Master slacker

1

Dethroned!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

damn it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

thy're goes work gettin in the weigh


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.lifesize.com/bingo/ is the full website for conference call bingo; play as you go


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

grammar is phun


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > After the PE, are u going for a ham ticket upgrade?
> ...


Gotcha, thought I had read previously you had a General


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

and bingo was his name-o


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

thyme to prepare a lighting plan


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Sry NJ; but I had to get a few in here while I can. Being gone all weekend is gonna cut into the spam time significantly


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

craziness


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 31, 2014)

hmmm interesting...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

and since the rules are suspended until tomorrow noon, I'd like to hit 16k before then


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Sry NJ; but I had to get a few in here while I can. Being gone all weekend is gonna cut into the spam time significantly


it's all good doode. I'm not really trying two win


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I've played this bingo a few times in the past, can be pretty funny


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

just having phun


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


After the PE, I might actually build the radio kit I bought a few years back and use my Extra privileges.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Nah, you can win for all I care. Not like I'm gonna have a restaurant nearby that'll equal the prize


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

see now that is my goal two. 17k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


SWEET! what one?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Matt will go off and spam tonight for the lead


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

a few mohr and back two work


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

prolly working all weekend


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

now to get there before the rules are reinstated or the thread closes


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

the spam can only really occur till noon tmrw


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

hear til 1800 at least today, maybe mohr


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > After the PE, I might actually build the radio kit I bought a few years back and use my Extra privileges.
> ...


I bought a 20m transceiver from Oak Hills Research. http://ohr.com/ohr100a.htm


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

eastern


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

so that's 8am local for me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

hey look. matt's showing as being online


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


NICE QRP rig.

I have the 706MKII in the truck with an outbacker stealth plus and a Alinco DX-70TH at the house on a G5RV

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Matt's posted a few times in here, he's not staying anonymous


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I usually keep the 6m whip on the truck instead of the outbacker


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> hey look. matt's showing as being online


Yeah, I'm here. For some reason my login goes to anonymous and I have to log out then back in. I don't select "sign in as anonymous" either. I"m not sure why it does that.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I usually get logged out myself


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

won mohr


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone looking for a surveying job in WA?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

thyme to get outta here fer a while


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I have limited space for antennas on my property. So CW is good, and QRP should keep the signals out of my neighbors house.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

nj out


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I have limited space for antennas on my property. So CW is good, and QRP should keep the signals out of my neighbors house.


One can only hope. Stealth wires are really nice.

Few years back we built a 20m inverted Vee out of beer cans and duct tape for field day. Worked quite well


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

bly out fer a while


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I have limited space for antennas on my property. So CW is good, and QRP should keep the signals out of my neighbors house.
> ...


I'm sure the best part was drinking the beer.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 31, 2014)

blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

^ don't you mean: bacon bacon bacon bacon bacon?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

in

nothing important

out


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

workin it


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

and another while I'm here for a minute


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

EG, did you play the conference call bingo?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

^ Mornin


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2014)

allergies are kicking my arse today


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> EG, did you play the conference call bingo?




I just got done, I got bingo in less than 6 min, lol


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

mohr uselessness


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Time to go home post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Time to go home post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Time to go home post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Time to go home post


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 31, 2014)

bastard


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Already home


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice to live close to the office


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't believe I'm doing this spam shit again


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn ocd


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

computer slowing down


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

still here post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Procrastination spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

damn SSHD


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Shouldn't be here


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Shouldn't be here


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

I like my SSHD usually.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought sshd were fastest


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

restart AutoCAD post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Where's fox?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

they are, but I think my machine is reaching it's cap limit


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

He'll settle this


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

hacking my machine and slowing it down


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Time for new pc


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll be back later to finish this shit.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

the acad gremlins are hitting hard recently. Make sure you have the appropriate updates installed!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

won mohr


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

rebooting fixed everything


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly lunch time


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

need anutter 300 posts for 17k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

reboots usually help


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I need 114


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

to get to 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I can get there before leaving work today


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

its fairly easy


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

when the rules are gone


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

see, it goes quick. Not much thyme at all


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

need another 6 to get 1/10 of the count


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

5


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

or so


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

just a couple more


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

there, here's my 500th post in this thread.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

and still 102 away from 16k


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

15


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Member name

Posts

blybrook PE

501

NJmike PE

485

matt267

370

Lumber Jim

225

Ship Wreck PE

214

akwooly

201

engineergurl

141

Dexman PE

131

envirotex

120

knight1fox3

110

csb

72

Road Guy

56

snickerd3

43

PeeWee

33

Supe

32

Dark Knight

24

MetsFan

20

cement

15

Porter_

12

iwire

8

Flyer_PE

4

Ken 2.0

4

Wolverine

4

roscodog05

3

maryannette

2

Master slacker

1

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

14


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not bothering to clean it up like K1F3 does


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

An error occurred

This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

99 bottles of beer on the wall (or posts to go)


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

8


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

98


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

7


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

97


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

6


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

96


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

5


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

95

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

4


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

94


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

3


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

93


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

2


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

92


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

1


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

91


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

90


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats NJ


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

501 posts in the thread


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

cause I know yer putting up yer 500th post


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

same to you bly


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

or there abouts


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

well now everyone else can catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

ok, back to work


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

thanks


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

time to go heat up lunch


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

then come back and spam until I get to 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Prolly a good thing SAP has been AWOL to lock multi post counts or make them reverse


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> computer slowing down





matt267 said:


> Time for new pc


CAD runs great on a solid-state drive.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > computer slowing down
> ...


This is true!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I think the next laptop will get a solid state drive


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

it has to run cad well


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

setup


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I think the next laptop will get a solid state drive


they really are nice. writing files is slower but accessing and running software and files is quick


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > I think the next laptop will get a solid state drive
> ...


hmm, I'll be sure to look into it more when I'm hunting for laptops


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k

only 50 posts to go


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 16k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

nearly there


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

one more to go


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

working towards 6k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

here it is!

16,000 posts!

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

EDIT - TOP to boot!

:bananalama:


----------



## envirotex (Jul 31, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> no one will read it anyway...


maybe, maybe not, but maybe


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> here it is!
> 
> 16,000 posts!
> 
> ...


nice job bly


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

280 more for me


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats!!!

(your welcome for the top...  )


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > no one will read it anyway...
> ...


ruh- roh


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> (your welcome for the top...  )


it was timing. Woulda been posted earlier, but was having issues with the smilies!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

working toward 100k

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice work Bly.



blybrook PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


Not necessarily LJ. Depends on what SSD you get. The flagship variety are fast at both reading AND writing. Especially if you tweak them accordingly. IMO, they are seriously night and day difference as compared to the conventional magnetic style drives. Any time I upgrade someone's laptop with a SSD, they usually respond with, "Wow, what did you do?!" LOL

All PCs in my house are equipped with primary SSDs and secondary HDDs. I have regular HDDs in all my servers too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I've got an intel core i7 3.4 GHz processor

8 GB RAM

74 GB HD and 1.33 GB free

nothing is stored on the machine other than for software purposes


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

^Uh, there's your problem. Only 1.33 GB free will KILL your ACAD session in short order. Not enough temp storage space, it can eat through that in short order!

You need a HD upgrade, STAT!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

My next computer will likely be ssd


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> ^Uh, there's your problem. Only 1.33 GB free will KILL your ACAD session in short order. Not enough temp storage space, it can eat through that in short order!
> 
> You need a HD upgrade, STAT!


I know. they refuse to. I am continuously handcuffed around here


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^Uh, there's your problem. Only 1.33 GB free will KILL your ACAD session in short order. Not enough temp storage space, it can eat through that in short order!
> ...


Do your USB ports work?

If so, get a 32GB flash drive and reset ACAD &amp; Windows to utilize it as the temp storage location. You'll have a better work session; it's the best I can recommend without replacing the hard drive yourself (or adding one).


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > blybrook PE said:
> ...


good call. I'll have to give that a shot


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

My last office refused to get me a larger HD, so I added a removeable 1TB hard drive on a hot swap system. I reset a bunch of the parameters to utilize this added drive as the temp storage location. My machine became the main work horse and no longer had major lag issues in the department.

When I left, I took the drive with me and it's now in my computer at home. Works great!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should also note that my immediate supervisor was cool with it, he provided the hot swap system!

I did have to reset everything back when I left, but it was worth it to have a working machine...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Nice work Bly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may very well be correct. I was just relaying what our I.T. guy told me for loading a new engineering Laptop for one of my guys...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 31, 2014)

^ sorry son, but I have benchmarks to prove there is no may. It is correct. 



NJmike PE said:


> I've got an intel core i7 3.4 GHz processor
> 
> 8 GB RAM
> 
> ...


Well you've certainly got the horsepower under the hood. Indeed your bottleneck is the H/D. Bly's suggestion should certainly improve things for you.

And if you want to see what's eating up all the space, download and install WinDirStat. Awesome utility to use when you want to find out what's taking up H/D space. :thumbs:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> My last office refused to get me a larger HD, so I added a removeable 1TB hard drive on a hot swap system. I reset a bunch of the parameters to utilize this added drive as the temp storage location. My machine became the main work horse and no longer had major lag issues in the department.
> 
> When I left, I took the drive with me and it's now in my computer at home. Works great!


This is what I have except I don't have all of the temporary folders set yet. Everything else that I save is on the external. (I only have 5.3 GB left on the 120 GB SSHD)

The new laptops have twice what I have for storage.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jul 31, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ sorry son, but I have benchmarks to prove there is no may. It is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The response I received is therefore likely a result of me asking why it took so long to load the software I needed on the computer... I.T. :shakes head:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

This is the swap system I have. Works well.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

well its the closest I can find to what I have in short order; but it's really similar


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2014)

I have no F'n clue what you guys are talking about.....


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

^ That may be a blessing in it's own rights!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Sometimes its better to be left out in the cold; you'll likely be better at something else


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I have no F'n clue what you guys are talking about.....


neither do they.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Top^^^


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

can't let this go to waste


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets study our PE manuals!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets study our PE manuals!!


let's not but tell the wife we did.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets work some OT


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets work some OT


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Studying is fun. All the cool kids do it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets work some OT


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Studying is fun. All the cool kids do it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets work some OT


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets work some OT


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets work some OT


Let's not but tell the boss we did.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets work some OT


Let's not but tell the boss we did.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets work some OT


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets work some OT


Let's not but tell the boss we did.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets work some OT


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I wonder if mike is still at work.

:bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets work some OT


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike likes OT


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike likes OT


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike likes OT


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike likes OT


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should at least pretend to be productive.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike likes OT


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't get overtime, but I did get time and a half once.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

We had major flooding in the state and the Gov. shut the state down but I still had to work.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Mikes home now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Start studying Matty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

April is almost here


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

The exam won't pass itself


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Mikes home now


Now you can cook dinner and wash clothes


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Start study


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Mikes home now
> ...


You sound like my crazy wife


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Get to studying


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

How many posts you pick so far matt


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


What if she was among us??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

My daughter just told me she likes bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Lets do some practice test problems


Sure,

Here's one for you:

Something about a discharge of contaminated water to a drainage ditch and a shallow aquifer with velocity 172 cm/d and some other numbers. How much time before the drinking water well is contaminated?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Then she busted ass in my face


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> My daughter just told me she likes bacon


she's a keeper.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Then she told me that they smell great


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lets do some practice test problems
> ...


B


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Then she busted ass in my face


you must be so proud.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Lets do some practice test problems
> ...


Pick c


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Lets do some practice test problems


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...


Screw you, it is B.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...


wrong.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn she stinks


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Batt at 1%

Out


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I cheated anyway.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

My daughter Dutch ovened me


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Where is everyone

EDIT: TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Damn she stinks


:rofl:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

you must be feeding her too much bacon


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

She won't stop


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

or too much spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Tell her mom is calling


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Post


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

more posts


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

more posts


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Can't. Mom is nursing the baby. I'm stuck with her


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

more posts


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Wear is everyone


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Wear is everyone


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Wear is everyone


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Wear is everyone


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Wear is everyone


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Wear is everyone


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Can't. Mom is nursing the baby. I'm stuck with her


tell her you need to help mom for a minute :eyebrows:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

computer running slow tonight. I need a new computer.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

could be the router. I need a new one of those too.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

computers limping along.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

actually not too bad.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I hope to buy a new desktop someday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Fox hacked it


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

with a ssd in it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm using TOR, he'll never find me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

wait... nevermind


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Rhode Island ip address


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

so there is a big difference between Q=CiA and q=KiA


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Rhode Island ip address


routed through Iran.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

SW charged his battery.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm going to guess B on all the PE exam questions.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Batt at 8%


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

seems to have worked for SW


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

You will get 25%


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

B


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> You will get 25%


what's the cutoff score again?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I used some other letters


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

oh yeah, 1+failing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was too easy


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

A

B

A

C

A

D

A

B

A


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

A

B

A

C

A

D

A

B

A


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

A

B

A

C

A

D

A

B

A


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I think miniNJ gassed Mike to death.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

A B A B UP DOWN UP DOWN SELECT START


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I think miniNJ gassed Mike to death.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I think miniNJ gassed Mike to death.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> A B A B UP DOWN UP DOWN SELECT START


So that's how you beet Contra.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

instead of games, I waste my time on eb.com. Thanks RG.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I have no shame.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I have no shame.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I have no shame.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I have no shame.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I have no shame.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I have no shame.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I have no shame.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

I should stop.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

done for now

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

No when two say when


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was easy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was easy


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Watching Alaska The Final Frontier. I think I just saw Wooly


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Hahaha, my dog just got spayed by a skunk.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah that sux


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 31, 2014)

That was easy


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2014)

My dog rolled in a dead carp the other day and I almost had to put her down the smell was so bad....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Not sure where the dog is sleeping tonight


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

At least you can wash crap off.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2014)

Not crap.. Carp like the fish..... Not as bad as skunk but we hosed her off about 5 times and she still stunk.... There is a special shampoo i read u can get for skunk but probably have to get it online...

Hope u have. Garage


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Keep it up and this thread will be over with and there will be a NEW leader:

blybrook PE

612

matt267

561

NJmike PE

540

Lumber Jim

377

Ship Wreck PE

281

akwooly

201

engineergurl

141

Dexman PE

131

envirotex

121

knight1fox3

113

csb

72

Road Guy

59

snickerd3

43

PeeWee

33

Supe

32

Dark Knight

24

MetsFan

20

cement

15

Porter_

12

iwire

8

Ken 2.0

4

Wolverine

4

Flyer_PE

4

roscodog05

3

maryannette

2

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1

Master slacker

1


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, carp, not crap. Yeah, we have spray for skunk odors. He's outside drying off now.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I miss the smell of skunks


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

stinkin the high heaven


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=UejelYnVI3U


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

moving this along while programs install in the background


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

moving this along while programs install in the background


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

moving this along while programs install in the background


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

moving this along while programs install in the background


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

moving this along while programs install in the background


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

moving this along while programs install in the background


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

moving this along while programs install in the background


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

hookers bacon and blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

hookers bacon and blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

hookers bacon and blow


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

dead skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin the high heaven


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

dead skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin the high heaven


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

dead skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin the high heaven


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

dead skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin the high heaven


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

dead skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin the high heaven


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

dead skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin the high heaven


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

dead skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin the high heaven


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

gotcha dead rabbit and yer dead raccoon; the blood and guts gonna make you swoon


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

dead skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin the high heaven


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

come on, STINK!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

come on, STINK!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Its Dead


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

its in the middle of the road


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

technocolor


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

come on, STINK!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Agreed RG!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

It IS Friday on the East Coast


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2014)

Is it possible to be burnout at 40?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Is it possible to be burnout at 40?


Sure it is


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

if you've got a crappy job situation, it can happen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

many people call it a mid life crisis


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

or some BS like that


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Some of us collect old vehicles to off road with, others get fancy cars


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just spamming away


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just spamming away


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just spamming away


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just spamming away


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

not wanting to plan the vacation to UT and CO


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

not wanting to plan the vacation to UT and CO


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

mainly cause I can't afford to right now


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

so I spam instead


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

another SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

SETUP


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

&amp; TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

blybrook PE

695

matt267

562

NJmike PE

540

Lumber Jim

377

Ship Wreck PE

281

akwooly

201

engineergurl

141

Dexman PE

131

envirotex

121

knight1fox3

113

csb

72

Road Guy

61

snickerd3

43

PeeWee

33

Supe

32

Dark Knight

24

MetsFan

20

cement

15

Porter_

12

iwire

8

Ken 2.0

4

Wolverine

4

Flyer_PE

4

roscodog05

3

maryannette

2

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1

Master slacker

1


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another for good measure.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

might as well run this to the 75th page before the rules go back into effect...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do... Guess that's what I get for not really participating in the last 10k; fell behind in the counts


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

TOP - :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some serious spamming to do...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

TOP - :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Cement


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just unloading more SPAM


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

TOP - :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just one more page


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

THERE IT IS...

TOP - :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just a few more


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another for good measure


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

and another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

one more


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

There.

blybrook PE

900

matt267

562

NJmike PE

540

Lumber Jim

377

Ship Wreck PE

281

akwooly

201

engineergurl

141

Dexman PE

131

envirotex

121

knight1fox3

113

csb

72

Road Guy

61

snickerd3

43

PeeWee

33

Supe

32

Dark Knight

24

MetsFan

20

cement

15

Porter_

12

iwire

8

Ken 2.0

4

Wolverine

4

Flyer_PE

4

roscodog05

3

maryannette

2

Master slacker

1

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Now, should I run it to a 1k count or not before the rules get reinstated...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

what the hell; I got nuttin better to do than this or read.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

listening to Kentucky Linemen


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

TOP - :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Back Home"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

TOP - :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"Grandad's Country"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"2nd that amendment"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"2nd that amendment"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"2nd that amendment"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

"2nd that amendment"


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

OK; I'm out for a while... Let someone else pick this up and run with it for a while before lockdown occurs


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneak attack


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta catch up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Can't sleep. Will spam


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Pushing for 17k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Bottom


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

ToP

:bananalama:

Final 1k of the thread


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

50 Mohr and I'm dunn


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

49


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

48


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

47


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

46


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

45


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

44


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

43


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

42


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

41


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

40


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

39


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

38


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

37


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

36


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

35


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

34


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

33


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

32


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

31


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

30


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

29


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

28


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

27


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

26


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

25


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

24


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

23


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

22


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

21


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

20


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

19


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

18


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

17


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

16


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

15


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

14


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

13


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

12


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

11


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

10


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I'm trying to help this thread towards its end so Matt will get back to studying





NJmike PE said:


> Someone should wake up Matt so he can study


I'm awake


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

9 and 8

I started counting two leight


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

7


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

6


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

5


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

4


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

3


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

2


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

1

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

17k


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice job mike


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

OK. That was fun. I'm out for a Lil while another early work mornin


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks matt


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

You clean pepe lepooche yet


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> You clean pepe lepooche yet


The best I could. He still smells like hell.

Getting skunked in the mouth must have been on his bucket list. He came really close 7 years ago with a partial hit. Last night was is your face, how does that taste, spay.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Maybe some carp will help cut the skunk odor.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Carp, crap what's the difference at that point


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Carp, crap what's the difference at that point


Mixed it all together.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

True


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

You guys will knock this out by noon


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> You guys will knock this out by noon


Not me, I shouldn't be spamming at work


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Bly caught the spam bug this round


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

He's lucky I'm studying.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Only a few hours left


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Speaking of work, I should get ready to make an appearance.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Peace out spammers


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 1, 2014)

matt267 said:


> He's lucky I'm studying.


Do you study at work


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > He's lucky I'm studying.
> ...


During lunch and sometimes there's some post lunch web searching to verify an equation if needed.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

not to go unnoticed, Matty hit 12k

Nice going Matt

:thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

12K :beerbang:


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

thank you


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Mornin post.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moose woke me up


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Gonna try to get a few more hours sleep


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Later


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2014)

morning


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Moose woke me up


I don't read this too often


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

hi snick


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 5 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 4 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 3 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 3 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 3 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 3 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 3 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 3 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 3 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 3 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 3 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 2 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2014)

until I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

until I need to get serious and work...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got 1 minutes...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

time to work ... but It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

time to work ... but It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

time to work ... but It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

time to work ... but It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

time to work ... but It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

time to work ... but It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

time to work ... but It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

time to work ... but It's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

it is Friday... spam party time


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

it is Friday... spam party time


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

it is Friday... spam party time


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

it is Friday... spam party time


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

it is Friday... spam party time


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

it is Friday... spam party time


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

it is Friday... spam party time


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

it is Friday... spam party time


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

shhh.... they're watching us


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

shhh.... they're watching us


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

shhh.... they're watching us


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

shhh.... they're watching us


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

shhh.... they're watching us


----------



## csb (Aug 1, 2014)

2543...I'm guessing the rules got suspended.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah no rules until 1200 hrs. today Eastern time


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

yes, yes they did.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 1, 2014)

Grrrrr..... it's friday!!! WOOOOT!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 1, 2014)

TGIF!!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

^ watch out LJ, you don't want to end up with a negative post count.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

legal post count booster!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Member name

Posts

blybrook PE

1004

NJmike PE

793

matt267

605

Lumber Jim

465

Ship Wreck PE

282

akwooly

201

engineergurl

142

Dexman PE

131

envirotex

121

knight1fox3

113

csb

73

Road Guy

62

snickerd3

46

PeeWee

33

Supe

32

Dark Knight

24

MetsFan

20

cement

15

Porter_

12

iwire

8

Ken 2.0

4

Wolverine

4

Flyer_PE

4

roscodog05

3

maryannette

2

Guest_matt267

1

Dleg

1

Master slacker

1


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

SAP was in here last night looking at things; so don't be too surprised of future count changes


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Less than 1.5 hours to close this out with no rules


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Who wants to have a "short" spamfest?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

☢ Now see if that shows up


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Or if its a red X


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

work keeps getting in the way...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

I see a bio hazard symbol


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, then it worked!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

New app I'm trying out fer odd smilies, etc...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

cool


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

☠ Another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Cause we're gonna have lockdown in ~1.25 hours


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

do you have one for bacon?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

bacon


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

baconv


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

bacon


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Its called character pad


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

bacon


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Let me see if theres a bacon one


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

this is called post pad


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

this is called post pad


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

this is called post pad


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

There is, but I can't access it


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> There is, but I can't access it


burn it


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

matt267 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > There is, but I can't access it
> ...


I had access until it updated; it won't let me unlock it


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And another


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Setup


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Post

TOP- :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome LJ. Lets kill this thing


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

spam before a meeting that I'm ready for...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a postin...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

meeting time!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta go..


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Later LJ


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Moving it along


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Another 50


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Goin towards 4500


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Just a few more...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Bly do they even have restaurants where you're from?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

There it is... 4500


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Bly do they even have restaurants where you're from?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Bly do they even have restaurants where you're from?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Bly do they even have restaurants where you're from?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Bly do they even have restaurants where you're from?


Yeah; but probably nothin that RG can get a certificate for


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Therefore; should I win the challenge, I'd say RG can keep the prize or utilize the $$ towards EB


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

The #2 person can still catch my current count if they spam hard in the next 40 minutes. I'm goin to finish packing the truck for the drive north. Need to get on the road soon


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 1, 2014)

I do believe this will be over soon


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2014)

no a promise is a promise even if I have to send yah cash~~~~~

although I may instill some shenanigans later today..


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> no a promise is a promise even if I have to send yah cash~~~~~
> 
> although I may instill some shenanigans later today..


I'd still say to put it towards EB!

Shenanigans? Those NEVER happen around here...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

put it towards EB.com. I'm not gonna be able to make a hard push to overtake Bly.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

come on mike. You have 10 minutes. What ever happened to no quitting.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

$$$


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

In his pockets!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow what happened in here...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

just 5 more minutes


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow what happened in here...


Just some spamming. Nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

2 minutes left


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2014)

good work fellas, even if frazil did totally ditch you boys...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

And it hasn't really moved since this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I could swear it was locked


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

it was locked. Now it's unlocked. Are there still rules?

damn shenanigans...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Double post... Find out


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

you first.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2014)

Unlocked and regular rules are back....,


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Copy paste post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

Thats what I missed during my drive North.

Too bad I forgot my growlers at home. Just means that I'll have to make another trip later!!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 1, 2014)

missed the fun


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Unlocked and regular rules are back....,


hard to tell who locked. I can tell you, the admin locking the thread uses TOR


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Need a growler


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 1, 2014)

I need to remember the growler next time


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone here play guitar? I have a movie quote..


----------



## akwooly (Aug 1, 2014)

Fishing success.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pics or bullshit


----------



## envirotex (Aug 2, 2014)

post...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Toasties.

Grilled salmon for dinner with a salad, baked sweet tater n peach cobbler


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

0500: back at work


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

^dude that sucks. I hope you're being justly compensated for your time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^dude that sucks. I hope you're being justly compensated for your time.


we'll see. I have been told I will be. I'll have 55 hours by days end, unless I come back this evening for a few more and I'll have another 65 next week.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

at least you can't directly piss the wife off while at work.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

wrong. I'm at work when I should be home


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes, the work vs home struggle. If you get paid for this extra time you'll know you're doing it for the home life (ie new battery for the car).


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

exactly, plus a lil extra for christmas gifts


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Right!!

So tell the wife to pipe down and have dinner ready for when you get home.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

thyme four mohr cawfee


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 2, 2014)

And I'm up. Went to bed early and now I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> And I'm up. Went to bed early and now I can't go back to sleep.


it's baby anticipation. When's the newest MetsFan expected?


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah probably. She was due on Thursday but still no baby. I'm thinking she will have to get induced like last time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

good luck buddy


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

wow, good luck mets. New babies are cute.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

do you know if the newest Mets fan will be wearing a pink or blue hat?

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! Nope, we're keeping it a surprise like our first. I have a feeling we will have another boy but we'll see.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

I wanted #' 1 and 2 to be surprises but I was overruled by Mrs NJ. #3 was a complete surprise.


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 2, 2014)

It was tough for this one since we wanted to see if we needed to keep my son's old stuff but figured why not.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

that's the reason that I lost out in keeping #2 a secret too


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

we wanted to know for my daughter so we could have stuff ready for her. If there's ever a #2, we'll like find out so we can be prepared. I don't like surprises.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Whiskey or Beer?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

whiskey shot with a beer chaser FTW


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> whiskey shot with a beer chaser FTW


I just tried that. F u very much


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Fighting with this MF plotter


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe dick dale could help? :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

a sledgehammer would help


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> a sledgehammer would help


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> a sledgehammer would help


As in Ban hammer? Or true sledge?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

mr fox is now a double poster

well played.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

How about now?

Either way, name the famous guitarist in this vid...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SAxtf-RTg


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

dick dale


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

matt just sees dick


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

matt267 said:


> dick dale


Will give you 50% matt. And for now won't ban you. I was talking about the OTHER guitar guy


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

SRV new that with out even watching


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Just messing with you.

NJM probably agrees but SRV is one of the guitarists that I know. And I don't know many


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

agreed, I was busy tending to my plotter's tender needs


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

SRV is likely one of two that might know, him and Hendrix.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Not a bad "2" to know....

And here we all are


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm having fun working on my index/reference of equations, tables, and other crap I think I might need for the PE. Trying to get organized.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Good thing to be over-prepared Matt. :thumbs:

On a side note, i'm in a Harry Potter sort of mood...and beer


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

harry potter? That's cool....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Matt! I almost forgot u were there....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4eRucANZes


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

yeah, I'm in and about.

My wife likes the harry potter books/movies so I've many of them myself.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

August is:

National Brownies At Brunch

Month

National Catfish Month

National Panini Month

National Peach Month

National Sandwich Month

National Apple Week Is The Second

Week

Today is BOTH National Mustard and Ice Cream Sandwich Day


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dammit Bly. The only thing I want to hear from you is "Hey KF, I have a growler, drink up good buddy"

NJ get back to work

Matt get studying (i really hated the PE)


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

damn you KF... :whipping:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

If I was traveling yer way, those would be similar enuf to my words to make it count!

Now go refill the growler, kick back and grill some meat in the back yard


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

pay no attention to the fox behind the curtain


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

KF just needs mohr beer


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> pay no attention to the fox behind the curtain


are you suggesting that he's just a crazy old man?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Like Captain Worley? Is Matt old enuf to know him?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

CW was around for a few months when Matt came onto the scene


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Time to snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

I know CW. I'm not sure if I've interacted with him much, but he's still around.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

snipers lurking...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Nuttin like a good head shot. One shot one kill


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

yup he is


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

And off we go


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

lay there perfectly still. sometimes for hours, just for that one shot


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bly, name the caliber....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le9uGkbtxHk


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Then get the hell outta there b4 the enemy can pinpoint yer location


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

30 ought 6


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

OOooh. It might have been a 30-06 or was it a BAR?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

sniped!

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Springfield 1903A4. Typically found in 30-06 for the US and

Karabiner 98k sniper rifle - 7.92x57mm fer da german


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

nice shot mike


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep. Someone was gonna get it


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA7YSatBZNY

with my finger on the trigger, KF slowly, quietly rises from the water and catches the kill. Assist to the fox


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Time to head towards the hamfest. BUT first, breakfast!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Springfield 1903A4. Typically found in 30-06 for the US and Karabiner 98k sniper rifle - 7.92x57mm fer da german


lusone:


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Time to head towards the hamfest. BUT first, breakfast!


Nice. Have fun.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Blueberry muffins FTW


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

now I'm hungry.

Oh well, time to fight the plotter again


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9c_KttvQPU


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Still Working :angry:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

I AM NOT TIRED!!!!!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRrV1ff33iM


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

"I am not tired!"

Like my 7 year old has never said that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I AM NOT TIRED!!!!!
> 
> &gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRrV1ff33iM


OH, LOOK AT THE LIL FELLA


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

mike, what would Winters do?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

there was never any quit in that man. Solid man.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

is that what the govt should tell ur mum? With another folded American flag?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Finally done for the day. Plans are at roughly 85% and that is only because I am waiting outside design info.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SAxtf-RTg


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

almost time for breakfast


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> almost time for breakfast


Now you sound like bly.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

in an insane manner, I've been up since 0300, over 13 hours and I haven't eaten squat yet. time to change that.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 2, 2014)

Lunch!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Lunch!


You mean dinner. It's ok.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Leftover Chinese food


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

family is going to the movies, without me. I have some spamming studying to do.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

matt267 said:


> family is going to the movies, without me. I have some spamming studying to do.


What are they going to see


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Rio 2


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Hamfest was successful. Left $50 ahead. Can't complain about that at all!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Gneiss!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Hamfest was successful. Left $50 ahead. Can't complain about that at all!


did you buy/sell anything good?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Sold 6 old VHF BK radios with programming cables n plugs, along with AA clamshells fer 100. All working. Also sold a few old trampoline springs. Didn't buy anything other than yearly dues n the table fees.

Didn't sell the 4 channel vhf commercial radio (maxon) &amp; restrained myself from buying another HF rig (kenwood) for 125 with tuner. It was a smokin deal; but barely use my alinco as it is.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 2, 2014)

Sounds like a good day


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 2, 2014)

T'was just that


----------



## akwooly (Aug 2, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Sold 6 old VHF BK radios with programming cables n plugs, along with AA clamshells fer 100. All working. Also sold a few old trampoline springs. Didn't buy anything other than yearly dues n the table fees.
> 
> Didn't sell the 4 channel vhf commercial radio (maxon) &amp; restrained myself from buying another HF rig (kenwood) for 125 with tuner. It was a smokin deal; but barely use my alinco as it is.


i have know idea what you are talking about.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

^ you are probably not the only one. Lots o ham lingo in there.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 3, 2014)

In

All by myself

Out


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2014)

go figure


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Right? Story of my life


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Waiting for week two of review class to start.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

About 2 hit the road again.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Heading over to the NJ state fair today. Can't wait for the tree cutting exhibit to begin


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2014)

Bike ride today


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Waitin on pilot car. 24 hour operations. First in line with ~20 min wait


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 3, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Waiting for week two of review class to start.


I bet you are excited??


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Can't control my excitement


----------



## akwooly (Aug 3, 2014)

I would be able to control myself.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

not with this much fun you wouldn't


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 3, 2014)

matt267 said:


> not with this much fun you wouldn't


Are you going to be Valadictorian?


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

yeah right.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2014)

Never do today what you can put off till tomorrow


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Home. Good drive


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Never do today what you can put off till tomorrow


^ words to live by



blybrook PE said:


> Home. Good drive


welcome home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Never do today what you can put off till tomorrow


That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

She also says that she had a headache


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

and that your on the couch again tonight


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Hell no, that's not how it works in my house.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

So you have a "unicorn"?

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=hKWmFWRVLlU


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2014)

^ good stuff.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Listened to that video on Sat morning being played by the local station. Had to find it cause it was so friggin funny


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Damn that was good


----------



## envirotex (Aug 3, 2014)

Mani pedi today...Cajun shrimp is the toe color.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Admission to the state fair: $26

Tickets for rides: $42

2 bottles of water: $6

1 bag of cotton candy: $4

All 3 kids asleep in the car and having it silent: priceless my ass. It still cost me $80


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Mike, did you get a mani peti too?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Go study


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

^NEVER


----------



## akwooly (Aug 3, 2014)

We are hitting our fair tomorrow. Easy $100.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 3, 2014)

It's amazing how much they rape you for. If I wasn't running so late in getting there I would have bought drinks outside and brought them in with us.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 3, 2014)

Bulk of the $$$ are the stupid ride tickets. I usually eat my way through the fair. Then it's a good $150.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

If not more depending what food vendors you frequent!

Already saving fer the state fair foodage!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 3, 2014)

I made Mrs NJ agree no food at that place. Ordered a pizza for dinner on the way home.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Goddam that looks good what is it


----------



## envirotex (Aug 3, 2014)

Fletcher's Corny Dog






I should add our gov enjoying a corny dog...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

That looks interesting


----------



## envirotex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 3, 2014)

envirotex said:


>


Waffle with ice cream and strawberries?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 3, 2014)

Belgian waffle. Waffle, whipped cream, powdered sugar, strawberries.

Don't sneeze or laugh while you are eating one...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks very good


----------



## akwooly (Aug 3, 2014)

Souvlaki and seafood pocket at least. Then some hush puppies. Then a cheap alumni burger from the uaf booth.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 3, 2014)

Post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

^ good combo. I usually go for bulgogi, cajun shrimp, buffalo burger n an elephant ear over the course of 2 visits. Will have to see what I can get from the State fair since I skipped the Tanana Valley &amp; the new summer spectacular while I was in town this weekend.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 3, 2014)

Dinner!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Lunch!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 3, 2014)

I always want an elephant ear but the line is too long. Oh the Cajun shrimp! Gotta get some !


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 3, 2014)

Tums


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 3, 2014)

akwooly said:


> I always want an elephant ear but the line is too long. Oh the Cajun shrimp! Gotta get some !


Theres been two different vendors in the past, I like the one closest to the rides. The one down by buffalo burgers is more of a funnel cake; although they have some good toppings down there.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 3, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Tums


yes it hurts so good.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

akwooly said:


> I always want an elephant ear but the line is too long. Oh the Cajun shrimp! Gotta get some !


Is that "elephant ear", but 
Or

"elephant ear but"


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

commas are important


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

matt267 said:


> commons are important


Commas two


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Fletcher's Corny Dog






Is that $12 for a beer?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Fletcher's Corny Dog
> ...


YES. It is amazing how they butt rape you at these things


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Not to mention the swindling that happens at the carnival games.


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

Crowds plus whiny kids plus carnies? That $12 beer is worth it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

getting closer to 5K.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

bottom = not ToP


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

top=top


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

top +1


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

Huh. I had him pictured as a bottom.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

won sight plan done, won two go


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > I always want an elephant ear but the line is too long. Oh the Cajun shrimp! Gotta get some !
> ...


elephant ear but or elephant ear butt. Whatever it is if it's at the fair I'll try it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

csb said:


> Huh. I had him pictured as a bottom.


Matt or Jim??


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> won sight plan done, won two go


recruitment closes today NJ! did you submit your app?


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

sschell...come finish this thing


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

akwooly said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > won sight plan done, won two go
> ...


Eye did knot.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


boo


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

4715


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Another


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

Just another for the cause.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

that's it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

no more, no less


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Huh. I had him pictured as a bottom.
> ...





csb said:


> Yes.


On most days, especially Mondays...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

keep on keeping on


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

Keep on truckin'


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

nothing to see here


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

long day


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

negative. just started weigh early and gonna wok weigh late two


----------



## envirotex (Aug 4, 2014)

got some stuff going out this week...probably be here too


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

matt267 said:


>


A case of the Mondays + annoying posts = ban hammer.


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2014)

Gorgeous day out, and I'm trapped in here. Hating. Every. Minute.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

just trying to keep things moving.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

i love my job


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

Monday is more than half over now...


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

one more before lunch


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

My morning is only half over.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

meh


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

The only meeting on my calendar just got cancelled. Back to sleep...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

sweet!!

I could use a nap!


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2014)

MS is just in it for the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

bleh


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

post


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

toasties


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

n beer


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

w/ bacon


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

and blow


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

before the hookers arrive.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> n beer


lusone:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

sad news to report: I am told that Boomers has closed down


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> sad news to report: I am told that Boomers has closed down


O well. I was not winning anyway.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

What is Boomers?


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

FIVE THOUSAND


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

post


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2014)

Not quite, CSB. Not quite.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

Boomers is the first "nudie bar"i ever went to......they used to have a hell of a bufett!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

pedal to the metal


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

SW- its not who has the most posts in this thread its who gets post number 5000!

so technically some newb can jump in at the right time and steal the show without even participating in life (kind of like Obama)


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

The rush is on to finish this off.

Mainly so Matt can get back to studying.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

we can just ban matt until the exam is over?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> What is Boomers?


That is RG's prize to the winner of this 5K.

An all expenses paid trip to Boomers.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

up to $25 dollars


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> we can just ban matt until the exam is over?


But then we won't have as much fun.

He adds great posts during study breaks


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

Compensatory mitigation


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

hate for him to have to study twice for the PE like me..


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> we can just ban matt until the exam is over?


I'm all for this


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> hate for him to have to study twice for the PE like me..


But that's HALF the fun of getting the PE!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> hate for him to have to study twice for the PE like me..


I was a 3x taker myself


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > hate for him to have to study twice for the PE like me..
> ...


And some of the fun I was never able to participate in!

1st-time passers, FTW!!


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

^Show off


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

prolly didn't study either


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

The world is run by the C- students.....


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

WAIT

What if Dexman is really...

YKW?!


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> The world is run by the C- students.....






QFT- they're the ones who have figured out just how much/how little work needs to be done in order to get by right


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

^exactly


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> prolly didn't study either


I tabbed my CERM, does that count?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

with hookers phone numbers from vegas no doubt


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

How else would I keep them straight? :dunno:

I also found that blow provides a great way to keep the pages from sticking together...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

wait, straight or 3 way?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

I let the ladies decide if they want to bring their lady friends along. I don't discriminate.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> The rush is on to finish this off.
> 
> Mainly so Matt can get back to studying.


That would be a good idea.


Road Guy said:


> we can just ban matt until the exam is over?


That would be a bad idea.


NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > we can just ban matt until the exam is over?
> ...


Screw you.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

more hookers means more blow!

They can provide their own darn bacon; I ain't sharing!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

I only hire hookers who bring bacon.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

^ I would expect nothing less


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

uno mas.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

and another


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

and another...


----------



## envirotex (Aug 4, 2014)

squiggly lines


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

und ein weiteres


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 4, 2014)

time to go!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

To the merry go round


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

less than 5 pages to go!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

post


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Engage!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Beitrag


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

More


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

BACON


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Thong


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

Sisco


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Grease


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

yo momma


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

top?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

toothless

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Not top

Not reading either


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

study mohr


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

DOUBLE POST!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Cheetah Club


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Post?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

best make it a double!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> best make it a double!


A double growler?!

SOLD!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Cool, the hardy-cross method of pipe network analysis is like the loop method of circuit analysis.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > best make it a double!
> ...


in that case, I'll take a case!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

Keg. go big or go home


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

PENNSLYVANIA 6-5000!


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2014)

867-5309


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

1.21 Jigga-watts!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Great Scotts!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

Keg of Natty Ice?


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Keg o cream soda needs to b ordered STAT


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2014)

Birch beer in a keg


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

kfox come up to AK i"ll buy ya a growler.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Wooly, he wants delivery!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 4, 2014)

end of the day. glad its over...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Any time its the end of a monday is a good day!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Wooly, he wants delivery!


i would deliver but I have no plans ever to visit his neck of the woods.


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOBS


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Hookers


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

csb said:


> BOOOOOOOOOBS


where?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I hate architects


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

akwooly said:


> kfox come up to AK i"ll buy ya a growler.


AK is on my lists of places to visit. Just not sure when. Would be cool to do an EB.com meet up there though.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

we really want to go next summer but airfare for 5 is F'n CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

^ Yeah! we know. It's the same way getting outta here. Frontier is your best bet for a direct flight on the cheap. Summer months are when fares drop enough to make it reasonable to travel (sometimes).


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

yes it is crazy. it sucks trying to get out of AK because of the cost of airfare. We should do a meet up here next summer and go fishing!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

Another one to kill time before my ride gets here...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

^what no Bee today?

And I agree with Wooly. Best to have it in early June or late august for me to be able to attend


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

So no one really cares about pipe network analysis? Thats cool, neither do I.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

Carpooling a lot this summer with Mrs Dex to cut back on expenses and mileage. I will drive it tomorrow.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

^ I know that feeling all too well. Typically carpool everyday when the other half isn't in the field for work. Really does save major $$$. Too bad my truck gets better fuel mileage; I end up doing ALL of the driving.


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2014)

Can you not bike to work in Alaska because of all of the bears?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

shouldnt you be using your free transit card?


----------



## cement (Aug 4, 2014)

I use mine to scrape crumbs off the desk after lunch


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

1900ish hour post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

csb said:


> Can you not bike to work in Alaska because of all of the bears?


No, you can bike to work without issues. Many people do it. I was doing it when I was temporarily residing within a couple miles of the office; now that it's 42 miles one way, it's not feasable to bike.



Road Guy said:


> shouldnt you be using your free transit card?




SHIT! I KNEW I was missing out on something.

Besides, the bus doesn't come within 10 miles of my home; and while there's a train station ~1 mile away, it doesn't have a regular train service (only during the fair does a passenger train stop as it's the end of the line).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 4, 2014)

csb said:


> Can you not bike to work in Alaska because of all of the bears?


LOL, in Barrow, they have shotguns above the door at all public places. I'm told because the polar bears hide under the stairs waiting to strike. :blink:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

all the government workers in the metro denver area get a free card to ride transit unlimited, (i wonder who pays for that)

I had one when I worked at Boulder, I did use it, and I am pretty sure half the riders using the transit consist of these people (i always make a note when I ride) espcially when I pay to use it with my own money) Id say its always about half the riders are "free riders"

but if there job is anything like mine at Boulder than maybe they deserve it!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Can you not bike to work in Alaska because of all of the bears?
> ...


Uh, I don't think so. I've been to Barrow a few times and NEVER once saw a _working _shotgun over the door of a public location. You will see people riding around with them strapped to their 4-wheelers or on a sling. One does want to look out the door and check for bear sign before wandering outside as the polar bears don't see humans as a threat.

Barrow has had armed people roaming around the football field while the kids played due to bear threats. Barrow does have the furthest North artificial turf practice field.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

matt267 said:


> So no one really cares about pipe network analysis? Thats cool, neither do I.


Hardy Cross method


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

^ yeah, those guys


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't forget about Darcey Weisbach or Hazen-Williams


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Them too


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

And Manning


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Thats the next chapter. Lets not get a head.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

If it's head you want, just weight til Bernoulli


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

Peyton Manning


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

Are you taking environmental or water resources?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Eli is better


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

Polar bears do steal harvested beluga whales from villagers.


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Are you taking environmental or water resources?


I'm taking water resources


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

Quarterbacks


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Flow nets


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

Hair nets


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

Do people really study for the water resources test???


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Im not

Just kidding. I'm studying. I plan on taking the pe april 2015 for the first and last time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Do people really study for the water resources test???


Dude!? Stormwater design is the hardest of all civil engineering. Of course people study for it


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Do people really study for the water resources test???


This coming from a transpo guy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Do people really study for the water resources test???
> ...


Just ask T Mack


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Do people really study for the water resources test???
> ...


I've heard that wastewater was the hardest.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

Even tmack could learn how to do manning a equation.....


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


 treating poop is hard


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

akwooly said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


Streeter Phelps is where it's at


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Only if there was a way to recycle wastewater and sludge


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

akwooly said:


> Polar bears do steal harvested beluga whales from villagers.


Speaking of which, from today's newspaper:

http://www.adn.com/article/20140804/ak-beat-polar-bear-steals-nunavut-hunters-beluga

Pictures here


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Only if there was a way to recycle wastewater and sludge


Could you clarify yer wastewater statement


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

^ that's what wetlands are for!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> ^ that's what wetlands are for!


I thought they were just a fee generator for the state


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

or the EPA


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup


----------



## akwooly (Aug 4, 2014)

We just paid $1 million for mitigation over permanent impacts to wetlands. Went to some conservation fund.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

akwooly said:


> We just paid $1 million for mitigation over permanent impacts to wetlands.


It's crazy insane the fees


Hey I just noticed we are just over 100 posts before we kill this thing. Let's do it.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

yep, we can kill it in a few minutes if we all kick in


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Let's doooooo it!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

who else is gonna kick in?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Just us. 1 and 2


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

ok; it'll take a few extra minutes to kill it then


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

It's OK. I may have to step away in about 10 minutes. Gotta put #1 to bed


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

LOL, welcome SW!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

SW


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Are we there yet


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

gettin closer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Did I win


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

you could!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Keep it up SW


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

all of us need to keep it up


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup yup


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

If I win, I will bring you guys a hairy chicken wing from buffet


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

LOL, k


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Curly hairs only


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I thought you went to the nite nite


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

he will soon enuf

EDIT - TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Less than 100


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

What you guys bringing back from buffet


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I'll bring clams to share


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Venereal disease


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Is Matty studing


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

that's a given NJ


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Possibly crabs


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Matty must be


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

He better be. Slacker


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

and another


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Will the bottom win


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

There is no bigger scam than wetland mitigation credits.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Boss is here. Act professional


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

So all of the top busting is no good??


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

YEP, of the next page


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

One mohr


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

RG is going to win


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Shenanigans


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

of course, he's the owner! But yes, gotta have bottom of next page


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

You cheated SW


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

You win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

damn, f5 isn't working well right now


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Bly wins


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

He win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

LOL, we ALL win


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Where's all the chicks


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

There are chicks?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

They are hiding


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

one way or another


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

who knows, in the girls forum complaining about us


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Is RG all the chicks


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

Snap


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think we guessed several titles in there


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

^doubt it


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't peaked.... I probably should.... But I try and run a right ship....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

We should make a fake chick and get in


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Post


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

cause we have NO clue to what's going on in there and will NEVER figure it out


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Mikey do you want to dress up like a chick


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

LOL, I doubt you'd get past their initiation process


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

No that's matt's thing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Who wants to be a chick


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

LOL, how'd you find out?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

What is the process


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who wants to be a chick


Matt


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

gotta swing one of them to let a non-chick get access


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

How many more


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

LAST PAGE!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What is the process


Ever seen silence of the lambs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Damn top


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

with a double; yer getting BANNED!

EDIT - fix'd


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Ban him


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Do the eat brains


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

:banhammer:


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Who did a double


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

we don't know, they won't devulge


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Sp


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Knot me


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

you did SW; but it got corrected!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

SW cheats


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I would never


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

The naval base


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

he tries


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

you could


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Thyme for the buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Buffet


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

any of us could in reality


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

You got this SW


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

getting closer!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I can almost smell the fish sticks


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Almost


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

you could get it instead NJ!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Or clams


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

nearly done!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Crabs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

almost there


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I got crabs


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

really close now


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I got crabs


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

under 10 posts


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

and another


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I got crabs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I got crabs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

post

EDIT - 5000th POST!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I got crabs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

I think I am gonna win


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

and another


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Bly won


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Really? Damn, sniped it


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Lock er up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

You cheater


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Bottom of last page write


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Bottom dweller


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Catfish


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Good fun


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

yep, RG can put the prize money back towards EB!

EDIT - To remove double post:

Good thymes all! C u at Da next won!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Piece out


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Bring us some left overs


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Will do, am outta here!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

No gotta send yah something.... Y'all got a red lobster there? Lol....

Congrats!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> No gotta send yah something.... Y'all got a red lobster there? Lol....
> 
> Congrats!!!!


Nope, no red lobster! Only place with "red" in the name is red robin - At least that I'm aware of.

"not counting bars"


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2014)

Just kidding.. I would assume y'all wouldn't eat crappy chain restaurant seafood....


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 4, 2014)

Did I win?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 4, 2014)

Sure.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 4, 2014)

In before the lock...


----------

